# Rate the Last Movie You Saw Thread: Rock Bottom, Redux - - - - Part 46



## Reznor (Dec 19, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Dec 19, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 19, 2015)

Panther getting dat work from Spidey


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 19, 2015)

Bloody hell Huey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 19, 2015)

It's what I do, peace!


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2015)

Went away and missed Gesy getting it right.

When I watched TS2 it felt like TS1 all over again but just not as good. 

So my list is either 3 > 1 > 2 or 1 > 3 > 2. 


I still hate you all for being awful but I Gesy is one of the few I hate the least.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

all of them pale in comparison to Fantastic Four, eh, Cyphon?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> all of them pale in comparison to Fantastic Four, eh, Cyphon?



If you are talking about the animated version (The Incredibles) then yes, they do pale in comparison.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2015)

Star Wars Episode VII - The Force Awakens 


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers, obviously_ 





*It's still Star Wars*

Yup. Nothing too fancy here. It does a Star Wars movie well, and no amount predictable twists is going to change any of that. And that's fine. The film itself is an enjoyable 	135 minutes, and I assume the nostalgia feels are through the roof. I say "assume" because I only watched the Star Wars movies late last year. Yet I did have quite a fond moment when I saw the Millennium Falcon. 

I have to commend the pacing and camerawork, but for some reason the latter took a huge dive during the third portion of the movie. The final battle was especially flaccid camerawork-wise... And plot-wise as well, but it's all due to movie trying to build up Rey too much. That's actually my main gripe with the movie, and my gripe with all Star Wars movies; and that's ridiculous plotshields the main characters have(in this case it's the new heroes). But this time, it's an actual plotpoint. So it's more refreshing if you may. 

Ren, Finn, and Poe are cool enough, but I don't have any solid opinion on anyone of them. BB-8 stood out the most for me. Easily my favorite character in whole canon. I just simply want one. 

In the end I was just there to see that Luke moment, and it was just like... An enjoyable yet predictable moment. A fitting ending for the movie if you ask me. 





Perhaps my low expectations helped with my enjoyment of the film. I would give it another single watch, tops. Certainly a good film to get back into my movie-watching hobby. 

*3/5
*


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2015)

I watched the new Star Wars.  And it deserves a *B*.  I liked it.  But even though I enjoyed it, it is still one of the most disappointing films of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2015)

I saw two good trailers before Star Wars.  Jungle Book and Kubo and the Two Strings.  Both look really good.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

You didn't have to explain; literally everyone except for Huey understood what you meant. It's a common enough comparison.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> You didn't have to explain; literally everyone except for Huey understood what you meant. It's a common enough comparison.



Something inside me can't resist wanting to teach Huey and help him along in life. Poor kid needs someone.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2015)

All the trailers except Zootopia was hot trash for me.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 19, 2015)

What's your streaming services like, Stunna?

US still has better choice than here in UK tbh.

Plus I don't see any offers from Netflix or Prime atm. Only ones that did anything was NowTV who are owned by Sky.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

I have Netflix, I use my roommate's Hulu, and my mom's Amazon Prime.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I have Netflix, I use my roommate's Hulu, and my mom's Amazon Prime.



How comes in the US folk like you don't have a problem sharing passwords? It's a security risk, no?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I have Netflix, I use my roommate's Hulu, and my mom's Amazon Prime.



ur mum's a prime amazon


----------



## Grape (Dec 19, 2015)

Stunna, let me use mom's Prime account, thanks.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 19, 2015)

That's a nasty look grape

Smoke that fool stunna


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2015)

Stunna, do you use your mom's crunchyroll account too?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't use crunchyroll.


----------



## Detective (Dec 19, 2015)

But you're not denying the possibility that your mom may have an account with them?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2015)

Sicario was great.


----------



## Detective (Dec 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Sicario was great.



Dat Del Toro



Also, Rukia, I agree with your Episode VII rating. It was standard 7-8ish/10 territory. No originality at all, and rather bland at times. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The only time I was actually moved was at the sadness of thinking Han was dead(before I learned he signed on for 3 films, not including the Han Solo series) and when Luke showed up at the end.




Other than that...... bah.

I will write my review soon.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought Luke came off sort of dopey at the end of the film.  Han and Chewbacca were great.  But Luke meeting Rey was very soapish.  And it sort of make Luke seem like a weakling.  He acted surprised to see Rey; he should have been expecting her if he were really in sync with the force.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Detective_ 



[YOUTUBE]Wj1devH5JP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Dec 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Rukia_


----------



## Detective (Dec 19, 2015)

Stunna, what the hell dude? The movie is out internationally, there should be no need for spoiler tags.

Also, why did you edit the word "bah" into my post. I don't use that word, at all!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2015)

Stunna abusing those mod powers.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Stunna, what the hell dude? The movie is out internationally, there should be no need for spoiler tags.
> 
> Also, why did you edit the word "bah" into my post. I don't use that word, at all!


Bah? Pls.

And they can enter the _movie's actual thread_ at their own risk; _here_, we're going to tag them for now.


----------



## Detective (Dec 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stunna abusing those mod powers.



Seriously, we have had the freedom to openly discuss films without the need for tags, for years.

I feel violated right now.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2015)

He went into your post and altered your words.  You should feel violated.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

trolls        pls


----------



## Detective (Dec 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> He went into your post and altered your words.  You should feel violated.



My post seems so basic right now.

It has been Stunna'd


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 19, 2015)

D, while I wait to watch Star Wars in a week or so, lemme know what you movie list coming up is.

Might watch a movie at the same time and compare reviews homie 

I'm off to watch while we're young.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 19, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Incredibles is commonly compared to the Fantastic 4 because of the heroes being a family of heroes as well as 3/4 characters having powers in common with the FF. Dash (who doesn't share a power) some would argue shares personality traits with Johnny Storm and you have Jack Jack who showed flame powers which he would have in common with Storm.





Stunna said:


> You didn't have to explain; literally everyone except for Huey understood what you meant. It's a common enough comparison.



The Incredibles is an immidate family of 5 not 4, the most obvious difference.

It's entire concept is more like a spy flick rather than a pure superflick and F4 is more science.

The only similarity is some powers and that they are a family.


Oh and an obligatory Shut the fuck up you piece of shit stunna


----------



## Detective (Dec 19, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> D, while I wait to watch Star Wars in a week or so, lemme know what you movie list coming up is.
> 
> Might watch a movie at the same time and compare reviews homie
> 
> I'm off to watch while we're young.



Mate, this is my upcoming movie watching schedule:

December:

The Big Short
Where To Invade Next
Concussion < - - - I want to see just how much further Will has fallen since After Earth.
The Revenant
The Hateful Eight - watching the extended cut since Toronto has it. It's basically 3 hours or so, with a 12 minute intermission. The UK can get this as well in select cinemas. You may have to go to the one at Leicester Square


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm seeing the 3 hour version in Charlotte on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Detective (Dec 20, 2015)

nobody currs, doe


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2015)

But they care about _your_ post?


----------



## Detective (Dec 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> But they care about _your_ post?



I don't see anyone else asking for your film viewing schedule.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2015)

I think D is legitimately mad that Stunna wrapped spoiler tags around his post.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 20, 2015)

Stunna doesn't have much friends outside of those that cosplay with him at theaters. However in Day and age as a black male that might get him shot and since he is college we don't want his chances of getting laid go from 0 into the negatives.


So he comes here to express himself to see if we care and so far only Luc does


----------



## Grape (Dec 20, 2015)

Bout to watch The Revenant


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2015)

I wanna see Hateful 8 in 70mm in Hollywood but the reduced amount of screenings kinda fucks things up for me, best case for me is on the 27th but thats Football day so fuck dat


----------



## Detective (Dec 20, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> You mean Christmas plans
> 
> The usual. Christmas Eve we will have dinner and exchange gifts with my wifes family and on Christmas day we will do lunch and exchange gifts with my family.
> 
> ...



About the same, except this year, instead of travelling abroad, I'm gonna spend Christmas and New Years with my family. My dad's health hasn't been too good, so I'm going be doing errands and helping out as much as I can.

This time of the year is great for watching movies, and just relaxing like a bastard.

Can't believe 2015 is almost done. And that I turned 3 decades old this year. iirc, you are now the same age as well.


----------



## Detective (Dec 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> Bout to watch The Revenant



Hmm, so you're watching the DVDScreener copy huh?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 20, 2015)

I won't be seeing Hateful in 2015



....because I am seeing it Jan 1st

In between a 70mm show of The Wild Bunch and Tetsuo the Iron Man on the big screen.


----------



## Detective (Dec 20, 2015)

Taleran said:


> I won't be seeing Hateful in 2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scotiabank Theatre downtown? Or at the TIFF Bell Lightbox?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 20, 2015)

Two at lightbox Hateful at Varsity in 70mm


----------



## Grape (Dec 20, 2015)

*The Revenant - 8/10

*Not as good as I had hoped. Hardy was great as usual. 

Don't see an Oscar for Leo though 

It really failed on the soundtrack. Noticeably not a good match.


----------



## Detective (Dec 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> Don't see an Oscar for Leo though



JUSTICE IS SERVED



Hateful Eight has also leaked early online.


----------



## Slice (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm jealous Taleran.

I probably won't see any more movies in theatres this year. Star Wars is sold out On the days I'm free and between christmas and new years i won't have time at all.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 20, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Seems like a lot of hype for just an 8.5. What am I missing here?



First of all, I don't hand out 8.5s easily or often. Secondly, as perfect as Sicario is, it ain't no There Will be Blood. What I mean is, there isn't anything really remarkable about the story. It's a drug bust movie with some revenge elements thrown in. It doesn't carry a bigger meaning or message. If it weren't for the mesmerizing cinematography, the brilliant directing and the excellent performances, it would have been nothing more than a routine action movie.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 20, 2015)

Have you considered the possibility of a bigger thing being there and you have not grasped it?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> About the same, except this year, instead of travelling abroad, I'm gonna spend Christmas and New Years with my family. My dad's health hasn't been too good, so I'm going be doing errands and helping out as much as I can.
> 
> This time of the year is great for watching movies, and just relaxing like a bastard.
> 
> Can't believe 2015 is almost done. And that I turned 3 decades old this year. iirc, you are now the same age as well.



Sounds good D. Hope your dad gets better man. 

Sounds like what I have been doing. Knocking out some movies I have had downloaded for awhile.

Yes I am. Turned 30 on the 13th. Doesn't seem any different though despite people putting so much significance on the number. I guess when you are young at heart you don't view it from the same perspective as most though. 




Liverbird said:


> First of all, I don't hand out 8.5s easily or often. Secondly, as perfect as Sicario is, it ain't no There Will be Blood. What I mean is, there isn't anything really remarkable about the story. It's a drug bust movie with some revenge elements thrown in. It doesn't carry a bigger meaning or message. If it weren't for the mesmerizing cinematography, the brilliant directing and the excellent performances, it would have been nothing more than a routine action movie.



Fair enough. I don't have a running tally of how everyone rates stuffed and it seemed like pretty effusive praise for an 8.5.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 20, 2015)

Not really. I'm assuming you haven't watched it but if you do, which you should, I'm sure you'd agree with the rating.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 20, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Have you considered the possibility of a bigger thing being there and you have not grasped it?



Hmm, what are you implying?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2015)

He's implying the possibility that you're too dumb to pick up on any of the story's possible subtexts.


----------



## Detective (Dec 20, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Sounds good D. Hope your dad gets better man.



Thanks dude. All the best to you, the wife and the family in the New Year!





> Yes I am. Turned 30 on the 13th. Doesn't seem any different though despite people putting so much significance on the number. I guess when you are young at heart you don't view it from the same perspective as most though.



Same brother, it just becomes a number when your mind is eternally 25, lol. But it's kind of a neat concept that so much time has elapsed. Seems like it was 1985 just yesterday.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> He's implying the possibility that you're too dumb to pick up on any of the story's possible subtexts.



Lol I know that, but it sounded childish. He said it like he knew something that I didn't.


----------



## Grape (Dec 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> JUSTICE IS SERVED
> 
> 
> 
> Hateful Eight has also leaked early online.




I kind of feel bad for the guy. Not really.

Tom Hardy though 

friend is one of the greatest of all time, and he's only 38.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 20, 2015)

Anyone can do that. Can he back it up tho


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 20, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Have you considered the possibility of a bigger thing being there and you have not grasped it?



Easily most facetious post of the week brehs 

Liverbird he frontin' I got you homie.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2015)

I feel like there was a better way to phrase that post.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2015)

After the animation convo the other day, I checked out both Redline and Wolf's Children (both of which I'd be meaning to get around to for a good minute.)

I was very, very fond of both.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I feel like there was a better way to phrase that post.



He could but I dont think he wanted to. Plus been the internetz he felt easier to lord it over Liverbird with a self appointed superiority.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2015)

I was talking about _your_ post.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I was talking about _your_ post.



Just calling it how I see breh.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 20, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Easily most facetious post of the week brehs
> 
> Liverbird he frontin' I got you homie.



You sure? bc your post seems contradicted


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2015)

Speedy


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> You sure? bc your post seems contradicted



Liverpool were so shit today it'll take a while for me to be serious for a while soz breh


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Speedy



It's Liverpool's fault homie.


----------



## Grape (Dec 20, 2015)

Your face is shit.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 20, 2015)

Steve Harvey crowned the wrong Miss Universe and they had to take it back 

Most awkward moment in television in a long time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeah I saw that reply coming as soon as I sent the post.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah I saw that reply coming as soon as I sent the post.



By the way miss USA is like a damn goddess. Legitimately looks like a damn angel on stage or something.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 20, 2015)

Miss Universe have anything but hot women, feed dem bitches a sandwich


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 20, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Miss Universe have anything but hot women, feed dem bitches a sandwich



No lie there were definitely some flat asses but it wasn't all bad. Philippines had a huge rack and there was some decent butts.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 20, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Married bro.
> 
> And staring at hot women for 2 hours is bad?




Yes...sounds pretty damn bad. Pretty much any show on TV has hot women, so that's not much of a standard.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 20, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> No lie there were definitely some flat asses but it wasn't all bad. Philippines had a huge rack and there was some decent butts.



99% same body type hardly any variety beside ethnicity


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 20, 2015)

Violent by Design said:


> Yes...sounds pretty damn bad. Pretty much any show on TV has hot women, so that's not much of a standard.



Good point.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Philippines had a huge rack .



Nah...that was just a really good bra


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2015)

American Ultra: C

Mr. Holmes: B

Star Wars: The Force Awakens- A-

I made sure not to come to these forums before I saw this, as I know some A-hole would try to spoil it. Anyway, it was a lot of fun. Review will likely be up tomorrow.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2015)

Krampus:

Fun movie; gave me Gremlins vibes.

6/10


----------



## Grape (Dec 21, 2015)

Hateful Eight is pretty hilarious so far.


----------



## Grape (Dec 21, 2015)

*Hateful Eight - 9/10

*I mean, it's not his best work, but it's a hell of a lot better than Django.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 21, 2015)

Well that's some score. What do you consider his best work?

Pulp Fiction most likely.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 21, 2015)

Jackei Brown is good, but definitely not his best.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2015)

if you say so


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 21, 2015)

What's being slept on is Inglorious Bastards..

It never seems to enter the conversation


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> What's being slept on is Inglorious Bastards..
> 
> It never seems to enter the conversation



it's been a while since i watched that but my residual impressions are that the tense and emotionally involving scenes (like the opener) were very well-done, and the humour/unserious scenes were...fairly well-done, but together, it made for a weird whole

i'd have to rewatch to see if i thought it was coherent


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 21, 2015)

Django is probably my favorite Tarantino.

*It Follows:* 8.5/10 - Great
Finally saw this. Impeccable tone, I was creeped out the entire time. The only thing I didn't like is that if you think about it, defeating It really isn't that hard and the main cast besides Maika was kind of crappy. Still probably the best modern-day horror film I've seen in a while besides You're Next.


----------



## Grape (Dec 21, 2015)

Pulp Fiction and Reservoir Dogs still his best.

Bob in Hateful Eight might be the funniest character he's come up with


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 21, 2015)

The dialogue in Pulp Fiction is unbelievably good, so is the movie really. Gets better by every watch.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 21, 2015)

All his films has great dialogue..that's his thing.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 21, 2015)

I know that lol. I was trying to emphasize how perfect it is in Pulp Fiction particularly.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 21, 2015)

Sicario 8.5/10

What a badass fucking film.

Also congrats to Benicio for winning his 2nd oscar.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mEI3EJD2jFQ[/YOUTUBE]

#whitepeople


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]mEI3EJD2jFQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> #whitepeople





#thedeathofnaenae


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 21, 2015)

So I bumped into Para and his family at the theatre they seem like nice people...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2015)

A few things.

Great Star Wars review from Detective.  Shame on you guys for not even acknowledging it.  (pek)

It Follows was awesome.  Saw that shit at the Toronto Film Festival.  (noworries)

Sicario was also awesome.  Benicio hasn't been getting a lot of respect from the critics though.  He won't be winning his second Oscar sorry.  (notrust)

The Brothers Grimsby looks pretty funny.  (hmm)


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2015)

Why are you Skype formatting, b.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2015)

And great wins by the Steelers, Chiefs, and Bengals yesterday.  The regs in this thread are rolling right now!


----------



## Taleran (Dec 21, 2015)

I put all the new movies I saw in 2015 in an order

Still a bunch I hope to get to so this in no way final.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 22, 2015)

*The Man From Uncle:* 5/10 - Bad
Very lame.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2015)

>5/10
>Bad


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2015)

Come on Bluebeard.  Get a sense of humor.  Man From Uncle deserves to be described as at least average.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2015)

Average is fair


----------



## Grape (Dec 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [youtube]mEI3EJD2jFQ[/youtube]
> 
> #whitepeople




Steph got some big ol' titties doe


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Come on Bluebeard.  Get a sense of humor.  Man From Uncle deserves to be described as at least average.



Nah.

The plot pretty much sucks. It's not that funny either. The only thing it really has going for it is Guy Ritchie style and Alicia Vikander which are not good enough to carry an entire movie.

Best spy movie of 2015 that I've watched so far is Kingsman. Still need to watch Spectre.


----------



## Grape (Dec 22, 2015)

Kingsman was the best, but Uncle was p good as well.


----------



## Grape (Dec 22, 2015)

Holy fuck, a lot of films were released online today.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 22, 2015)

Kingsman was good but that one excellent scene does not transform a good movie to anything more. Rogue Nation is the top of the top when it comes to secrecy and violence.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Dec 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _fight club_ 



Finally got around to watching Fight Club. 

It's a pure and simple criticism of the current consumerism; we are slaves to money, advertising, fashion canons, routine and our insatiable desire for consumption. 

Whilst it's a hard and violent film, only then, does achieve its goal: to create an effect on the public, to talk, to sensitize the audience and give new insights. More than social criticism; it's a mawkish and brutal irony about the emptiness of many of the values ​​of our society and our lifestyle holds dearly. With that, it seems as though the movie seeks to create a direct reaction in me, not just to sloppily through ideas on my lap and as I stand up to get a beer, they all fall off.

In addendum to the plot, it's hands down one of the very best I've seen in the world of film: entertaining, bearable, ironic, subtle and full of intrigue. It's a story full of twists, and full of scenes and shocking moments that, although hard, I found myself constantly putting myself in the place of the star, as it hit the nihilistic part found in all of us.

As for the actors, Edward Norton manages to create a purely human character, an ordinary guy on the street, without any particularity especially typical individual in today's society; to the extent that anyone can feel identified with this character. Brad Pitt (Tyler Durden) is one of the most charismatic and shocking movie characters in recent memory; an endearing character that many admire. A character full of harsh and real ideas; without doubt one of the best roles of Brad Pitt has had and personally, the role has shown me that Brad is a great actor. 

The final stretch of the film gets a masterful rhythm, downhill without brakes. The last minutes of the film are key determinants and, as most of you have already seen this, is quite shocking. In my opinion, one of the best finals in the history of cinema. The final scene is tremendous.

Masterpiece. The critical acclaim it has garnered over the years is certainly warranted. 

10/10


----------



## Grape (Dec 22, 2015)

^ This guy thinks it's 1999.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Dec 22, 2015)

i know i'm very late to this shit


----------



## Grape (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm watching Carol, and so far there has not been any scissoring.


----------



## Slice (Dec 22, 2015)

Bluebeard said:


> *The Man From Uncle:* 5/10 - Bad
> Very lame.





Bluebeard said:


> Nah.
> 
> The plot pretty much sucks. It's not that funny either. The only thing it really has going for it is Guy Ritchie style and Alicia Vikander which are not good enough to carry an entire movie.



How is that summmary even remotely a 5/10? 

"I hated it. Guess i better give it an average score"


----------



## Slice (Dec 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]mEI3EJD2jFQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> #whitepeople



I somehow always thought they were older than that.
I just learned that Jodie Sweetin is only 10 months older than me.


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2015)

i'd hit it with the fury and the quickness

except the freaky friend


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 22, 2015)

Slice said:


> How is that summmary even remotely a 5/10?
> 
> "I hated it. Guess i better give it an average score"



this is why i don't grade stuff

better to just review it


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2015)

lol I keep forgetting there was a Mission Impossible this year

guess I should watch that soon since I missed it in theaters


----------



## Detective (Dec 22, 2015)

Slice said:


> I just learned that Jodie Sweetin is only 10 months older than me.



She's in the 10 digit age range, huh?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 22, 2015)

jodie sweetin confirmed reptilian overlord


----------



## Detective (Dec 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> jodie sweetin confirmed reptilian overlord



Slice confirmed German Timelord



Also:

*Film:* Concussion
*Rating:* ★ out of ★★★★★
*Comments:* Gugu Mbatha-Raw was the lone reason to see this. Cause damn, she's so fine. 1000% wifey material.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 22, 2015)

>you will never give gugu mbatha-raw a bath in your raw goo


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 22, 2015)

Lionsgate has commissioned a sequel to 'Sicario' focusing on Del Toro's character. The project is being overseen by the film's original writer with Villeneuve also involved.


----------



## Slice (Dec 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol I keep forgetting there was a Mission Impossible this year
> 
> guess I should watch that soon since I missed it in theaters



Its a very good movie.



Liverbird said:


> Lionsgate has commissioned a sequel to 'Sicario' focusing on Del Toro's character. The project is being *overseen by the film's original writer *with *Villeneuve also involved*.



Sounds great


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm not sure how I feel about it really. Some things are better left alone, yknow. But I guess I'll wait and see how this pans out.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> jodie sweetin confirmed reptilian overlord






i dunno why but ive always had a weakness for the barely functioning big titty drug addict look


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about it really. Some things are better left alone, yknow. But I guess I'll wait and see how this pans out.


Sounds like an "unnecessary" movie, but the right talent is attached so far.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 22, 2015)

what's better star wars episode 2 or 2?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 22, 2015)

Violent by Design said:


> what's better star wars episode 2 or 2?



i'd have to say 2. we use the number 2 for a lot of things. we need it


----------



## Slice (Dec 22, 2015)

2 is leagues better. I agree.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2015)

_The Good Dinosaur_

It's ironic that this might be Pixar's first box office bomb, because I prefer it to Inside Out, which was a runaway success. They probably should have thought twice about releasing two movies this year.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> _The Good Dinosaur_
> 
> It's ironic that this might be Pixar's first box office bomb, because I prefer it to Inside Out, which was a runaway success. They probably should have thought twice about releasing two movies this year.



is this a movie about slice?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2015)

it'll bomb because it doesn't look interesting


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2015)

It uses its premise better than Inside Out did.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Sounds like an "unnecessary" movie, but the right talent is attached so far.



Yeah, that's well said.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 22, 2015)

stunna's cute contrarian crusade


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2015)

more bait pls


----------



## Slice (Dec 22, 2015)

Good Dinosaur looked kinda fun.

But it was in cinemas like one week and then pushed to "kids times" only.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 22, 2015)

well, you don't need to see an autobiopic anyways


----------



## Detective (Dec 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> is this a movie about slice?





Lucaniel said:


> well, you don't need to see an autobiopic anyways



Seriously, can no one else but me appreciate this casual but well timed joke about Slice's age?


----------



## Detective (Dec 22, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> i dunno why but ive always had a weakness for the barely functioning big titty drug addict look



Ah, your Achilles Erection. How tragic


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2015)

fitting avatar, D


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2015)

Grape, I never saw your Carol review.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2015)

*Scouts guide to the Zombie Apocalypse*

Crude as fuck 

But Zombieland this is not

*D+*


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2015)

Great Ant Man Honest Trailer.

Still devastated though that we lost Antony.


----------



## Grape (Dec 23, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Grape, I never saw your Carol review.



I put it off for a bit. Will finish it this weekend hopefully


----------



## Grape (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## BigPoppaPump (Dec 23, 2015)

So i watched Dawn of The Planet of the Apes and Skyfal they aitee.


----------



## Slice (Dec 23, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Great Ant Man Honest Trailer.
> 
> Still devastated though that we lost Antony.



Tiny Iron Man


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 23, 2015)

Slice said:


> Tiny Iron Man



Seen the Dorkly video of antman been in iron man's butt.


----------



## Slice (Dec 23, 2015)

Thinking about buying the current Weeknd album as its on sale for 7€

The previews sound nice, seems like a more pop direction with a lot of M Jackson vibes. Anyone know if its really worth the buy / this is true for the whole album?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 23, 2015)

It's a decent pop based RnB album Slice. Did you catch a listen on Spotify?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 23, 2015)

My review of Star Wars: The Force Awakens is in sig. God, that was hard to write.,


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2015)

I think prequels for all their folly had interesting lore to them and expanded the universe. Force Awakens is just the same. But I guess that's all the fans want. Same shit different time.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Seriously, can no one else but me appreciate this casual but well timed joke about Slice's age?



slice is taking the course of dignified silence


----------



## Slice (Dec 23, 2015)

I have to admit I simply ran out of comebacks a long time ago.
Especially compared to the possible number of "he's old" jokes 






The Social Network  4/5

Not even close to Finchers best but still solid
Eisenberg is great though and I love the soundtrack


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I think prequels for all their folly had interesting lore to them and expanded the universe. Force Awakens is just the same. But I guess that's all the fans want. Same shit different time.



the only thing prequels did right, and I applaud them for this, is trying something new.

The idea of it was solid (not TPM, it should have started at Aotc) but the execution resulted in one of the worst trilogies ever made. Of any genre.


commentary _about_ the prequels is as a rule more entertaining than the movies themselves.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 23, 2015)

*Southpaw:* 7/10 - Okay
An average boxing movie. Decent performance by Jake G. Script was really weak though which killed the movie for me.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2015)

>7/10
>average


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2015)

that's the 10 scale for ya


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >7/10
> >average



he also said the script KILLED the movie but still gave it a 7/10

puzzling


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2015)

Slice said:


> I have to admit I simply ran out of comebacks a long time ago.
> Especially compared to the possible number of "he's old" jokes
> 
> 
> ...



I love the Social Network.  I love the soundtrack too.  Especially during the compare-two-girls scene.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hHyVGToPwQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2015)

Might as well post the awesome scene.

[YOUTUBE]f8AuB5hPiCk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 23, 2015)

*A Haunted House 2*

Mostly terrible with 1 really funny part and a few scattered snickers throughout. Watched it with a friend which made some of it funnier but it was still bad which says a lot about it. The ironic thing was Wayan having a part where he is writing a diary and asks himself "when are they going to stop making Scary Movies? They suck without the Wayans". While it is true the first 2 were good with them in it, if these Haunted House movies are any indication new Scary Movies would be shit with or without them.

1.5/5


*Bill Burr: Let It Go*

It is weird for me because I love standup comedy but I don't often go looking to check out people I haven't watched before. Someone pointed Burr out to me so I watched this tonight. Definitely not the best I have seen but he is mostly funny and I really like his style. I cut him a little slack because sometimes comedians have to grow on you and I did have a fair amount of goof laughs even despite him being new to me. Will check out his other stuff.

3.5/5


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2015)

Did you see the trailer for that terrible looking 50 shades of grey parody?


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 23, 2015)

The Social Network is an amazing movie.

Gives me high hopes for Eisenberg's Luthor.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2015)

Everyone seems better in a Fincher movie.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 23, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Everyone seems better in a Fincher movie.



True.

Tyler Perry was awesome in Gone Girl.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2015)

Don't see how, he's _suppose_ to be an awkward nerd in social network.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2015)

Rooney Mara and Fincher need to find another project.  That combo is even better than Lawrence and Russell imo.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 23, 2015)

*Bill Burr: You People Are All the Same*

About the same as before but with this 2nd one I respect his style more. He is not afraid to touch subjects that people don't like to talk about and I love that. Always good seeing guy who says to hell with correctness.

4/5


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]f90nCRSgdHU[/YOUTUBE]

Damn right I'm a good driver.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 24, 2015)

Tomorrowland: D

The only reason I don't give it an F is that there are some creative visuals (the swimming pool really stood out) and the special effects are fine. But I hated this movie with an alarming passion. For one, the entire narrative feels like a TWO HOUR+ long first act. I swore they will building up to what would be the primary story, which never really took off. I also felt like a lot of the plot somehow ended up on the cutting room floor. I often felt motivations were vague and the entire purpose of everything was vague. In the end, it doesn't matter as the moral of this story is: "Go to Disleyland". 

The heroes weren't very likable. I found the heroine to be annoying and inconsiderate, even though the movie kept telling me otherwise. She lights a dudes tractor ON FIRE, turns it on and directs it towards his house, so she can break in and lock him out...of his own home...just because she wants to continue with her escapism fantasies. On the other hand, the villain was kind of a dick, but he wasn't presented as evil. Yet we're supposed to be cheering when he 'gets his'. Otherwise, he actually was generally pleasant and in many ways he was RIGHT. Still, he was just going to let the planet die, so it wasn't like I liked him. He just needed to be more detestable. This all lead to me not caring about what was happening, as I only felt mild feelings towards both sides. 

The message is all over the place too. They do that dialogue where a character tells the heroine that she's 'special' and the heroines claims otherwise...We've seen this done many times before and "The Lego Movie" in particular did it a lot better. But I would've been fine with this...if the heroine wasn't portrayed as a genius. The movie claims it supports the dreamers, but it really is just supporting the 'dreamers who are abnormally smart and gifted'. I could not relate to her at all. In the end, the movie decides that robot lives are just as meaningful as humans, except up until this point we were watching robots die in every action sequence and it was portrayed as 'kind of funny'. 

I thought the acting was weak, although the robot girl was fine. Clooney sleepwalked throughout most of the movie, only leaving his comfort zone during an admittedly emotional scene during the ending. The main girl just oversold her optimism and awe to the point where I could never buy into the characterization. The child actors were mostly bad, but the tone was just...annoyingly sappy, so the performances kind of fit what "Tomorrowland" was going for...I guess? 

Mostly I was bored, but I was occasionally annoyed too. I just did not like this movie at all.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2015)

Fuck you, Martial


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 24, 2015)

*Bill Burr: I'm Sorry You Feel That Way*

Not much to add from the other ones. Same style and not much about him changes from show to show but that isn't necessarily a bad thing because he is funny. Will probably explore his older stuff and would be interested in his next project if he does one. Poor guy left his religion though 

3.5/5


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Fuck you, Martial



later, dear. First I have to watch "Frankenstein".


----------



## Grape (Dec 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Everyone seems better in a Fincher movie.


Not to mention Sorkin's script was perfect for Eisenberg's acting/delivery style.


Even Andrew Garfield was legit in TSN.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 24, 2015)

Frankenstein (1931): B-/B

It's actually fairly entertaining, but like many films this old, it's aged awkwardly. It comes down to your own tastes, whether or not this is for you. 

Now about that f@cking, Stunna...*slurps*


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 24, 2015)

Martial, pace yourself. Stunna is not meant to be mishandled.

What foreign indie films are you looking forward to next year Martial?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 24, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Martial, pace yourself. Stunna is not meant to be mishandled.
> 
> What foreign indie films are you looking forward to next year Martial?



Er, I dunno...Whatever Takashi Miike has coming out? I'm not the foreign indie kind of guy...unless it fits one of my namesake genres.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2015)

It is going to be a busy weekend at the theatre for me.  Could potentially see several movies.  My dad is in town and I don't have my internet service set up yet.  We will need to find some things to do.

Joy and Daddy's Home seem like two films we will definitely see.  The Big Short, Point Break, and Carol are all possibilities too.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2015)

>Point Break
>Daddy's Home

y tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 24, 2015)

*The Martian*

I laughed
I cried
I sharted
(not in that order)

*B+*


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 24, 2015)

*Trading Places*

i enjoyed this movie a fair bit. it had predictable beats and the jokes were often not laugh-out-loud funny so much as chuckle-worthy, and there were some truly weird sequences, like the multicultural train farce and the gorilla, but the casting was superb and and it occasionally resonated when it touched on social realities. i wish we'd spent more time with murphy and aykroyd adjusting to their new roles before moving on to the next stage of the plot, though, aykroyd's time as a poor man felt very underdeveloped. decent movie, still


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 24, 2015)

One of my favorite Eddie Murphy films

Tied with Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 24, 2015)

eddie murphy is really good in this, yeah


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2015)

*The Hateful Eight*

I could totally see this as a stage play. Might even work better as one, the way the story is presented. It dragged at times (especially towards the beginning), but there was always something to shake things up before things got too bad (usually in the form of some kind of hyper violence.) In general, though, this movie didn't really have the impact you'd expect (especially with the final act.)  A.O. Scott pretty much hit the nail on the head by saying that while watching it, he thought "well...there's no denying that this _is_ a Tarantino movie" (to paraphrase.)

The scene right before the intermission was GOAT, though. So was the music.


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas eternal brothers and sister of the KT!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 25, 2015)

The Revenant : 
8/10

Hateful Eight : 
8.5/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 25, 2015)

Tough crowd

the reviews I've watched gave both films an A.


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *The Hateful Eight*
> 
> I could totally see this as a stage play. Might even work better as one, the way the story is presented. It dragged at times (especially towards the beginning), but there was always something to shake things up before things got too bad (usually in the form of some kind of hyper violence.) In general, though, this movie didn't really have the impact you'd expect (especially with the final act.)  A.O. Scott pretty much hit the nail on the head by saying that while watching it, he thought "well...there's no denying that this _is_ a Tarantino movie" (to paraphrase.)
> 
> The scene right before the intermission was GOAT, though. So was the music.



So the music by Ennio was included?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 25, 2015)

i was surprised at how much I liked Hateful 8...i haven't like a Tarentino flick since KB v1 iirc

still think he peaked early with JB, RD and PF.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]UdlMXLPfGh4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> i was surprised at how much I liked Hateful 8...i haven't like a Tarentino flick since KB v1 iirc
> 
> still think he peaked early with JB, RD and PF.



Speaking of Kill Bill-ish music, I think this has some perfect usage of it

[YOUTUBE]lQDvsf5lAp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]UdlMXLPfGh4[/YOUTUBE]



BRB Purchasing OST


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 25, 2015)

Detective said:


> Speaking of Kill Bill-ish music, I think this has some perfect usage of it
> 
> [YOUTUBE]lQDvsf5lAp0[/YOUTUBE]



hahaha genius usage of that track


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Is it special though?
> 
> Will we talk about these films 5-10 from now?



Probably yes for The Revenant


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2015)

Speaking of music, it turns out Radiohead wrote a theme for Spectre that went unused:

[YOUTUBE]Zv-w0zPSsTs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Probably yes for The Revenant



Have you seen it yet Juan? I'm thinking of watching a midnight showing after today's games.


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Speaking of music, it turns out Radiohead wrote a theme for Spectre that went unused:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Zv-w0zPSsTs[/YOUTUBE]



Well, it's still 9999983982938293928938298 better than that fucking Sam Smith song

Especially towards the end. But I'm not sure I would use it for the film.


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2015)

Holy Shit, an Enno sighting

It's a Christmas Miracle!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 25, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Probably yes for The Revenant



Yeah, I heard it was done in natural lighting and had some very  creative camera angles.

Alejandro is on a roll here


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2015)

I heard Hardy >>>> Leo, doe

I mean, it wouldn't surprise me


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2015)

I saw the opening scene

It's pretty stunning, the people I've talked to that seen ioved it.  Especially Hardy who apparently is fucking incredible


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 25, 2015)

Detective said:


> Have you seen it yet Juan? I'm thinking of watching a midnight showing after today's games.



it's a good movie...but i think it peeks early with the fucking Bear scene that_just_won't_stop!

and Hardy does a good job at being a hateful sumbitch.

 the True Story of which that main character (Glass) is based off of is actually more impressive than what he does in this movie.


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2015)

How toned down was the bear rape scene? Or did the bear just go all out, uncut on Leo?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Speaking of music, it turns out Radiohead wrote a theme for Spectre that went unused:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Zv-w0zPSsTs[/YOUTUBE]



i like it as a song

it would only work with a very weird bond movie, tho

which spectre was not. it was staid and conventional


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2015)

I can't believe they let something like that on the screen in civilized society.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 25, 2015)

it's a female bear Stunner-chan...thus, it's ok.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 25, 2015)

Ayyyyyy

I thought they would've cut that out, Sounds like something that would be awkward to watch in crowds


----------



## Slice (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas Slice!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas guys. Sucks that I don't post as much anymore. Job life be killing me. Anyways, hope you're having a good one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2015)

Detectivu-kun


----------



## The World (Dec 25, 2015)

fuck all y'all

and happy holidays

ya filthy animals

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMW19scI2g0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2015)

The World said:


> fuck all y'all
> 
> and happy holidays
> 
> ...



I saw that edit, but well done with the word play and the matching vid

Too bad people like Stunna are too young to appreciate the era of cinema where it's from



Also Warudo:

[YOUTUBE]eRDaf_2icic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 25, 2015)

Lol detective so it used in Home Alone just now.
At least that was good for one thing.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 25, 2015)

Glad I got some time to kill over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Slice (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone! 
I hope you all have a great and relaxing holiday.




Girl with the dragon tattoo (rewatch) 5/5
All around great movie.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 25, 2015)

Slice said:


> Thanks everyone!
> I hope you all have a great and relaxing holiday.
> 
> 
> ...



which 1 u son of a bitch?


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2015)

VBD


----------



## Taleran (Dec 25, 2015)

The only one worth watching because it is a real goddamn movie made by a master.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm still mad he won't be completing the trilogy. Unfuckingbelievable


----------



## Slice (Dec 25, 2015)

The Fincher one. Big fan of his style , I think it is a perfect fit for this story and I actually never watched the Swedish one.

I don't think the gf was prepared for the dark tone of the movie. She now forces me to watch something funny to counter it


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2015)

Slice said:


> The Fincher one. Big fan of his style , I think it is a perfect fit for this story and I actually never watched the Swedish one.
> 
> I don't think the gf was prepared for the dark tone of the movie. She now forces me to watch something funny to counter it



Watch Hot Fuzz


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 25, 2015)

Hot fuzz is good


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas Theatre people. Hope everyone had a fun and safe holiday. 

Anyone get any good movie related stuff?

I landed a _Kingsman: The Secret Service_ dvd so am pretty happy about that. One of my favorite movies from this year.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 25, 2015)

*Hard Eight*

this movie was a real change of pace for me after a lot of special effects blockbusters and broad comedies. it was spare, with a small cast, little action, and a lot of talking, a lot of long shots, all set in dark and closed-off spaces like casinos or diners at night or hotel rooms. there wasn't much of a plot to drive anything, and it felt like a long, absorbing mood piece. the performances were great, the script was quietly eloquent and naturalistic, the characters were well-drawn, and the direction was smooth and engrossing. i enjoyed it. good little movie


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2015)

*Star Wars: Episode I: The Phantom Menace* - 6/10  - Okay

Haven't watched this in forever. Not bad as I remember it being. Main downfalls of the movie are Jar Jar and Anakin. Qui-Gon and Obi-Wan are great. One of the main problems with the movie is that there is lack of a central villain. Darth Maul doesn't get nearly as much screen time as he should while we get pointless scenes of Jar Jar looking at an alien animal's ass and watching it fart.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2015)

I got a bunch of Zombie movies and kitchenware. My Dad got me an Uwe Boll zombie film, something that no one should ever have to say. This is why Krampus is coming tonight. 

On another note, when is the Hateful 8 coming out? I've heard that it is either 12/25, 1/1 and 1/8.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 26, 2015)

*Star Wars: Episode II - Attack of the Clones* - 5/10 - Mediocre
Dear god, I forgot how bad the Anakin and Padme romantic storyline is. I will also always never forget how stupid it is that the Republic accepted the clone army which literally came out of nowhere. That has to be the sketchiest thing possible.

Highlight of the movie is Count Dooku IMO. One of my favorite Star Wars' antagonists. Doesn't get enough screentime though, just like Darth Maul.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 26, 2015)

The Intern has got to be one of the most positive movies I've ever seen. It was quite decent also.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2015)

I saw The Big Short yesterday.  Really well acted and pretty funny, I recommend it.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 26, 2015)

*Ted 2*

Funnier than the first but still just a decent comedy. The movie itself is pretty stupid and as with most McFarlane stuff there are some big misses but I had quite a few laughs throughout as well. One great thing about McFarlane is that he never seems to pull punches and I can respect that. I just don't think his brand of comedy will ever work as well as it does in animated form.

3/5


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 26, 2015)

how can the good dinosaur have such a huge promotional budget when i've seen almost no promotion for it


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 26, 2015)

*Inside Llewyn Davis*

i enjoyed this a lot. might call it a great movie, although it doesn't have the scope or the vision you associate with "great movies". it's a small piece following a down-on-his-luck asshole folk musician through a week in his life as he surfs on the couches of acquaintances and tries to get somewhere. it's funny and it's sad. 

something that stood out for me in this movie more than it usually ever does was the editing. dramatic scenes, usually involving llewyn offending someone or being a dick, would never be given enough time to begin cringe-inducing or create secondhand embarrassment. you'd get drama quickly devolving into farce ("WHERE IS ITS SCROTUM, LLEWYN?") before a smash cut to something else, signalling a cavalier disregard for the drama which i appreciated. or you'd get one of those comedy-movie smash cuts from the discussion of a possibility to its disappointing result, like llewyn talking about becoming a seaman again, cutting to...you know if you've seen it. the smash cuts were frequently hilarious and gave the editing a sort of personality of its own, constantly finding the comedy in the depressing trudge of llewyn's life. 

i was iffy on the visual style initially, because it seemed to be combining washed-out colours with a sort of glow that made the early parts of the movie look like tv historical recreations. but the glow seeped out and the washed-out colours and prominence of blue/gray/brown worked perfectly for the story it was telling - not so much a story as a bunch of loosely connected incidents, i guess. oscar isaac was superb in this - it might not have worked if it was anyone else. he gave llewyn all the shades of intelligence, apathy, inconsiderateness, disappointment, sadness, sarcastic humour, insight, and made his startling moments of concern/humanity convincing to boot. the humanity was helped along by the inclusion of a cat, who ought to have been cliched as the animal sidekick, but whose use worked, i think. the end of the cat's narrative certainly destroyed any residual sense of cliche.

the music was great, the script was great, although i think john goodman's character might have been too much of an indulgence, and the performances were great. good little movie. watch it


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I saw The Big Short yesterday.  Really well acted and pretty funny, I recommend it.



Yeah, I watched this too.  Really good.  Definitely on my ten best of the year list.


----------



## teddy (Dec 27, 2015)

Thought the celebrity cameos were a nice touch


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2015)

Ted 2: C (maybe C+)

It was actually a little funnier than I remembered. When I laughed, I really laughed. But I still think it relied off of past jokes a bit too much and the runningtime was too long.


----------



## Slice (Dec 27, 2015)

The Rock 4/5
This has aged surprisingly well. It's even competently directed - what happened to that Michael bay?


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeah, he did some gud unes

He went full retard, that's what happened


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 27, 2015)

First Assassin's Creed photo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2015)

YAAAAAAY

I can't wait to watch and leave disappointed!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2015)

The key, then, is to go in with low expectations.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> The key, then, is to go in with low expectations.



that's what she said


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2015)

Holy shit, since when did Gesy just go full on Negative Nancy mode?

I mean, I probably won't like the film either, but I also won't go out of my way to make a "YAAAAY It will suck" type post.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2015)

Detective pls


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh my! Sama is lurking


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2015)

Houston was great. The drive back sucked. I swear, it rains every fucking time I go there.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2015)

Finally got around to checking out *Grindhouse*:

*Planet Terror*

An absolute blast, with entertainingly, outrageously grotesque visuals.

*Death Proof*

First half was pretty lame; didn't really care about the characters or what they were talking about, and the payoff wasn't enough to compensate.

But the second half, with Rosario Dawson and company, was pretty dope. The characters were more likable, and the vehicular action was tops. The part where Stuntman Mike chases them down was a lot of fun, and when the girls get their vengeance, it was definitely satisfying.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2015)

Grape said:


> Houston was great. The drive back sucked. I swear, it rains every fucking time I go there.



I heard depending on where you are in Texas right now, the weather is insanely unpredictable. As in, some places are getting hit with a lot of snow, while others rain, and others Tornado-esque winds, etc.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2015)

Damn gesy.  At least give it a chance.  

I even gave Daddy is Home a chance.  *C* by the way.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 27, 2015)

*Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith* - 6.5/10 - Okay
My favorite out of the prequel trilogy. Dialogue still stinks and the CGI is god awful but there's a lot of good stuff in this one. Like the Order 66 sequence, Anakin vs. Obi-Wan, and Ian McDiarmid hamming it the fuck up. Padme's death is probably one of my favorite Star Wars death because it's surprisingly poignant.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2015)

While I feel you've been too generous to the prequels (), I will say that ROTS has my favorite ending scene of all six--er--seven movies. 

Owen and Beru holding Luke as they look at the Tatooine sunset always leaves a good feeling (a_ hopeful _one, if you will ()) after seeing all the shit hit the fan.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 27, 2015)

>anakin vs. obi-wan
>good stuff


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2015)

Dat "Battle of Heroes" though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 27, 2015)

dat graveyard smash


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2015)

Man, the lightsaber battles in TFA disappointed me so much

And in a way, I raged a little inside when Finn did the whole pose thing and the "come get some, bitch" face

That friend


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 27, 2015)

yeah where were the backflips and arabesques?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2015)

That seems like a silly thing to get upset over.

What was disappointing about it, by the way?


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> I heard depending on where you are in Texas right now, the weather is insanely unpredictable. As in, some places are getting hit with a lot of snow, while others rain, and others Tornado-esque winds, etc.




Yeah, it was tripping us out this morning.

I was getting a lot of wind/rain on I-10 (highway that runs from East to West coasts). Only had to slow to about 35mph/56kmh for a couple of miles due to very heavy rain.

Otherwise I was @ 85mph/136kmh.

These new "anti-seasons" (as I am dubbing them) are certainly interesting.


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yeah where were the backflips and arabesques?



tbh, the only visual display of lightsaber battle magnificence has come from the SW videogames

I've given up hope of a well choreographed battle via a live action SW film

I honestly thought those Raid actors were hired specifically for a badass fight sequence, instead they get offed by a giant eyeball squid thing



Stunna said:


> That seems like a silly thing to get upset over.
> 
> What was disappointing about it, by the way?



Well, he was basically doing the whole "AWWW YEA BOI!!!" or "OOOOH TELL'EM" thing the entire film, and then he goes and applies that same stupid faux arrogance to the symbol of one of the great mythological aspects of the series


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2015)

My brother filled me in on TFA details. It seems I was 100% right on all of my plot guesses.

Watched 2001: A Space Odyssey with my mother last night. 

Her rating: 9/10


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 27, 2015)

> I honestly thought those Raid actors were hired specifically for a badass fight sequence, instead they get offed by a giant eyeball squid thing


have to admit, that was my exact thought process


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2015)

Grape said:


> Yeah, it was tripping us out this morning.
> 
> I was getting a lot of wind/rain on I-10 (highway that runs from East to West coasts). Only had to slow to about 35mph/56kmh for a couple of miles due to very heavy rain.
> 
> ...



Yeah, this weather change has been insane. We basically had spring-like weather, around 16 C/60 F basically since October and counting. No snow at all, except one day when it was like 1 cm, and then it rained away.

I can get used to this.

*P.S:* BTW, nice touch with the speed conversion.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> Well, he was basically doing the whole "AWWW YEA BOI!!!" or "OOOOH TELL'EM" thing the entire film, and then he goes and applies that same stupid faux arrogance to the symbol of one of the great mythological aspects of the series


**


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> **


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> have to admit, that was my exact thought process


same; it was a waste of a casting decision


----------



## Detective (Dec 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> have to admit, that was my exact thought process



I mean, it totally caught me off guard initially. I thought they would be the Knights of Ren, and kept that hope burning brightly for so long that it threw me off when they appeared.

I first thought, "hmm, who are these bounter hunter dudes? they look a bit familiar but I can't place it" and I suppose my mind couldn't fathom the thought that fucking Abrams would waste such a unique casting opportunity on filler chuunin level grunt characters

Then I saw the close-up of them as they came closer into the hallway of the entrance hatch, and I recognized Angry Cat


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2015)

Never made the connection, I was too immersed in the film.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeah I was equally disapointed by the use of The Raid actors.

Might be my biggest problem with TFA.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 27, 2015)

Just recently, finally, watched this remastered Blu-ray.. sweet mother of God it's good.  If you have a decent setup you owe it to yourself to get a hold of this.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2015)

Wow, you are a psychotic fan if you noticed that the Raid actors were in the film on your own.  Maybe you read a press clipping over a year ago about them, but your mind should have been focused on other things.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2015)

Like the predictable plot?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2015)

The identity of Rey's parents for one!


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2015)

Rey has no parents.

She is the Fifth Element.

Birthed from pure midichlorians.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2015)

she's gonna turn into some kind of Force-star child to defeat Plagueis in Episode IX


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 27, 2015)

> The End of The Tour 8.5/10: This movie is literally two guys talking about books for two hours. That's literally all they do, yet the times flies. I really liked this movies. In a fair world, Jason Segel gets an oscar nom here. Eisenberg gets ton of hate usually, but he's great here too.



kidtony and me are apparently the only two people in the world who watched this

the rest of you should too :byakuya


----------



## KidTony (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah, it's not for everyone, but if you like witty, interesting dialogue and really solid performances, definitely watch it. Now we can definitely say Jonah Hill isn't the only one of that little apatow boy's club who you can take seriously as an actor.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2015)

no yeah definitely, jason segel was SUPERB in this


----------



## KidTony (Dec 28, 2015)

Also, would feel silly giving a rating to these since i watched them a while back, but i have to give some shoutout to some of my favorite movies of the year.

Ex Machina *9/10:* Some of the smartest, best written sci-fi in recent memory. Some artsy choices and things i saw coming keep the score a bit down, but everyone should watch this movie, fan of sci-fy or not. You also get to watch Gleson and Isaac on screen together, and in actual scify movie this time =)

Dope *9/10*: Best Comedy of the year easily. Great acting, and characters too.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2015)

fine, i'll bite.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2015)

I've seen End of the Tour; it was really solid.


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2015)

i thought yellowjacket was cool

i mean like in the last 30 minutes when he actually became yellowjacket


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2015)

I just watched Sicario

loved the realistic and dark ending

no wamby pamby sjw shit here


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2015)

what did the ending of Sicario have to do with social justice


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm sure he meant the execution, not THE ending


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2015)

cot dayum stunna need a whooping boy


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> I'm sure he meant the execution, not THE ending


sure sure, but it just seemed like an odd time to drop in a jab against sjws

*Hud*

Paul Newman the GOAT. It's no surprise that, despite his playing Hud as a villain, the character was beloved; Newman plays the character up with both a lot of charm and detestable qualities.


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2015)

Does anyone else feel that the films of 2015 kind of faltered after starting the year off so strong? It wasn't consistent throughout the year. I can't really recall the last time a film year was, though.

Maybe 2007? I dunno.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't think I agree. I don't think the year started out strong, actually.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2015)

>starting so strong


I feel the opposite, I didn't like this year in film overall but it had an amazing finish atleast.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 28, 2015)

Watched The Force Awakens. 8/10, not the best movie of the year (Mad Max is), but very entertaining despite some plot holes.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2015)

wait how did it start strong


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2015)

I dunno, it was pretty good to start off with. Likely peaking around Mad Max to MI5.

Selma
Kingsman
It Follows
Ex Machina
Furious 7
Mad Max: Fury Road
Jurassic World
Dope
Ant-Man
Mission: Impossible Rogue Nation


Seems more hit heavy towards the 1st half of the year and change. Films that everyone enjoyed across the board. The remaining months not so much. Because there were some hyped up films that instead became duds or viewed as meh territory.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2015)

"Strong" seems like a strong word to use for some of those movies.

And Selma came out in 2014.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> "Strong" seems like a strong word to use for some of those movies.
> 
> And Selma came out in 2014.



premiere and limited release yeah

wide release was in 2015 tho, i couldn't see it till then


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2015)

point is, still a 2014 movie


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2015)

in this case i can buy that cuz it got a limited release in 2014

but if a movie only premieres in film festivals and other places that the general public can't access in 2014, and gets a limited/wide release only in 2015

then is it a 2014 or a 2015 movie?


----------



## KidTony (Dec 28, 2015)

*Room 9/10*: Damn, this movie hits you right in the feels. Brie Larson is phenomenal, and the little kid is great. Had some slight pacing issues towards the middle, but this one you need to see this year if you haven't. 

Up Next: Sicario, Specter


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2015)

my rule is, if it premiered at festivals exclusively in 2014, and then got a theatrical run in 2015, it's a 2015 movie

if it got a theatrical release in 2014, regardless of whether it was wide or limited, it's a 2014 movie


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> in this case i can buy that cuz it got a limited release in 2014
> 
> but if a movie only premieres in film festivals and other places that the general public can't access in 2014, and gets a limited/wide release only in 2015
> 
> then is it a 2014 or a 2015 movie?



It's the latter. Initial viewings are meant to include a film into consideration for the upcoming Academy Award season. Wide releases are the actual debut of the film, where it plays in at least 600 screens or more, which is the North American standard of a film debut.

The Revenant is going to be considered a 2016 film, as it's major release is in January.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> my rule is, if it premiered at festivals exclusively in 2014, and then got a theatrical run in 2015, it's a 2015 movie
> 
> if it got a theatrical release in 2014, regardless of whether it was wide or limited, it's a 2014 movie





Detective said:


> It's the latter. Initial viewings are meant to include a film into consideration for the upcoming Academy Award season. Wide releases are the actual debut of the film, where it plays in at least 600 screens or more, which is the North American standard of a film debut.
> 
> The Revenant is going to be considered a 2016 film, as it's major release is in January.


in that case, i guess i won't be able to shove all those potential great movies like revenant and hateful eight onto 2015 and retroactively bump it up

welp


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> in that case, i guess i won't be able to shove all those potential great movies like revenant and hateful eight onto 2015 and retroactively bump it up
> 
> welp



Yeah, that's why I felt the 2nd half of the year was scaled down compared to the initial half. 

For example, Ex Machina was released in a limited fashion in early January, before the major release in April.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2015)

The Hateful Eight is a 2015 movie, though.

And isn't The Revenant on limited release at the moment?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2015)

> The film was released on December 25, 2015 in a roadshow release in 70 mm format. A wide digital release is scheduled for December 31st, 2015 by the Weinstein Company.



ah

just squeaking in...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> The Hateful Eight is a 2015 movie, though.
> 
> And isn't The Revenant on limited release at the moment?



Yeah, both movies are in theaters in my neighborhood

So I consider both of them 2015 films.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2015)

> 187 minutes[1] (Roadshow version)
> 167 minutes[2] (General version)



wait WHAT?



i hate that multiple cuts of a movie shit. i don't mean like a director's cut coming out on dvd/br, but like when you have multiple theatrical cuts, like wong kar wai's ip man movie


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> And isn't The Revenant on limited release at the moment?



I just mentioned above it will be on debut world wide release in January.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2015)

Wide release doesn't matter to me; a limited one's enough for a 2015 release, in my book.


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> wait WHAT?
> 
> 
> 
> i hate that multiple cuts of a movie shit. i don't mean like a director's cut coming out on dvd/br, but like when you have multiple theatrical cuts, like wong kar wai's ip man movie



Yeah, I saw the 3 hour version, which gave the audience a 12 minute intermission. And I agree with you on your point. It's stupid as fuck to machete and patchwork different versions of the same film.


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Wide release doesn't matter to me; a limited one's enough for a 2015 release, in my book.



Yeah but... nobody is defining film releases by your book.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah but... nobody is defining film releases by your book.


Come on now; let's not get silly and start acting like your arbitrary standards matter any more than anyone else's. Settle down.


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Come on now; let's not get silly and start acting like your arbitrary standards matter any more than anyone else's. Settle down.



It's not my standard to matter, though. It's what films releases are defined by. I didn't make up the rules. I am just reinforcing your earlier incorrect statement.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2015)

Who made up the rules?

Link to these rules please?


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2015)

BTW, Top Pirated Movies of 2015



> #1) 46,762,310 Interstellar (2014)
> #2) 44,794,877 Furious 7 (2015)
> #3) 41,594,159 Avengers: Age of Ultron (2015)
> #4) 36,881,763 Jurassic World (2015)
> ...



Enno's Idol Nolan does it again


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2015)

sigh. really, interstellar? sad

at least that means it made less money


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> It's not my standard to matter, though. It's what films releases are defined by. I didn't make up the rules. I am just reinforcing your earlier incorrect statement.


translation: I'm talking out of my ass

nothing we aren't used to by now


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2015)

actually imdb and wikipedia decide film years by when it's released earliest anywhere. even film festivals count. so kingsman is considered a 2014 movie on both sites tho rt has it listed as a 2015 movie


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2015)

I accept your concession, Stunna.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah i'm pretty sure Nolan isn't happy about being stole from the most.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2015)

>warudo fronting about not watching garbage after saying he watched hobbit 3 and terminator 5 and 50 shades


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2015)

What's wrong with watching bad films out of morbid curiosity, anyway?


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2015)

Focus being so high up on that list just means that Margot Robbie is bathwater tier


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> What's wrong with watching bad films out of morbid curiosity, anyway?



Hans Moleman syndrome, I suppose.


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2015)

> The story is set during the legendary evacuation of the northern French city during WWII. Nolan and his casting department recently began testing teenagers in London for lead roles, but the director also wanted to nail down some choices for the few adult roles in the film before the holiday.
> 
> “We are thrilled to be continuing our collaboration with Christopher Nolan, a singular filmmaker who has created some of the most critically acclaimed and commercially successful films of all time,” Greg Silverman, President, Creative Development and Worldwide Production said. “‘Dunkirk’ is a gripping and powerful story and we are excited to see Chris, Emma and their cast realize it on the big screen.”
> 
> Warner Bros. has dated the film for July 21, 2017. The large-scale production will be shot on a combination of IMAX 65mm and 65mm large format film for maximum image quality and high impact immersion. Shooting will begin in May using many of the real locations of the true-life events, which form the background for the story.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2015)

nolan doesn't really seem like an appropriate director for a war movie, his action scenes are famously poor and indifferently-shot


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 28, 2015)

*Braveheart*- Luckily, I had the day off today, and it was finally able to set time aside to watch this. Sadly, I watched the movie's ending many years ago because a history teacher wanted to show how dissection works(don't ask why, I still don't know myself).

Other than the first part of the film with Wallace's GF, I loved it. Very gripping. and made me want to fight someone by the end of it.

*My rating: 8.8/10*


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> *Braveheart*- Luckily, I had the day off today, and it was finally able to set time aside to watch this. Sadly, I watched the movie's ending many years ago because a history teacher wanted to show how dissection works(don't ask why, I still don't know myself).
> 
> Other than the first part of the film with Wallace's GF, I loved it. Very gripping. and made me want to fight someone by the end of it.
> 
> *My rating: 8.8/10*



Top-tier OST theme as well

[YOUTUBE]9AN04imFDK8[/YOUTUBE]

So beautiful 

R.I.P James Horner


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 28, 2015)

Agreed . It's no wonder all the fighting felt so real.


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2015)

*Film:* Spotlight
*Rating:* ★★★★★ out of ★★★★★
*Comments:* .... simply tremendous.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> *Film:* Spotlight
> *Rating:* ★★★★★ out of ★★★★★
> *Comments:* .... simply tremendous.



Isn't that supposed to be out the love Stunna and I share?


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2015)

The love between you and Stunna is indeed simply tremendous, Martial.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2015)

*Mission: Impossible - Rogue Nation*

Ferguson was the best "Hunt Girl" so far; I'm glad she's coming back for the next one. This was also probably my favorite M:I so far (not that I'm a huge fan of the series overall, but still.)

This is also probably my favorite spy movie of 2015, so far.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2015)

It bothers me that I used "so far" three times like that, but I don't wanna edit my post.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It bothers me that I used "so far" three times like that, but I don't wanna go so far as to edit my post.



ftfy


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2015)

thanks,        b


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2015)

I feel the same way when I accidentally write "lol" twice in one text.


----------



## Lance (Dec 28, 2015)

Star Wars : The Force Awakens

8/10.
Mostly cause the ending 15 odd mins left a bad taste on my mouth. 
Otherwise would have been 9.5 me thinks.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 29, 2015)

*Star Wars: Episode IV - A New Hope* - 9/10

EDIT: Stunna who is that in your avy?


----------



## KidTony (Dec 29, 2015)

*007: Specter-8.5/10.* Maybe it's the fact that everyone told me this movie was super mediocre, and my expectations were so low to begin with, but i actually had a blast watching this one. OK, it's no Casino Royal or Skyfall, and i didn't know what the fuck was going on 90% of the time, but i enjoyed it quite a bit. It looks great, and the action scenes stack up with anything i've seen recently. The h2h fight as great, the car chase, the opening sequence in mexico....grab a beer, and enjoy. Solid entry in the franchise, definitely on the weaker side compared to better Craig entries, but definitely more fun than QoS. I gave an 8.5 to SW:TFA and i feel i had about the same level of a good time watching both of these flicks, so there it is. 

*Sicario - 9.5/10. *Just finished seeing it, wanted to let it sink in a bit before giving it a number, but who the fuck am i kidding, i'm some random asshole giving numbers on anime forums, not some film critic lol. So yeah, i'll stick to it--This movie had me engaged the whole time. Benicio Del Toro is a legit scary friend, and he got scarier the longer it went on. Looks great, Tense as fuck. Overall right up there with the best of them i seen this year. Love the moral greyness theme here, right up my ally.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2015)

It's Rebecca Ferguson, Beard.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2015)

Good call Detective.  Spotlight is definitely one of the best films of the year.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 29, 2015)

So Far my tops are:

Spotlight
The Martian
Mad Max
Sicario
Ex Machina

All these stacking about the same, then after some small gap i got stuff like Carol, The Revenant and Room.

Still got tons of shit to watch tho

Tomorrow I'm thinking, Bridge of Spies, MI5, and The Hateful Eight. Maybe Black Mass or The Walk too, if have the time.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2015)

> OK, it's no Casino Royal or Skyfall, and i didn't know what the fuck was going on 90% of the time, but i enjoyed it quite a bit.



does that mean you'd give those two a 10/10?


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It's Rebecca Ferguson, Beard.



Oh the chick from the new Mission Impossible.

What a dame.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> does that mean you'd give those two a 10/10?



Both are 9.5's for me, though if push comes to shove and i was being really picky, I'd give Skyfall a 9, and bring down my score of specter to an even 8. My grading scale is weird. Like anything less than a 9 in my head isn't "great" tier, and the difference between a 9 and a 9.5 is the difference between great and excellent, but the difference between an 8.5 and 9 is quite large. 10 are only reserved for movies i think are close to perfect, like the godfather. The most recent movie i can rate a 10 is boyhood, though i can rate lots of movies 9.5 In fact, most really good movies each years get 9.5s from me, like Sicario just did, or Birdman did last year ( (or spotlight,mad max and the Martian did this year). It's just weird shit in my head and make little sense lol


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2015)

Mad Max
Sicario
Ex Machina
Spotlight
The Big Short
Mission Impossible Rogue Nation


----------



## KidTony (Dec 29, 2015)

These are the Movies i'm going to be watching in the next month or so ordered by priority of when i'm going to watch them. Feel Free to upgrade/downgrade my list or recommend stuff.

*High:*
-Hateful Eight
Straight out of Compton
The Danish Girl
Bridge of Spies
Black Mass
It Follows
MI5

*-Mid:*
Slow West
What we Do in the Shadows
Mississippi Grind
Creed
Diary of a Teenage Girl
Me and Earl and the Dying Girl
Mr.Holmes
Steve Jobs
Tangerine
The Walk
99 Homes
Concussion

*Low:*
Everest
Amy
Being Evel
Inherent Vice
Joy
The Stanford PRison Experiment
Trumbo
Clouds of Sils Maria
Far From the Madding Crowd
Suffragette
Crimson Peak
Legend


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2015)

I watched it at the cinema.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2015)

off top, lower Black Mass and raise Creed


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2015)

Of course you would slight the heart-wrenching plight of a young Irish-American, in favor of a generic, movie-by-numbers, spin-off to the most overrated sports movie in all of history.

Because what we want is fucking remakes and sequels, amiright?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 29, 2015)

I wish 99 Homes and Crimson Peak would hit DVD already. I've been dying to see them.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> Of course you would slight the heart-wrenching plight of a young Irish-American, in favor of a generic, movie-by-numbers, spin-off to the most overrated sports movie in all of history.
> 
> Because what we want is fucking remakes and sequels, amiright?


one, Depp's character in Black Mass isn't young

two, you can't call a movie generic when you're comparing it to Black Mass, which is dime-a-dozen gangster flick

three, something being a sequel doesn't make it lesser than an "original" picture by default

hit the road, troll


----------



## KidTony (Dec 29, 2015)

Plus, i already met my young irish quota this year, with Brooklyn, a movie i loved. Still want to watch Black Mass tho, because Depp.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2015)

to be fair, his performance is easily the best part of the movie


----------



## teddy (Dec 29, 2015)

Pretty much. can't tell you how many times i was checking my watch waiting for depp to show up whenever he wasn't on screen. not that much memorable dialogue in the movie itself that can ease you through its story


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2015)

*Paris Blues*

Poitier _and_ Newman? Had to see it. Performances didn't disappoint, but the romantic focus wasn't that great; more time should have been devoted to the black couple and Poitier's conflict between living in an "idealistic" Paris or returning home to a segregated America. The lack of screen time devoted to this subplot becomes even more annoying when you realize that, in the original novel, there was no white couple to distract from the black one, and they even contemplated mixing up the races of the couples in the picture (which could have made for some interesting controversy.)


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2015)

Stunna... your avatar size is.... !?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm on probation, man. They shrunk my avatar as consequence.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 29, 2015)

They couldn't have chosen a better punishment lol

I'd choose no avy though


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2015)

>mfw I can't trust what people say due to my gullible nature


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2015)

Stunna lied about the bear rape in Revenant btw


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2015)

Seriously though, why choose to use such a small avatar? I don't buy that you did something wrong and got punished as a result. You always seemed like a company man type, not going against the grain and all.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2015)

just to shake things up; I like how it looks for this stock


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2015)

Do you ever think, that you would find a symbolic avatar for yourself? Like something that represents the Stunna brandname, and is recognizable to all? Something long lasting?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2015)

I've found avatars that I could have been satisfied to wear for a long time...but such a thing ultimately is not in my nature.


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2015)

lol You sound like a serial womanizer in a way


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2015)

Me? A womanizer? Perish the thought.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2015)

I remember recently seeing Stunna go through 5 or 6 set changes in a day's time.

Ain't nobody got time fo' that


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2015)

If I go through 5 or 6 sets, it's because I went into my reserves; not because I made them all in one day.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2015)

Some of them I've never seen before, so I just guessed they were new.

I also keep some sets on standby due to the fact after finishing with one I  would ultimately go "nah, i'm not feeling this".


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> If I go through 5 or 6 sets, it's because I went into my reserves; not because I made them all in one day.



Reserve sets?

Are you God damned Avy/Sig Batman with dat preptime!?


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2015)

BTW, Chi-Raq has been released online. Anyone going to check it out? I don't feel any draw to see it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2015)

**


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2015)

I'll check out Chi-Raq.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2015)

ugh,I'm stil triggered by Spike Lee due to Jungle Fever tbh

which is funny since the movie was made 24 years ago


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> ugh,I'm stil triggered by Spike Lee due to Jungle Fever tbh
> 
> which is funny since the movie was made 24 years ago



You're a Pinoy, dude. How did that film trigger you?


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> ugh,I'm stil triggered by Spike Lee due to Jungle Fever tbh
> 
> which is funny since the movie was made 24 years ago


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2015)

Exactly, Grapey. I really need to see Gesy's reasoning for this. Makes no sense.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> -snip-



Yeah that's right!

That movie is bullshit!

The hood fucks with Bernie btw



Detective said:


> You're a Pinoy, dude. How did that film trigger you?



I sympathize with the struggles of all complexions, D.

Like Arabians having trouble with getting on their flights on time or White people having no sense of flow when it comes to anything extra curricular.


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2015)

So it snowed last night. About 3 inches of it.

How I feel:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 29, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> you _just now_ noticed Stunner does this?



lolno, where do I state that?

I only stated how I feel about that _just now_


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 29, 2015)

*Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back* - 8/10 - Great


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 29, 2015)

I decided to watch the End of the Tour since there were some people here that liked it. I did too. It's basically very well done. It's emotional, funny, thought-provoking. It's strongest suits are the absolutely brilliant and realistic dialogue and the acting.

*The End of the Tour*_(2015)_ - 7.5/10


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 29, 2015)

Dammit one black person in a white people party us just awkward as fuck doe


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2015)

*Bridge of Spies*

Pretty much what you'd expect from Spielberg these days: competently made, good movie; not going to leave the biggest impression.


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2015)

Man, I need some good fantasy or science fiction novel recs.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Man, I need some good fantasy or science fiction novel recs.



For your kindle doe? 

Amazon always have a few deals.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 29, 2015)

You've probably read it but, Ender's Game, if it counts.


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> For your kindle doe?
> 
> Amazon always have a few deals.



lol Like I would pay for digital material.

Nah, I have an epub reader app on my phone and also in my firefox browser.



Liverbird said:


> You've probably read it but, Ender's Game, if it counts.



Yeah, I have.

Man it sucks to have basically no new material to read.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Man, I need some good fantasy or science fiction novel recs.



you read the Prince of Nuffin' trilogy? is pretty good.


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> you read the Prince of Nuffin' trilogy? is pretty good.



No, but I shall check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2015)

KidTony said:


> Plus, i already met my young irish quota this year, with Brooklyn, a movie i loved. Still want to watch Black Mass tho, because Depp.


Brooklyn!  That is a movie I definitely need to see.  I am probably going to check out Joy tomorrow though.  And hopefully Carol this weekend.


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2015)

I heard Joy was an absolute clusterfuck of a film.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2015)

So I am living in a new city.  So one of my goals is to do things outside of my comfort zone.  An event I would normally never attend counts.  So on that note, I bought concert tickets to Ellie Goulding.  I don't know the artist very well, but she has at least a couple of good songs, right guys?  Not going to be me in a sea of lesbians, right?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> No, but I shall check it out. Thanks!



i'm a scrub so i did the audio books while traveling...

it's also followed up (concluded) by the Aspect-Emperor trilogy.

def a NSFW story though


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2015)

I have resisted watching the Man in The High Castle because I have wanted to read it forever.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 29, 2015)

*Hateful 8* 70mm
I liked a Tarantino movie that pays heavy homage to the Thing and has a stellar cast, surprise surprise. Jennifer Jason Leigh rules this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2015)

I have heard that about JJL.  Pretty surprising since I haven't seen her in anything in about 10 years.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *Bridge of Spies*
> 
> Pretty much what you'd expect from Spielberg these days: competently made, good movie; not going to leave the biggest impression.



But will definitely be nominated for an Best Picture.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2015)

i doubt it Magnum.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow, was it really that by the numbers?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2015)

Of course it's going to get nominated.

And yeah, Leigh was my favorite in the Hateful Eight.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2015)

I have been watching a lot of modern family lately; since I have to wait till mid-Jan to get my cable set up.  (Very limited channels.)

But damn.  The oldest daughter isn't bad looking.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Hateful Eight.



I just got confirmation that my theater will be getting it on the 9th.

Can't wait .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2015)

Watching a special about 2016 movies.  Not going to watch the female Ghostbusters movie.  Sorry.  Not interested.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2015)

btw, we're gonna be having our own award event like the arcade's this year, so no one get any smart thread ideas before we get a chance to launch


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I just got confirmation that my theater will be getting it on the 9th.
> 
> Can't wait .


It comes out this weekend here.  I will try to check it out.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 29, 2015)

70 mm format?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2015)

It looks like there are two options.  The Hateful Eight and the Hateful Eight: 70mm roadshow.  The 70mm roadshow is almost $20; worth it?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2015)

You get a neat booklet out of it. :3


----------



## Taleran (Dec 30, 2015)

Not if they sold goddamn out of them.

However 70mm IS ALWAYS WORTH IT


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2015)

damn, thas' some bull

and for a sec there, I thought they got rid of my emote


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2015)

I'd punch you all in the face to watch a 70mm copy of 2001: A Space Odyssey.

Fuck you, Paratwat.

Hell, I'd bang Jena with that kinky strap-on from Se7en to get a watch of it.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 30, 2015)

I have seen that in 70 TWICE and it is playing in Toronto for the next 3 weeks straight.


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2015)

omfg, London has The Master AND 2001 playing 70mm right now!

Motherfuck me.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 30, 2015)

Watched a couple today
*
Bridge of Spies*: *8.5/10.* Whoever said it was competently made but didn't leave much of an impression above was absolutely right. There's nothing really to nitpick about this movie (except the cloying, oversaturated spielberg ending). The Acting's good (I particularly liked the guy who played the Russian Spy), Tom Hank is excellent as usual, the movie looks great and sounds great, etc. But you won't remember it by the next day. It's OK. Let's talk about that ending though...Really Spielberg? You really need to Hammer it in that much? Talk about contrived gooeyness. Anyone else had as much of an issue with the ending as i did? (and i don't mean the ending of the movie's main plot, but the epilogue with Spielberg making sure we all got the point that Tom Hanks is really a hero, including that shot of the same lady on the bus who was mad dogging him earlier now looking at him with adoration...ugh).

*Black Mass - 8/10. *Again you guys hit the nail right on the head. This movies kind of works...when Depp is onscreen, and it doesn't when he isn't. Joel Edgerton's character arc didn't work for me at all, and the movie focused almost as much on him as it did on Depp. It Certainly wasn't bad, but it's not going to re-invent the Crime Drama any time soon, or even offer a new interesting take on it. Watch to see Depp actually acting again, its been awhile. 

*Straight outta Compton - 9/10*. Surprise of the night for sure. Expected a by the numbers music biopic, and it kind of was, but it did more than enough to keep me engaged for its absurdly long 2 1/2 hour run time. The performances were a big surprise here, with most of these unknown actors knocking it out of the park. Oshea Jackson as a young Cube? Fucking Killed it. The story, coming from someone not too familiar with the actual history behind it was super interesting too. Good shit, way better than i expected. 

BTW, i love it how i accidentally wrote "out of" and the autocorrect basically told me to fuck off, it's "outta".

I got Hateful 8, MI 5 and The Walk on que for tomorrow. Maybe 99 homes too if i got the time, but doubt i'll be able to watch all four of them.


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2015)

KidTony said:


> Watched a couple today
> *
> Bridge of Spies*: *8.5/10.* Whoever said it was competently made but didn't leave much of an impression above was absolutely right. There's nothing really to nitpick about this movie (except the cloying, oversaturated spielberg ending). The Acting's good (I particularly liked the guy who played the Russian Spy), Tom Hank is excellent as usual, the movie looks great and sounds great, etc. But you won't remember it by the next day. It's OK. Let's talk about that ending though...Really Spielberg? You really need to Hammer it in that much? Talk about contrived gooeyness. Anyone else had as much of an issue with the ending as i did? (and i don't mean the ending of the movie's main plot, but the epilogue with Spielberg making sure we all got the point that Tom Hanks is really a hero, including that shot of the same lady on the bus who was mad dogging him earlier now looking at him with adoration...ugh).
> 
> ...




Try not to listen to anyone's specific points on any film before viewing it. Your brain will work to find reasons to agree with the person's view via _confirmation bias_.

And what could have been a 9/10 film, suddenly drops to 8/10.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 30, 2015)

Or you just throw out numbers entirely and trust what you like and what you saw


----------



## KidTony (Dec 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> Try not to listen to anyone's specific points on any film before viewing it. Your brain will work to find reasons to agree with the person's view via _confirmation bias_.
> 
> And what could have been a 9/10 film, suddenly drops to 8/10.



Well, i can't just unread comments. So you're basically telling me to stop reading this thread until i watch all the movies i need to watch this year...which are a lot lol

But i get what you're saying, and i feel like out of all the numbers i've given there's a .5 margin of error. Like i don't think, even taking time to reflect that any of those numbers would change more than half a point either way.

I also don't watch anything that isn't highly reviewed to begin with. I have 100 gigs worth of movies to watch this awards season, and all of those are well reviewed movies. So I'm already coming in with an expectation that whatever i watch is probably going to be at least a 7. Maybe not the best way to go about it, but if you have no filter then there's just no time to watch everything unless this is your actual job or something.


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2015)

*The Big Short 

*Best I've seen all year. But I may be biased.See signature for details.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 30, 2015)

dman, the rip just came out. Drop everything to see that shit!


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2015)

Re-cycle (2006): B

Visually stunning, sort of like the J-horror (yeah, I know it's not Japanese, but the entire subgenre is named after it) equivalent of "Pan's Labyrinth".


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2015)

*The Leftovers (season 1)*

It's a great drama that keeps me interested with it's veil of mystery, but I don't quite get the hype.

C+

*The Revenant*

An amazing cinematic experience, possibly the best film in 2015.  Makes me wanna go camping in the woods somewhere armed with nothing but my wits and a hunting knife,

*A-*
*
Straight Outta Compton*

An entertaining enough biopic about 5 individuals who used music as a way to afford better opportunities for themselves. On their journey social injustices and the struggles wealth can have on an individual from a mental standpoint played key roles in their growth as artist. 

Although I enjoyed the the film, I feel like some aspects such as the flaws Ice Cube and Dr. Dre were gutted out of it in order to keep their images in tact (surprise surprise they produced the thing). Also. The film unfortunately waned in the second half, but not so bad that I had to grown at the length.
*
B-*


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 30, 2015)

I hated True Detective's second season. Felt too much like GitS: Innocence with how up its own ass it was.


----------



## Detective (Dec 30, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I hated True Detective's second season. Felt too much like GitS: Innocence with how up its own ass it was.



Season 2 was trash. I wonder if it's because Pizzaman had like multiple years to finely tune the masterpiece that was Season 1, but basically a year or so to put out Season 2.

The TV execs behind the show's production said they want to keep working with him, but basically are now forcing him to either hand over creative writing abilities to multiple writers, or just do one more season, and then possibly leave.


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2015)

wasn't it directed by the fast and furious dude?

eh it wasn't terrible but it was  disappointing


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2015)

gesy fuck you btw

you suck donkey dicks

WE CAN'T BE FRIENDS NO MO


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 30, 2015)

Breathe Warudo breathe

Use your words breh


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 30, 2015)

> True Detective S2 - 7/10.
> 
> I'm probably being kind here, but god this season was such a ginormous disappointment. Its probably worth checking out for Colin Farrell and Rachel Mcadams performance, but this series failed on so many levels, and specially coming from the amazing S1, its the most disappointed followup season of any TV show i've ever seen. A nonsensical story, a horribly miscast Vince Vaughn, and of course, no cary fukunaga to tie everything together. Mediocre detective show if you haven't seen season one, colossal disappointment if you have.



there's some strong rating/comment dissonance here fam


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2015)

The World said:


> gesy fuck you btw
> 
> you suck donkey dicks
> 
> WE CAN'T BE FRIENDS NO MO



You're breaking my heart warudo

If it's any consolation, S2 shows promise .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 30, 2015)

Gesy going easy


----------



## KidTony (Dec 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> there's some strong rating/comment dissonance here fam



7 is my go to score for stuff i didn't like but still recognized as at least competently made. Ie: TDS2 had good performances from its leads that should be noted, and Mcadams and Ferrell chemistry worked for me to somewhat salvage an otherwise unsalvageable season. There's also the fact that i'm judging it against S1, which is not necessarily fair since these two seasons are entirely separate anthologies that for all intents and purposes could be entirely different shows. Had i never watched season one, the disappointment i felt over season 2 wouldn't exist and i would regard S2 as a mediocre detective show with (mostly) good performances. So if my comments sound more harsh than the actual number i gave it is because i'm conscious of the fact i'm holding it against a very high standard and not judging it in a vacuum, and most of my faults with the show are directly based on the fact that it didn't live up to its predecessor. You can watch S2 and still get some modicum of entertainment out of it, specially if you aren't coming from the S1 Hype Train.

I also said that i was probably being kind there (with the score), but again, i feel the performances deserve credit. Farrell and McAdams got dealt a shitty hand here with bad scripts, and a trainwreck story, and still turned out engaging performances worth checking out.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 30, 2015)

I liked True Detective Season 2.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 30, 2015)

Yikes, Shameless US is doing the same thing its original UK version did near its end: rinse and repeat. The only saving grace of the latest season of the US version is Mickey.


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> You're breaking my heart warudo
> 
> If it's any consolation, S2 shows promise .



i'mma throw sand in ur vagina

cuz it's coarse and it gets everywhere


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2015)

I saw The Revenant a few days ago and it was fucking slamming

There's no denying it, Lubezki is the GOAT cinemotagrapher, call the fight.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 30, 2015)

*Inside Man*

this is one of those genre movies that's elevated by having a director who's above the material. that might be unfair - i can see why spike lee would want to do something with this screenplay, because it's about using radical action to uproot and destroy entrenched corruption, and there's an unusual amount of highlighted racism in the movie considering it's about a bank robbery and a hostage situation. but it's a little bit forgettable. 

i'd recommend it as an above-average genre movie, definitely, it has great actors in it - denzel, jodie foster, christopher plummer, clive owen. foster's smarmy, cocksure performance was grating at the beginning because it didn't fit with her supposed professionalism or the severity of the situation, it began to make sense at the end. the direction has some touches that make it a lot more gripping than it might warrant: a few tracking shots, some cool use of light, a shot that wheels around denzel and owen as they talk. 

there are still some groan-inducing cliches, specifically one where an unrelated comment has a double meaning which gives denzel a eureka moment. but it mostly doesn't feel particularly by-the-numbers despite the premise, because there's a mystery at the centre of it in the form of what the mastermind's plan is, and the mystery is doled out well enough to maintain our investment. it's not a hugely clever or unusual mystery, but it's...passable. what i found most interesting and wished there was more of was the psychological fencing between owen and denzel

in terms of the thematics, though, i thought there was a sense of slick self-satisfaction about the ending which was both unearned and kind of disquieting, given the issues that it was raising in the background. i think a more somber, less upbeat ending might have been more appropriate. this movie isn't close to being as heavy or as interesting as do the right thing, but it does talk about police racism, and it's also about people who think they're above the law because they're rich and powerful and who think they can bend it to suit themselves, and given that some of them don't get their just desserts at the end (not that it wouldn't be fantasist and unrealistic if they all did), the ending seems too smug and pleased with itself.

still, i enjoyed the movie, and it's certainly a good way to pass two hours.


----------



## Detective (Dec 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> *Inside Man*
> 
> this is one of those genre movies that's elevated by having a director who's above the material. that might be unfair - i can see why spike lee would want to do something with this screenplay, because it's about using radical action to uproot and destroy entrenched corruption, and there's an unusual amount of highlighted racism in the movie considering it's about a bank robbery and a hostage situation. but it's a little bit forgettable.
> 
> ...



Dat OST and unique use of Rahman music in the intro, doe.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 30, 2015)

Detective said:


> Dat OST and unique use of Rahman music in the intro, doe.



when i heard that song i was like 

and i paused the movie and googled "inside man beginning song" to check that i hadn't somehow gotten the wrong movie

it was an extremely weird choice, but it's a cool song, so yeah


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2015)

I watched The Big Short. 

Dat Margot Robbie cameo.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2015)

*Creed*

If there's one thing this film excel in-- it's authenticity. It shows a lot of respect to philly culture. From the Local's speech patterns/attitudes to the streets that I was able to recognize in the film. Mix that with amazingly shot boxing matches and an amazing performance from both Michael B. Jordan (not surprising) and Slyvester Stallone (more surprising) and you'll have the best boxing movie I've seen in a long time.

*B+*

*Casino Royale *

A stylistic and modern take on the James Bond character. Ditching  campy elements for character development, this starts off early into James's double-O career. Daniel Craig will surely be a hard act to follow for skillfully adding complicated layers to the character.From leaving some girl hung up to dry one moment to gleefully smirking as he blows a man to pieces to falling in love all in one film.

The movie loses it's steam in the end but i'd still consider it an installment that's much appreciated. 

*A-*

*Quantum of Solace*

Yay! I finally fully understand what goes on in this film! Unfortunately, It's embarrassingly simple. Maybe watching both films back to back so that you remember all the details is key? In any case this was a step down from the previous installment in pretty much every way .

*C+*


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2015)

Joy:  B.

I enjoyed it.  A quirky unique little film.

And I totally understand why Russell decided to make it.  Joy's story is extremely compelling.  She went through a ton of roadblocks to build her business.

Joy really reminds me of the Fighter and Silver Linings Playbook.  Russell seems to like unhealthy family dynamics.  Joy's mom is the main reason I wonder if this story was mostly fiction.  She doesn't seem like a real person, and her tick is so over the top.

Why did Bradley Cooper take this job?  His role was so minimal.  This is a showcase for Lawrence.  And she totally delivered.  One of her best performances ever.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2015)

Margot Robbie.  That movie she made with Tina Fey looks good.

[YOUTUBE]dxAcIWDi8ps[/YOUTUBE]





Stunna said:


> I watched The Big Short.


It was good, right Stunna?


----------



## Detective (Dec 31, 2015)

Bradley Cooper seems like he is stalking JLaw in her films now.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes, Rukia, it was.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2015)

you should increase the frame delay on that gif avatar, stunna

it's too fast


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2015)

changed the delay from 0.04 to 0.05

how bout now


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> changed the delay from 0.04 to 0.05
> 
> how bout now


yeah, now it looks about right


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2015)

I can't believe that Clark Kent went to Gotham to do a story on the Batman.  And he had no idea who Bruce Wayne is.

Terrible trailer.  Terrible movie.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2015)

It's going down for real.


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm very tempted to watch The Big Short again, but the audio quality is piss poor. 

Will maybe watch in theater.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2015)

Spy: B/B+

One of the only Melissa McCarthy movies I've like. Scratch that, the only one! Just a well written and produced comedy that utilizes its cast very effectively.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2015)

yeah

spy is a pretty good movie


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2015)

[youtube]SI2j1FHCjtM[/youtube]

New Malick screener is out. Watching tomorrow for sure.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 31, 2015)

I find Terrence Malick insufferable. Ever since ToL he thinks the more convoluted he makes shit, the better it is for some reason.

*Mi5: Rogue Nation - 8/10.* So i think i already watched this movie this year and i liked it better when it was called specter. Yeah, i know that this came out first, but i watched specter first and happened to like that (slightly) better. Did the producers and writers get together and thought it be funny to make the exact same fucking movie? Which one you like better will depend on which set pieces you enjoyed more. I liked Specter's a little bit more. Still, both are a fun time to pass a couple hours. The Hunt girl though, she was pretty great. Glad she'll be back.

Was only able to watch 2 yesterday, i'll try to make it up with 4 today. =)


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2015)

His stuff is p straight forward it's just really polarizing


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2015)

I also loathe the works of Terrence Malick, primarily because I deplore gratuitous Oscar Bait. We get it, dude, you're artsy. Now I dare you to make a slasher. Or even better....

Terrence Malick's "Carnosaur 4"...only way I'd pay for one of his works. 

[YOUTUBE] 

 [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2015)

yea well no one cares what you think


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMpFmHSgC4Q[/YOUTUBE]

rukia explain this

i'm pretty sure you're the reason she has become a sexual deviant

i bet you employed your vast machiavellian wealth to create this


----------



## Slice (Dec 31, 2015)

Even if it's a bit early: A happy new year to all of you.
Hope you all have a good time!


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2015)

happy honey boo boo to u 2


----------



## Detective (Dec 31, 2015)

Slice said:


> Even if it's a bit early: A happy new year to all of you.
> Hope you all have a good time!



Same to you, mein bruder.

And a Happy New Year to all the KT family.

All the best in 2016 and beyond, everyone


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2015)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMpFmHSgC4Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> rukia explain this
> 
> ...



i can explain it

she listened to kendrick's "i" and thought "maybe i should make a shitty pop song inspired by it"


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2015)

KidTony said:


> I find Terrence Malick insufferable. Ever since ToL he thinks the more convoluted he makes shit, the better it is for some reason.
> 
> *Mi5: Rogue Nation - 8/10.* So i think i already watched this movie this year and i liked it better when it was called specter. Yeah, i know that this came out first, but i watched specter first and happened to like that (slightly) better. Did the producers and writers get together and thought it be funny to make *the exact same fucking movie*? Which one you like better will depend on which set pieces you enjoyed more. I liked Specter's a little bit more. Still, both are a fun time to pass a couple hours. The Hunt girl though, she was pretty great. Glad she'll be back.
> 
> Was only able to watch 2 yesterday, i'll try to make it up with 4 today. =)



but...it's not...?


----------



## Detective (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year Luc!


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2015)

happy new year to all of you :byakuya


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> but...it's not...?


I take it he's talking about how they both have a b-plot about how the protagonist's spy agency is outdated and needs to be shut down


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2015)

I like that Hailee Steinfeld song.  I know she made a lot of appearances during the Taylor Swift 1989 Tour.  Did she ever open though?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I take it he's talking about how they both have a b-plot about how the protagonist's spy agency is outdated and needs to be shut down


maybe

but a similar b-plot doesn't warrant calling them "the exact same movie"


----------



## KidTony (Dec 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I take it he's talking about how they both have a b-plot about how the protagonist's spy agency is outdated and needs to be shut down



And there's a secret villain organization that nobody knows exist pulling all the strings.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2015)

KidTony said:


> And there's a secret villain organization that nobody knows exist pulling all the strings.



seriously, dude?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 31, 2015)

Might do a movie night with some friends in a few weeks.

But I wonder what a perfect movie choice for 18-30's?


----------



## Detective (Dec 31, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Might do a movie night with some friends in a few weeks.
> 
> But I wonder what a perfect movie choice for 18-30's?



Do a Spy movie night

Kingsman
Man from UNCLE
Rogue Nation


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2015)

Big movie day tomorrow.  Carol and Hateful Eight.  With fancy dinners and drinks before and in between.




Speedy Jag. said:


> Might do a movie night with some friends in a few weeks.
> 
> But I wonder what a perfect movie choice for 18-30's?


Edge of Tomorrow.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2015)

Fuck those choices

Watch The Story of Riki-Oh


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 31, 2015)

Detective and Rukia happy new year my movie brethren 

We'll do a vote I think, will put them your ideas cheers brehs

Edit: happy new year para


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2015)

Fuck you Para.  You are recommending something you would like.  Something you know is divisive.

Choosing a movie for a collection of people doesn't work that way.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 31, 2015)

*The Hateful Eight - 8.5/10.*

 A tarantino movie through and through. How much you enjoy this one will depend on your tolerance level for tarantinoness. I certainly liked this, but not as much as the last couple Tarantino outings like Django and IB. Performances were good, and the writing was sharp and witty like all Tarantino flicks. Just don't expect a western like i did coming in, this entire movie takes place inside a tavern during a blizzard, which is actually quite the large credit to how good this movie turned out when you think about it, they're talking for at least 2 hours inside a tavern without doing much anything else, yet it's still engaging. Running time was ridiculous tho, cutting it close to 3 hours.
*
The Walk - 8/10. *

So you thought Depp's makeup was distracting in Black Mass? Well, wait till you hear JGL's accent in this one. All i can say is, it is le shit. This movie does a lot stuff wrong, but i feel it nails the important stuff, the actual walk sequence, which is thrilling and worth watching an otherwise "ok" flick for.

*99 Homes -8/10.*

 This movie kind of reminds me of The Big Short in how it can piss you the fuck off. Performances were really good, with Michael Shannon being solid as the asshole type, and Andrew Garfield being as good as he's been since the social network. Watch for a solid flick about a very real and relevant subject tackled in a mostly* realistic manner.

*felt the ending was kind of a copout/unrealistic.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2015)

Riki Oh is hands down the most successful movie my friends and i ever had for movie night, by the end we were exhausted from laughing


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 31, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Riki Oh is hands down the most successful movie my friends and i ever had for movie night, by the end we were exhausted from laughing



We don't have hipsters in our group mate


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2015)

I mean if a cheesy Chinese action film is hipster to you then iono what to tell you

Watch FF 7 then


----------



## KidTony (Dec 31, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> seriously, dude?



Ok, so which one of them am I talking about here: 

-Spyflick with ludicrous, save the world story
-Full of action set pieces
-Has larger-than-life kickass lead with helpful kickass female lead
-Said lead goes 'rogue' from his agency in order to deal with the villain threat
-Said villain leads a secretive organization with world-wide reach and are always a step of ahead of everyone else


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2015)

KidTony said:


> Ok, so which one of them am I talking about here:
> 
> -Spyflick with ludicrous, save the world story
> -Full of action set pieces
> ...



you just named a bunch of incredibly common spy movie tropes after first naming a genre (spyflick), a common premise (save the world), and a feature of the type of movie it is (action set pieces)

this is some specious shit


----------



## KidTony (Dec 31, 2015)

Do all of those ALSO have plot elements that deal with the main dude going rogue/his agency being usurped by another and a secretive, sinisterly named villain organization? Could i have done that with say, Casino Royale or MI4? Not really. There are some really similar story beats going on here that go beyond just being a genre flick.

Also, if the point is that these two movies are really similar, how do you saying these things i mentioned are "common spy movie tropes" somehow invalidate my point?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2015)

"going rogue" is like the no 1 thing m8 

oh well


----------



## KidTony (Dec 31, 2015)

Not all spy flicks are THIS similar. I wouldn't make this comparison of Skyfall and MI:5, or Specter and Mi4. This is how i felt watching these films practically back to back, they kind of blend in with each other for me.

And it's not just going rogue, it's the whole agency being replaced/usurped by the bigger agency.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2015)

the rogue nation in mi5 isn't trying to replace IMF in the way that spectre is trying to take over intelligence-gathering duties from MI6

they're trying to destabilise the global equilibrium. they don't want to take control, they want to blow it up


----------



## KidTony (Dec 31, 2015)

No, the Cia wants to take over the IMF, and in Specter, that C guy and whoever he works for is taking over and scrapping the 00 program. That in the end it turns he's a bad guy is different, but the movies don't have to be word-for-word identical to still have super similar story beats, which they do.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2015)

KidTony said:


> No, the Cia wants to take over the IMF, and in Specter, that C guy and whoever he works for is taking over and scrapping the 00 program. That in the end it turns he's a bad guy is different, but the movies don't have to be word-for-word identically to be pretty damn similar.


yeah, and the cia ain't got nothing to do with the syndicate

you said they're the exact same :byakuya


----------



## KidTony (Dec 31, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yeah, and the cia ain't got nothing to do with the syndicate
> 
> you said they're the exact same :byakuya



I think you are Confused. Specter and the syndicate are similar, as in they are both named sinister villain orgs. The plot points of both the IMF and and Bond's agency being perceived as irrelevant/a relic of the past and thereby forcing the hero to work outside of them to take down the bad guy are similar story elements. They don't have to EXACTLY the same to be similar.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2015)

Kidtony mad as fuck a spy film had spy tropes


----------



## Detective (Dec 31, 2015)

Hopefully this particular topic of convo can end before the year is over


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 31, 2015)

*KNOCK KNOCK* - _"IT WAS FREE PIZZA!"_/10


----------



## Taleran (Jan 1, 2016)

Welcoming you away from 2015

[youtube]sJHTZLTLPho[/youtube]


----------



## KidTony (Jan 1, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Kidtony mad as fuck a spy film had spy tropes



i actually liked both movies well enough. Doesn't stop them having essentially the same plot.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2016)

Knock Knock was effective on me.  I'm never answering my door for a stranger at night!


----------



## Grape (Jan 1, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Kidtony mad as fuck a spy film had spy tropes




Saddest shit I've seen since that one ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) got mad at Sherlock Holmes for being too Sherlock Holmes.



Whatever happened to that guy?


----------



## Grape (Jan 1, 2016)

Knight of Cups is getting panned. I'm erring on the side of caution, but the trailer is so beautiful, I'm scared of a letdown.

Head first I go, first film of 2016: Knight of Cups.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Knock Knock was effective on me.  I'm never answering my door for a stranger at night!



_"YOU BOTH SUCKED MY COCK!... YOU SUCKED MY COCK!"_

Reeves was awesome in that role.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Liverbird (Jan 1, 2016)

TetraVaal said:


> _"YOU BOTH SUCKED MY COCK!... YOU SUCKED MY COCK!"_
> 
> Reeves was awesome in that role.



Wait.. he actually says that?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2016)

presumably because they both suck his cock


----------



## The World (Jan 1, 2016)

i saw a 5 minute trailer for it

it's like keanu was half asleep when doing that role

his acting was glaringly bad

like sun glaringly

and the girls were even worse


----------



## The World (Jan 1, 2016)

i'm pretty sure he only did it so 2 college girls could suck his dick and get paid


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 1, 2016)

If that's true, that should be the line of the year


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Knock Knock was effective on me.  I'm never answering my door for a stranger at night!



Would you answer it for me? 

Rukia: Hello?
MartialHorror: Hey Rukia, let's have a threesome with the Grapist! *slurps*
Rukia: NOOOOOOO!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> Wait.. he actually says that?



Classic Eli Roth


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2016)

I watched two movies today.  Both were well made and well acted.  But I just didn't enjoy them that much.

Carol:  B-

The Hateful Eight:  B.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2016)

Just watched the Ted movies. They weren't as bad as I'd expected. I dare say I even like the second one.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Hateful Eight_ 



I was fooled by the advertisements.  I thought Kurt Russell was the main character.  But he went down like a punk with almost an hour left in the film!




You agree?  Right, Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2016)

I do, actually. I was totally shocked when that character died.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 1, 2016)

*Sicario*

One of my most anticipated films of the year with a top 5 actor and actress from my lists. If I am being honest with myself I found it a bit underwhelming. All the main players were great and you could really feel the tension in a lot of the scenes. All very well done in those respects. On the flip side however, I just didn't find the overall movie to be all that enjoyable. I would call it more solid than great. By the way, Del Toro definitely looked like a latin Brad Pitt in this. Not sure if that is a common comparison or anything but the wife and I both saw it.

3.5/5


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2016)

I liked Sicario.  But Cyphon is totally correct here.  The director, the actors, the cinematographer elevated the material.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I do, actually. I was totally shocked when that character died.


At least he wasn't alone.  Plenty of others went down like chumps as well.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 1, 2016)

Sicario was great just for the _"Welcome to Juarez"_ sequence alone.

Also, that score was extremely creative and unconventional. Loved that movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2016)

Tetra's right.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2016)

I drove through El Paso once before.  I'm in no hurry to do it again any time soon.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 1, 2016)

Sicario is probably top 5 for me this year. Anyway,
*
Chi-raq - 6.5/10.
*
 Man, this was a way different experience that i was expecting. In case you aren't clued in, this is supposed to be parody of a greek comedy/tragedy, but set in modern day chicago. When i say parody of a greek comedy, i mean right down to the fact that they talk in rhymes...for the entire movie. The plot has to do with how incredibly violent chicago is, and how there are these two gangs that constantly going up against each other and how their women decided to curb the violence by denying them sex. It kind of works, and for awhile i was into this movie, but then the whole thing just became too much. A little bit over halfway i was bored out of my mind, and by the end i couldn't wait for it to be done. Performances where fine tho, specially Dawn from Mad Men who also looked FINE as hell in this. Damn, that bitch got it.
*
Steve Jobs - 9.5/10*

I feel like this film figured out the biopic. By focusing on telling the story of Jobs through the lens of three of his product launches, it avoids the pitfalls of other biographical films like the standard and cliche rise-and-fall pattern that they all fall into.  Because you are always seeing cross sections of a specific day in the life of Jobs, you are always in the moment thought the entire film, and the movie focuses more on character than telling you shit you already know about steve jobs. Performances where phenomenal too.  Fassbender? Amazing. Winslet? Phenomenal. Jeff Daniels? Great. Also, Seth Rogen joins Jason Segel this year as someone from the Apatow crowd you have to take serious as an actor. He was a fantastic Wozniak. I loved this movie, and was sad to see it flopped. Pretty sure it's going to get some massive awards attention though. I feel nominations for Fassbender and Winslet are a given, and the movie is probably getting a best pic nom.

*Creed - 8/10.*

The continuation of the Rocky Balboa story, with Rocky, now old as fuck taking the young, unproven son of Apollo Creed as apprentice. It doesn't do anything to surprise you, and follows pretty much every single beat of every single underdog sports movie you've ever seen before. However, despite being pretty standard sports movie material, it does a well enough job with it to keep you engage. I expect you'll give it extra points if you're a fan of the franchise. Me, never having been a big Rocky fan, found it decent enough, if not as good as the hype.


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2016)

Stunna snitched on Tetra

Let us never forget


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2016)

The Forest comes out next week.  Early January release means that it is awful.  Starring Natalie Dormer though; I may as well check it out.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2016)

Dormer. All in.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> At least he wasn't alone.  Plenty of others went down like chumps as well.




*Spoiler*: __ 



You mean everyone?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2016)

Momentum: C

Action-thriller starring Olga Kurylenko, James Purefoy and Morgan Freeman (cameo). Mostly harmless, although I hate it when absurdly dumb writing drives the plot. Example, the main bad guy calls the home of the people he needs to find and a kid answers, who gives him his full name and address...oi...Apparently Mommy never taught him not to talk to strangers. There are a lot of cliches too and while Kurylenko is super hot, she's not a good enough actress to carry the film. There dialogue and acting in general is a bit forced. They also seem to be building up to a sequel that will never happen. 

On the plus side, Purefoy is a blast as a villain. The pacing is also lightning fast. It seemed like every scene was designed to be suspense driven or action oriented. I did laugh at all the rip-offs though, like when the heroine is hanging above a villain like "Spider-Man", even down to him turning away as a blood drop lands on the floor.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You mean everyone?



*Spoiler*: __ 



No.  The two survivors might have been maimed.  But they kept their dignity and handled a bad situation really well.  If they survive; they will probably be pretty wealthy.  Lots of dead wanted men in their midst.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



>if they survive...

They're bleeding to death in the middle of nowhere! they didn't look like they had a lot of time left when the credits rolled 

But yes, accepting your fate and going with it is always a cool move in movies


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 1, 2016)

Detective said:


> Stunna *snitched* on Tetra
> 
> Let us never forget


i hear he also knifes people in the back

>Stunnercide


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2016)

I think the intermission was a hit with the crowd.  Lots of people got up and used the restrooms.  People went and grabbed concessions.

I enjoyed the musical overture myself.  No commercials, no theater warnings, no trailers.  A musical overture and then the film started.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

classic


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2016)

I was wondering how long you were going to keep the set.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think the intermission was a hit with the crowd.  Lots of people got up and used the restrooms.  People went and grabbed concessions.
> 
> I enjoyed the musical overture myself.  No commercials, no theater warnings, no trailers.  A musical overture and then the film started.


I expected someone to tell us when the intermission ended


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2016)

How long was it?  About 10 minutes?  If you have been to the opera or a broadway play; you would be used to it.  That's how these intermissions always are.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

I've been to shows with intermissions before, yes.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 2, 2016)

*The Lovely Bones:* 6.5/10 - Okay

Haven't watched this in forever. There's potential for something great but it's squandered by CGI afterlife and an overall tonal clash. I don't think Peter Jackson was the right director for the material at all. On the bright side, Tucci proves here that he is one of the best character actors out there in one of his most unsettling roles that he plays perfectly. Young Ronan is also really good at her role. Other then that, not much that I can say for the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't know about you guys, but 2015 was a rather lackluster year in film for me. Only 7 movies have made it into my 'favorite of 2015' list and I'm debating whether or not I'm being overly generous with one. 



Bluebeard said:


> *The Lovely Bones:* 6.5/10 - Okay
> 
> Haven't watched this in forever. There's potential for something great but it's squandered by CGI afterlife and an overall tonal clash. I don't think Peter Jackson was the right director for the material at all. On the bright side, Tucci proves here that he is one of the best character actors out there in one of his most unsettling roles that he plays perfectly. Young Ronan is also really good at her role. Other then that, not much that I can say for the movie.



I agree that Jackson was the wrong director for this movie, but I still think you were being generous. I thought this movie was a complete mess.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2016)

I feel the same, Martial


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 2, 2016)

2015 really was a subpar year--and that's putting it lightly.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 2, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Dormer. All in.



If she was getting naked, I'd say the same. TBH, her in the nude was the only thing I don't regret out of those 4-6 eps I watched of the Tudors .


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2016)

Rukia, I'd watch that, but I just finished The Jinx last night 

Can't take anymore criminal injustice for a bit 

How do you people deal with it, Stunna?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2016)

What is everyones top 5 this year? Keeping in mind I haven't seen a few and any of the new theatre releases:

1. Kingsman: The Secret Service
2. Fantastic Four
3. Mad Max: Fury Road

That is it and that is depressing. I don't think I rated anything else over a 3.5 and I don't like to put anything under a 4 on my list. 

Still have to see Creed, Star Wars, The Martian, Spectre etc....But damn, what a crap year.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 2, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> What is everyones top 5 this year? Keeping in mind I haven't seen a few and any of the new theatre releases:
> 
> 1. Kingsman: The Secret Service
> *2. Fantastic Four*
> ...



You're fucking with me right?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 2, 2016)

Cyphon loves F4 so no joke brehs


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2016)

if only there were 2 mods in this section that would ban the awful posters with basic taste

if only


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 2, 2016)

No-one hates Star Wars right?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 2, 2016)

My top 5 movies this year:

-The Martian


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

tfw that means Warudo would be gone too


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 2, 2016)

Tfw when Stunna takes comedy shitposts seriously


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

tfw Speedy doesn't realize that if I'd taken the post seriously I wouldn't be using the mikebatman emote


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2016)

KidTony said:


> You're fucking with me right?



Nope. I thought it was enjoyable movie. Nothing great but this was an extremely weak year. I think I gave it a 4/5.



Speedy Jag. said:


> No-one hates Star Wars right?



Might go see it today and will let you know 

Honestly though I think I will like it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 2, 2016)

is anyone who knows him remotely surprised that cyphon liked fant4stic


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> is anyone who knows him remotely surprised that cyphon liked fant4stic



I don't think anyone here can even come close to guess which movies I will like and won't like.

Even knowing I like F4 can you explain why you would think I would like it before I did?

I didn't like the other 2 F4's. There are a lot of comic book movies I don't like. So what would merit a guess that I would like it?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2016)

Best Movies I Watched This Year:

Mad Max Fury Road
Spotlight
The Big Short
Ex Machina
Sicario
The Martian
Mission Impossible Rogue Nation

Worst movie of the year:

Jupiter Ascending


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

Worst movie of the year was Home.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2016)

Didn't see it.

I'm disappointed that I haven't seen the Room yet.  That is one I definitely need to check out.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2016)

The World said:


> if only there were 2 mods in this section that would ban the awful posters with basic taste
> 
> if only



This thread would be relegated to like five people at most if we did that.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2016)

Good point Para.  People need to step their games up around here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2016)

*3:10 to Yuma*

An enjoyable enough Western that played with the theme of savagery and moral ambiguity, Crowe and Bale gives a superb performance, and the film was overall well paced.

*B+*

*The Final Girls*

it's surprising to see a horror movie mixed with heart and creativity but here it is. Though obviously low on budget I can say this was surprisingly thoughtfully written.
*
B-*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2016)

2017 Vacation planning has commenced.  Holland America cruise to New Zealand and Austalia is on the table.  Fuck yeah!


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2016)

*Pixels*

This is a very stupid movie but I do want to give a nod to a couple of things instead of just doing a bunch of bashing.

1. The video game scenes are actually pretty cool and well done. I thought the movie did a good job of having the games interact with the real world and what not. Well done on that front IMO.

2. For all of his flaws Adam Sandler has great taste in women. Ashley Benson looked sexy as fuck as Lady Lisa.

Back to the bashing, it was all pretty bad. Rarely funny, didn't make a lot of sense and the plot was extremely lazy. It becomes a bit surprising just how many people Sandler gets to take parts in his movies. 

2/5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2016)

*Ant-Man*

My new favorite MCU movie. Comedy, action, and drama are all featured will healthy doses. I liked Scott Lang's back story. It's the most relatable of any MCU hero so far. He's currently my favorite along with Star-Lord. Action scenes were clever, easy to follow, and entertaining. Unlike Age of Ultron, I'll be giving this a second and third watch. 

*4/5*


----------



## Karasu (Jan 2, 2016)

Sicario - shiiiiiit/10

Really wished I saw this at the theater (local venue has some amazing sound). But it was pretty damn intense. 

And Emily Blunt is sexy even when she's a little rough and around the edges.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

Blunt was p sexy in Sicario, yeah


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2016)

I think she is more beautiful than sexy.


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2016)

*Spotlight - 7/10

*I found it to be underwhelminggiven the scope of it's source material. 

Still need to finish Knight of Cups. I watched about a half hour of it, and it seems to be the antithesis of Birdman and a few other major films from recent years. It's very dream-like in quality. I want the entire film in audio form, so I can listen to it while I fall asleep at night.

I can tell that it will probably be a hot-topic as his films usually are.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2016)

Chris was right!


*Spoiler*: __ 



He knew Joe Gage poisoned the coffee!


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 2, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Chris was right!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yes he was,  I just saw it, (Hateful 8) and I give it a 4/5. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



when no one investigated about the other coach driver, I figured they were all in on it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2016)

Bob's still the best character in TH8.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2016)

He was ridiculous!


*Spoiler*: __ 



And he died like a bitch!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2016)

I would say that the Confederate and the Cow Puncher were the least interesting.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

Jackson, Russell, and Leigh were my favorites. Goggins comes in fourth.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2016)

Hateful 8: A-

I personally loved it. The pacing was slow, but I was always interested in the characters and interactions (excellent acting and dialogue). I loved the foreboding, eccentric music and the distinct and cold visual style. I was often taken aback by the twists, even though I feel like I should've seen it coming in retrospect. A lot of people criticized the last 45 minutes to an hour for being a lot more grandiose than the subtle, slow burn 2 hours, but I thought it fit nicely. 

I did think the flashback chapter was too long, considering you know how it's going to end and the buildup seemed a bit unnecessary. I also thought the use of slow motion was a bit awkward in spots, especially when characters line delivery would be slowed down. Nevertheless, I thought it was still a really cool Tarantino flick.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2016)

Poor O.B.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He wasn't even involved and he got the worst death.  That was some strong fast-acting poison.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

O.B. was the homie. They sent him out in the cold like that, too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2016)

The door gag was pretty funny.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 2, 2016)

Only got to watch 2 today:

*It Follows - 8/10
*
Probably a victim of its hype, in that i wasn't scared nearly enough as i expected from everyone telling me this was terrifying. Still, for a low budget genre flick, i enjoyed it. Not sure i understand the horror genre well enough to get why this is supposed to be a modern horror masterpiece though. To be honest, i don't really like horror movies, they usually blow and i liked them even less when they're good (since then they would be scary, and i don't want anything to do with that shit thank you very much), but the theme here was interesting, and the characters weren't throwaway cliches. Also, Killer soundtrack!

*The Danish Girl - 8/10*

Easily the oscar-baitiest movie of the year. Pretentious and self-aware, and plays it super safe all the way. Still, that doesn't mean is a bad movie. It looks great, sounds great, and the performances are stellar. Redmayne could very well win back-to-back oscars, and atm I'm having a hard time arguing against it. This is weak field for Best Actor, and unless i'm missing something obvious, i had Fassbender (Steve Jobs) and Dicaprio (Revenant) as the only ones really in it, and if Redmayne where to win it over either of this i wouldn't really complain. Alicia Vikander was just as good if not better too, and should definitely be nominated for either this or Ex-Machina, if not both. See it for the performances, they're good enough to carry an otherwise flawed film.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2016)

I was one of the first to spot Vikander's talent.  That's another one in the win column for me.


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The door gag was pretty funny.




TWO BOARDS!!!


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2016)

If Redmayne wins back-to-back Oscars I will shit myself.

Fuck that guy. He shouldn't have even come close to winning the first.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

To be fair, his performance in The Theory of Everything was good. He deserved his nom, at least.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2016)

Is he a good actor?  All I have seen him in was Jupiter Ascending.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 2, 2016)

Still haven't seen TOE. One of the few movies from last year i haven't been interested in since i hear is oscar-bait to the max. You should be able to make a distinction between a performance and the rest of the movie though. I mean, Danish Girl as a movie itself is nothing exceptional, but Redmayne is amazing in it nonetheless. Best Actor is about individual performance.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2016)

*2016*

*Guaranteed Hits *
Suicide squad
Civil war
Doctor Strange
Ratchet and clank
Rogue one
Deadpool
John wick 2

*Sleeper hits*
Warcraft
Ghostbusters 


*Very low chances of being good*
Batman v Superman
Xmen


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2016)

Kung Fu Panda 3 is a guaranteed hit. 

Deadool really depends on how much I end up liking Reynolds in that role. Never really found him funny.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm impressed Huey.  I thought for sure you would have a bias for BvS.  Good for you.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 2, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> *2016*
> 
> *Guarantee Hits *
> Suicide squad
> ...



Given than both the last Xmen were amazing, i'm not sure why you're not hyped for apocalypse. The cast is coming back, Brian Singer is directing and fucking Oscar Isaac's is the villain? Why is this going to be bad again??


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2016)

Last X-Men wasn't very good so....


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2016)

I liked First Class.  But absolutely hated Days of Future Past.  Terrible, overrated movie.


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Is he a good actor?  All I have seen him in was Jupiter Ascending.




He's _decent_, but I wouldn't call him good. And apparently all he's taking are Oscar-bait films.

The Danish Girl, wow, so risky. In 1997.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeah, it is coming _after_ Bruce Jenner.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I liked First Class.  But absolutely hated Days of Future Past.  Terrible, overrated movie.






I am looking forward to the animated grouping this year. Especially after a crappy 2015.

Kung Fu Panda 3
The Secret Life of Pets
Zootopia

All 3 of those look good and I know there are more out there I need to watch some trailers for.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2016)

KidTony said:


> Given than both the last Xmen were amazing, i'm not sure why you're not hyped for apocalypse. The cast is coming back, Brian Singer is directing and fucking Oscar Isaac's is the villain? Why is this going to be bad again??



The franchise went from Wolverine and his friends to Jennifer Lawrence and her backup dancers.


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

Days of Future Past da GOAT X-Men movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2016)

John wick 2 is another hit


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2016)

The best Xmen movie was Xmen 2


----------



## KidTony (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't understand what that means. (about the back up dancers)

Anyway, i'm i the only one here who loved days of future past? Didn't like quite as much as First Class, but still liked it a ton. Anyway, Apocalypse is Brian Singer's movie, who directed First Class (and the first two Xman Movies...and also Superman returns but lets forget bout that one plz) and so so far he's 3 for 3 when it comes to Xman. Also...Oscar Isaac as Apocalypse. Nuff said. And Also, Sansa Stark is Jean Grey.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2016)

I see they have announced Beverly Hills Cop 4. Please don't damage one of the greatest trilogies of all time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> I see they have announced Beverly Hills Cop 4. Please don't damage one of the greatest trilogies of all time.



Wait when did they made a third Beverly Hills cop movie ?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Wait when did they made a third Beverly Hills cop movie ?



Is this a real question?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> Is this a real question?



Next thing you're going to tell me they made 3 more Robocop films


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

Days of Future Past > First Class > X2 > The Wolverine > X-Men >> The Last Stand >> Origins: Wolverine


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2016)

^ sounds about right

Edit: wait no..I liked First Class more than DOFP


----------



## KidTony (Jan 2, 2016)

For me,

First Class>X2=DoFP>>X1>>>>>>>>>X3>>didn't see origins


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2016)

Jennifer Lawrence has clouded you young nads judgment


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 2, 2016)

First Class > X2. Not sure after that but X-3 and DOFP would probably go near the end. Wolverine 2 wasn't good either.

So Probably FC > X2 > first Wolverine


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 3, 2016)

> Anyway, i'm i the only one here who loved days of future past? Didn't like quite as much as First Class, but still liked it a ton.



dofp is in my top 3 cbms

and it's a lot better than first class

the latter third of first class looks like a tv movie


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)

If any actor in the X-Men series has clouded my judgment, it's Fassbender.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 3, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Days of Future Past da GOAT X-Men movie



he's right


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 3, 2016)

Stunna said:


> If any actor in the X-Men series has clouded my judgment, it's Fassbender.



Shit son already gave up on women damn


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't care who the lead character is as long as it isn't Wolverine.  Sick to death of Jackman's Wolverine.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2016)

top 3 tho?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 3, 2016)

yes :byakuya


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2016)

Off top:
Winter soldier 
The Dark Knight
Spider-man 2

Are each better than DoFP


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)

cbm = comic book movie


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 3, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Off top:
> Winter soldier
> The Dark Knight
> Spider-man 2
> ...



naw :byakuya


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Off top:
> Winter soldier
> The Dark Knight
> Spider-man 2
> ...


tbf

someone's top faves doesn't necessarily have to be movies that they think are the _best_

my favorite live-action superhero movie is The Rocketeer, but I don't think it's the best of the genre


----------



## KidTony (Jan 3, 2016)

Ah

Dark Knight CBM GOAT then, come at me bro


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)

Ghost World da GOAT comic book movie


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)

I said favorite superhero movie

not favorite cbm

this is a distinction that I think should be made :byakuya


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2016)

Stunna said:


> tbf
> 
> someone's top faves doesn't necessarily have to be movies that they think are the _best_
> 
> my favorite live-action superhero movie is The Rocketeer, but I don't think it's the best of the genre



oh..

Fair enough


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2016)

Spider-man 2.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> oh..
> 
> Fair enough


though, tbf again, I do think it's _one_ of the bests


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey, there was some Rooney Mara nudity in Carol.  I preferred what I saw in TGWTDT though tbh.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Hey, there was some Rooney Mara nudity in Carol. * I preferred what I saw in TGWTDT though tbh*.


**


----------



## KidTony (Jan 3, 2016)

yup, Rooney Mara got nice tits!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Spider-man 2.



Laugh it up old man, that trilogy has set the standard CBMs follow to this day.



Stunna said:


> though, tbf again, I do think it's _one_ of the bests



:



~Gesy~ said:


> top 3 tho?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2016)

KidTony said:


> yup, Rooney Mara got nice tits!



If they stayed the same as they did in Girl with the Dragon Tattoo..

U Lion


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 3, 2016)

Stunna said:


> my favorite live-action superhero movie is The Rocketeer



_-Here lies Stunner; crushed under the weight of a thousand fedoras-_


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)

what**


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2016)

The Final Girls is boring me so far.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2016)

ANyone know of any gory dinosaur movies? Preferably not produced by the scyfy channel? I only know of the Carnosaur trilogy and one of those Lost World adaptations from...the late 90's?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2016)

A gory dinosaur movie?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> A gory dinosaur movie?



Indeed, you need to see this masterpiece. 

[YOUTUBE]S4enrgbXZh8[/YOUTUBE]

And Stunna, troll me again and we'll have to re-enact a scene from "The Hateful 8". I'll give you a hint as to which one: White Dingus.

Edit: Why don't the youtube brackets work anymore?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]S4enrgbXZh8[/YOUTUBE]

They seem to work just fine.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2016)

I still wonder if the rape story is true


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)

you gotta use the code after v=


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2016)

Got it, now everyone can enjoy the greatness of Carnosaur. 

As for that White Dingus. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm presuming it was true, but I haven't really heard what the implications are that he would've lied, other than his desire to kill him. I also presume that the Abraham Lincoln letter was also a fake, even though that's also debated.


----------



## Grape (Jan 3, 2016)

*Sicario - 7/10

*I expected much and was brought little.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesus Christ, what a bluray cover that is.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2016)

TetraVaal said:


> Jesus Christ, what a bluray cover that is.



Brown Dingus?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy New Year, guys. Don't worry about me. I'm really happy here in New Zealand.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 3, 2016)

[youtube]VEIrQUXm_hY[/youtube]

This is why I will always admire George Lucas.

The way he discusses the negative repercussions of making something like Star Wars is similar to how James Cameron felt about the way 3D was being used following the success of Avatar.

These guys used these tools and resources to hopefully inspire other filmmakers to follow their lead in using it for similar purposes--but instead, the major Hollywood studios used them for exploitation in order to produce quick and efficient films in order to make money.

People can say whatever they want about Lucas, but his intentions were always for the best. I will always admire the people that swing for the fences--even if they don't always connect--because they're at least trying to put out something that's unique.

That's also the best way I can explain my infatuation with Neill Blomkamp. Even if the majority of people have written him off because of Elysium and Chappie, those two films still felt tonally and stylistically different (_in the best ways possible_) compared to all the other blockbuster films coming out today.

There's not many risk takers left in Hollywood.


----------



## Grape (Jan 3, 2016)

YASHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)

Godspeed, Yasha.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2016)

Grape's going to feed Yasha that Black Dingus. 

January is looking...a bit shitty.

The Forest: This actually has a pretty cool set-up, but it's a horror film released in the beginning of January. Those always start off...wonderfully.

The Revenant: Yeah, everyone will jerk off all over this movie, but it looks like arthouse porn to me. I'll likely see it on DVD though.

Ride Along 2: Okay, maybe I'll see the Revenant after all...disliked #1. 

13 Hours: Michael Bay doing historical events usually does not end well.

Dirty Grandpa: I feel like I've seen this plot before and all the jokes seem to be based around an old dude trying to have sex with a young woman. No black dingus there. 

The 5th Wave: Am I the only one who thinks that this movie looks really, really bad? I don't know why, but I'm having "Divergent" and "The Darkest Hour" flashbacks...

The Boy: Another horror movie. Trailer did nothing for me.

Yip Man 3: Okay, this one I want to see.

The Finest Hours: Looks like desperate Oscar bait. 

Kung Fu Panda 3: Never saw the sequel and was underwhelmed by the first. 

Jane Got a Gun: I'd like to think this will be good, but I'm too familiar with the troubled production. It reeks of studio interference, with them probably waving their black dingus at the filmmakers. But not the good black dingus...the bad black dingus...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)

The 5th Wave looks like every other YA production of late, yes.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 3, 2016)

OR you can pirate the shit out of the revenant MH, if you got 3 hours of enduring Dicaprio suffering after life (and a bear) fucks him in the ass time an time again, and then when you think is all done, it fucks him one more time for good measure.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2016)

The Boy looks hilarious.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2016)

KidTony said:


> OR you can pirate the shit out of the revenant MH, if you got 3 hours of enduring Dicaprio suffering after life (and a bear) fucks him in the ass time an time again, and then when you think is all done, it fucks him one more time for good measure.



You've actually made it sound a lot more intriguing...except I've already head that the bear rape rumor is false. So because you teased me, you're GONNA GET DA BLACK DINGUS!

Get him, Stunna!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 3, 2016)

i love that tetra admires lucas

it's like cyphon loving fant4stic


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 3, 2016)

George Lucas is on point with his analysis and that's what killing fantasy and scifi lack of imagination and dept. I disagree with the sequel part sometimes the film maker feels like to map out the story way before the studio forces a sequel.


----------



## Jena (Jan 3, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> The Forest: This actually has a pretty cool set-up, but it's a horror film released in the beginning of January. Those always start off...wonderfully.



This film looks like garbage lmao. I'm all for movies exploring societal ills but this just feels...lazy and exploitive. It's like some rich hack producer learned about Aokigahara on a buzzfeed list of "Scariest Places On Earth You Wouldn't Believe" and then dug up some unrelated ghost movie script and warped it to fit. 

I like Dormer but I'm going to have to pass on this one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 3, 2016)

Jena said:


> This film looks like garbage lmao. I'm all for movies exploring societal ills but this just feels...lazy and exploitive. It's like some rich hack producer learned about Aokigahara on a buzzfeed list of "Scariest Places On Earth You Wouldn't Believe" and then dug up some unrelated ghost movie script and warped it to fit.
> 
> I like Dormer but I'm going to have to pass on this one.



Jena are you watching Superstore?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2016)

Jena said:


> This film looks like garbage lmao. I'm all for movies exploring societal ills but this just feels...lazy and exploitive. It's like some rich hack producer learned about Aokigahara on a buzzfeed list of "Scariest Places On Earth You Wouldn't Believe" and then dug up some unrelated ghost movie script and warped it to fit.
> 
> I like Dormer but I'm going to have to pass on this one.



I see what you mean, but I watch almost all of these ghost films eventually and it's nice when one has a somewhat unusual location. 

As for the George Lucas thing, I think it's really too early for him to complain about TFA. If the subsequent sequels have the same issues, then he has a good point. But TFA is supposed to be a transition from the past to the future. Amusingly, The Phantom Menace tried to distance itself stylistically a bit too much, with each entry coming closer to really resembling a Star Wars flick. Also, I don't see how forcing in C-3PO and co into the narrative is not Lucas relying on the past. 

I do sort of get where he's coming from and he might be right in the long run, but the fact is Star Wars ceased being an expression of art for him a long time ago and there reached a point where he only saw it as a product. So him getting annoyed when Disney does the same thing makes me roll my eyes.


----------



## Jena (Jan 3, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Jena are you watching Superstore?



Hadn't heard of it before. Looked it up on YouTube. 

[youtube]NgZXnTZbF3g[/youtube]

Looks decently funny and I like the premise. I see it's on NBC, so I'm looking forward to it having one really good season and then being cancelled.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 3, 2016)

Jena said:


> Hadn't heard of it before. Looked it up on YouTube.
> 
> [youtube]NgZXnTZbF3g[/youtube]
> 
> Looks decently funny and I like the premise. I see it's on NBC, so I'm looking forward to it having one really good season and then being cancelled.



I knew you'll understand the NBC struggle !


----------



## KidTony (Jan 3, 2016)

So for all you other pirates out there, two standouts hit up the rips today.* 45 years*, an indie amour-like drama, and a horror flick called *We are still here *with a 95% fresh on RT. Probably won't get to see them for a couple days since my movie schedule is full, but give yall the heads up.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks Tony. Been looking forward to seeing 45 years


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Happy New Year, guys. Don't worry about me. I'm really happy here in New Zealand.



I'm happy to hear it, Yasha.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 3, 2016)

'Course he is. New Zealand is da bomb


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 3, 2016)

George Lucas intentionally made a bunch of crap cash cows to milk his household name franchises and then sold his companies for billions of dollars to "the man". The last time Lucas took risk was before most people in here were born.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 3, 2016)

To Stunna could you help with a POV on a show? 

Oh maybe Luca maybe more of help.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)

could I help you with what now


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 3, 2016)

ayy lmao


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2016)

I legit dont understand what speedy is trying to say.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2016)

He wants help with that black dingus!

On another note, this track is awesome. 

[YOUTUBE]HhsXy-f2Q0U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2016)

The best honest trailer ever.

[YOUTUBE]ShAeafYCqxk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 3, 2016)

Ash vs evil dead season finale was stupid, just basically forcing a season 2


----------



## KidTony (Jan 3, 2016)

Had to Catch up on UFC 195 today, so was only able to watch two:
*
Tangerine - 8.5/10*

The Danish Girl if that film was set in modern times, was shot on an iphone (seriously, this movie was shot on an iphone 5), wasn't pretentious oscar bait, used actual trans actresses and was hilarious as shit. Well, not really, It's actually nothing like The Danish Girl, but it is the other lesser known trans-centric movie of the year, an arguably the better one. It's an indie flick, and was probably made with a $300 budget, but its seriously hilarious, and doesn't judge any of its characters. It's sweet Running time of an hour and a half makes sure the movie doesn't overstay its welcome either. Made by the same dude who directed Starlet,  Takeout and Prince of Broadway, movies that i've yet to see but hear are excellent.

*Suffragette - 8/10*

Starts out as a pretty by-the-numbers period biopic. This time focusing on early 20th century Britain women's suffrage movement, and on some real life characters, some amalgamation of real life characters, and some completely made up ones. It kind of does end up as a movie you've seen before, but i liked the fact that it focused more on the radical aspects of the suffrage movement, which i didn't expect and gave some much welcome tension to film. Still, lots of story beats you'll recognize. Performances are very good. You'll probably hear Meryl Streep is in it, and she is, for all of two scenes so don't get fooled by the marketing, this isn't a Meryl Streep movie. Instead, the standouts here are protagonist Carey Mulligan and Helena Bonham Carter in a smaller role. Not sure they did enough to warrant awards consideration, considering this is a loaded year for women, but they carried a film that wouldn't have been nearly as interesting without them.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2016)

Well, the Sherlock Christmas Special was disappointing .


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2016)

[youtube]RssOaO71px8[/youtube]


----------



## Slice (Jan 4, 2016)

I'll finally have time to see Star Wars today.
By this point i am most curious about if i managed to already know of the entire movie or if there are things i havent heard about yet.


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2016)

Don't do it, Slice!


----------



## Slice (Jan 4, 2016)

I will.

I know what i am getting into.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 4, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Well, the Sherlock Christmas Special was disappointing .



of course it was

it's sherlock


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2016)

The first two seasons of Sherlock were great. The third, not so much.



Slice said:


> I'll finally have time to see Star Wars today.
> By this point i am most curious about if i managed to already know of the entire movie or if there are things i havent heard about yet.



I'll be seeing it Tuesday with some friends. Although I know just about everything.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2016)

the only Screen Junkies Movie Fight that I didn't find cringey af was the one where Max Landis guest starred


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 4, 2016)

Stunna said:


> the only Screen Junkies Movie Fight that I didn't find cringey af was the one where Max Landis guest starred



do you ever find his voice weird

it seems to constantly squeak like it's about to break


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2016)

lol sometimes, yeah

but I like Max Landis. Seems like I guy I'd enjoy hanging out with


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 4, 2016)

Who the fuck is Max Landis and what is his purpose?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2016)

Max Landis is the director of American Ultra, Chronicle, and Victor Frankenstein; he's also the son of director John Landis, director of such films as Animal House, Trading Places, Coming to America, part of The Twilight Zone movie, etc.

Landis recently stirred up some e-controversy with his criticisms of The Force Awakens on Twitter, and he's also recently been guest appearing on different online shows like Screen Junkies and Red Letter Media.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 4, 2016)

Out of all that, Chronicle is the only _okayish_ product he's involved with. And he looks gay.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2016)

I didn't even mention John Landis' American Werewolf in London.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 4, 2016)

lol

No, I'm actually watching the movie fight vid and he looks cool. I disagree with him on some stuff, but he makes some good points and he seems okay.


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2016)

Stunna said:


> the only Screen Junkies Movie Fight that I didn't find cringey af was the one where Max Landis guest starred




Only you would care that it's "cringey".

It's literally just a more concentrated, live version of what happens here.


----------



## The World (Jan 4, 2016)

or maybe it's just cringey


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 4, 2016)

You have to agree with Grape. It's obvious that's how it is.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2016)

Grape said:


> Only you would care that it's "cringey".
> 
> It's literally just a more concentrated, live version of what happens here.


and most of you are cringey, too; you included

what's your point


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 4, 2016)

if movie fights threw out all that bullshit with all of them talking into a big mic, wearing big headphones, and acting like they're on sportscenter and adopted the hangout format of half in the bag or best of the worst, and they were funnier, they'd be worth a watch


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2016)

and if half the cast didn't have bad taste


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 4, 2016)

half of half in the bag (mike) has bad-ish taste

works out cuz he's funny and still smart 

just has low standards


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 4, 2016)

*The Martian*

I thought this was another kind of "meh" film in a down year for movies. To start with the positive I thought Damon was great in the role and carried the movie pretty well with all of the screen time. For that matter all of the cast was good but I found it slightly odd to have such a cast but have what seemed like pretty limited appearances given the run time. 

I don't want to be long winded but for me what kept the film from being overly appealing was the attempt at balance between humor and drama. The funny parts were well done but for me it kept the movie from ever really feeling all that tense or well, dramatic. So being decent in both areas kept it from being great in any specific one.

3/5


----------



## Didi (Jan 4, 2016)

Moviefights would be better if 80% of it wasn't about capeshit (and indeed tied into that, if they had better taste like someone else said)


but there are some people there that are worth watching cuz they know how to argue and can be funny/passionate, like Dan, Spencer, Alicia, Mike and a few others I can't remember atm (like the chick that writes for some big LA newspaper or something like that)

Nick Mundy was kinda okay until he started overusing his HAHA GET IT IM GIVING A INTENTIONALLY ABSURD ANSWER PLEASE LAUGH AND GIVE ME POINTS FOR BEING ORIGINAL AND SHOUTING HARDER THAN EVERYONE ELSE


oh and Andy is pretty terrible himself too, that doesn't help


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2016)

so much capeshit focus


----------



## Didi (Jan 4, 2016)

OT: Never Let Me Go

beautifully sad, loved it
great performances (especially by Carey Mulligan, she's always great, at least in everything I've seen her so far), great atmosphere


also surprised me a bit because I thought it was just about what the IMDB description said of childhood friends through the years, but surprise didn't last long because it was obvious enough from the beginning there was more going on. Still a pleasant surprise.



Stunna said:


> so much capeshit focus



yeah nowadays if I even bother to check it out, I skip practically all the battles because I don't give a shit about them


which is why I haven't watched at all in quite a while


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 4, 2016)

Rewatched Hateful 8. Sherriff Mannix is my fave.

Most of his lines were hilarious!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah, the Sheriff was great.  He was always giving Jackson shit.  He even ruined his Lincoln letter story.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 4, 2016)

Watched three new ones today:

*What We Do in The Shadows - 8.5/10*

Seriously considering this as the funniest movie of the the year. It's a mockumentary about vampires living together in a New Zealand flat and doing vampire shit. It's Hilarious.

*Concussion - 6/10.*

Ugh...this movie. When you picture the by-the-numbers biopic, picture this movie. Add cringeworthy dialogue, oversaturated melodrama and failure to do anything meaningful or interesting with its premise, and you have concussion. You have a great story about how the NFL covered up the fact they knew about brain damage to player for years, and make it about this larry Stu doctor and his quest for the american dream instead? Go watch Spotlight to see this movie done right. Will Smith was fine btw, he even managed to pull off the accent, just wish he had better material to work with.

*The Stanford Prison Experiment -9/10.*

Scariest movie of the year? Probably has my money. If there's one criticism i have, and it may be completely unfounded, is that i think they must have played it up for the movie. Despite reading about how fucked up the experiment was, i have a hard time believing it happened as accurate as the movie makes it out to be. Don't get me wrong, it's not Abu Ghraib or anything like that, but i have hard time believing people wouldn't just walk away from that kind of psychological abuse knowing it was all an experiment and that they could all walk away from it at any time. Still, this movie is fantastic. Works better because you probably won't recognize most of the actors, and that fact makes you buying into the experiment a lot easier. One of the better movies of the year, and probably makes it into my top 10.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 4, 2016)

KidTony said:


> *Concussion - 6/10.*
> 
> Ugh...this movie. When you picture the by-the-numbers biopic, picture this movie. Add cringeworthy dialogue, oversaturated melodrama and failure to do anything meaningful or interesting with its premise, and you have concussion. You have a great story about how the NFL covered up the fact they knew about brain damage to player for years, and make it about this larry Stu doctor? Go watch Spotlight to see this movie done right. Will Smith was fine btw, he even managed to pull off the accent, just wish he had better material to work with.



"this movie fucking sucks. everything about it is bad except will smith. 6/10"


----------



## KidTony (Jan 4, 2016)

6/10 is the lowest score ive given out this year bro


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 4, 2016)

KidTony said:


> 6/10 is the lowest score ive given out this year bro



yeah

that's kind of the problem

are you from IGN


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Rewatched Hateful 8. Sherriff Mannix is my fave.
> 
> Most of his lines were hilarious!





Rukia said:


> Yeah, the Sheriff was great.  He was always giving Jackson shit.  He even ruined his Lincoln letter story.



I'm glad that my boy Goggins is great .

*American Sniper*- I liked it. I thought this was about him killing some kid, but nah, it's just a breakdown of PTSD. Was surprised that his crew used Punisher's emblem .

*My rating: 7/10*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2016)

Ugh, I'm trying to read that Prison School series.  But every time I get to something interesting or funny, I am interrupted by random fan service images of the vice president character.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2016)

I find Meiko really disgusting. Her character design and ridiculous ease to sweat makes for one of the worst things I've seen.

That said though, her backstory is damn good. One of the best parts of the manga.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 4, 2016)

Lucaniel:

hahahaha, now that you mention it, I'm basing my scores on the IGN model...kind off.

Anyway, maybe i made it sound worse than it actually was. I certainly didn't like it, and find nothing exceptional about the film--but you could definitely argue it's competently made, with decent performances. Its a decidedly unremarkable "by-the-numbers" biopic that squanders talent and a good topic, but it's not unwatchable.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I find Meiko really disgusting. Her character design and ridiculous ease to sweat makes for one of the worst things I've seen.


I agree with you.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, the Sheriff was great.  He was always giving Jackson shit.  He even ruined his Lincoln letter story.



Jackson should have made him suck that 'black dingus'.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I agree with you.



Hana besto tho, right?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2016)

Do you think he was going to actually become the sheriff?  Or did he make that up?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Hana besto tho, right?


I prefer the president.  Hana seems like a bit of a weirdo.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2016)

Mari is okay, but Hana is practically Prison School's mascot. Dat Medusa .


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2016)

I was genuinely upset that Jackson faked the Lincoln letter 

It made Kurt beam with joy


----------



## Slice (Jan 5, 2016)

Saw the coming release dates at the cinema yesterday...
Hateful 8, Revenant and Creed all opening in January one week apart. 
How the hell am i supposed to manage this?


----------



## Grape (Jan 5, 2016)

Watch them online....now?


----------



## Slice (Jan 5, 2016)

No

Shit quality, shit sound, shit screen size

I vastly prefer watching new stuff at the cinema


----------



## Slice (Jan 5, 2016)

Star Wars - A New Hope 2 The Force Awakens

_First of all this review will be *spoiler filled*. Do not read if you haven't seen it yet and don't want to get spoiled._

This movie has it all.
Great special effects both CGI and practical.
Great sets, costumes and designs.
Likeable characters portrayed by good actors.
Actually well done scenes with the old characters not just being there for fan service.

The one thing that movie doesn't have is originality, being basically the same movie as Episode 4.
An evil empire chases a droid with a map to a desert planet where a young unsuspecting person without parents comes across it going on a journey with an old mentor character that has knowledge of past events. Then looses that mentor to a guy in a black suit and mask (being instructed by a shadowy old guy) and a battle on a giant planet destroying weapon that has to be destroyed from the inside.

Anything of that sound familiar?

Seriously there is the basis for a great movie in this. You can see the effort put into recreating the old sets in the Falcon and setting up a working new continuity following episode 6. They even have learned to tone down the humor to a working level. Those small scenes of BB8 giving the thumbs up or the nurse talking to Chewie like a little boy were a hundred times funnier than the entire existence of JarJar Binks.

Harrison Ford at times overdoes it with his acting. He sometimes looks like somebody trying to impress someone with an Han Solo impression instead of actually being him. But those scenes are few and quickly forgotten because of another strong point:

The movie is paced very well with just the right mix of action and character moments. Theres always something new going on and new information flowing. It never gets boring - until the very end where the journey up that island takes just a bit too long. But that only really does stand out because the rest of the movie isn't that slow.

As for the main cast:

Oscar Isaac as Poe does well but suffers from little screentime compared to the others. In that short amount of time he still manages to leave an impression as a highly charismatic guy that talks big but can actually back it up with his piloting skills. I hope he has a bigger role in the sequel.

Adam Driver is kinda strange as Kylo Ren. He does what is expected of him when inside the mask but as soon as it comes off he looks too - for lack of a better word - nice. Its not his face in general but the expressions he uses. He could have gone for the stereotypical evil glares more often especially since it is literally his desire to become the big bad.
He does very well in the scene of him confronting Han Solo. The conflict and decision were well acted. There is a lot of potential for the sequels following that.

John Boyega is great. Seriously he could carry that movie alone if the script was accordingly.
He has more character development than most other persons in this movie combined and he simply kills it. Going from scared and way out of his comfort zone acting guy to a brave 'soldier' fighting for his friends and what he believes is right may sound clich? but the way he does it is noteworthy.
That man could have a great career before him. If he is not again part of the main cast of Episode 8 it will be a big loss for the franchise especially because of things i will mention in the next paragraph.

Daisy Ridleys main job in the first third of the movie is being cute. Which is a shame because as the last third of the movie shows she can do so much better but the script just didn't allow it.
She is the perfect Mary Sue and even being force sensitive it is simply way too convenient that this girl can do anything at first try. Shooting a weapon? No problem. Flying any ship she never saw from the inside? Easy. Hand to hand combat against multiple people? Been there done that. Repairing spaceships on the fly? Come on, who can't do that?

From the moment she meets Finn this progressively gets better because her antics and know how now serve to set up scenes of the two interacting and she oftentimes enables great character moments for Boyega to shine. This needs to go on and i seriously hope they don't hook them up later on. They have great chemistry on screen and work as best friends in way over their heads.

In the last third when she discovers her force abilities her character goes from alright to quite good. Because now instead of instantly being able to do anything she has to work stuff out and be outside her comfort zone for once. I especially liked how in the lightsaber confrontation they went out of their way to establish that Kylo was wounded, emotionally unstable and tired already, i feel like 'beginning-of-movie-Rey' would have been able to defeat Kylo with no training at all even if he was fully healthy. This is how a main character should be handled and makes the script in the beginning regarding her just seem very sloppy. 

There were a few things  didn't like at all like the attack on the Starkiller being done by exactly 20 X-Wings. There is absolutely no reason with what was at stake to not throw out a giant fleet at them. Nobody can tell me they didn't have enough money to render that. It just seems silly that way.
Another thing was the infiltration mission with Finn and Han, how the hell did they just convince Phasma to lower the shields at gunpoint? A real Imperial trooper would have died before doing that - especially she was supposed to be this hardass model soldier. (And why exactly is there no option for the imperials to restore the shield? They could have killed two birds with one stone simply saying it was raised again in time and only 20 fighters made it through.

As is said earlier it is a good movie but plays its plot way too safe. The talent involved and the attention to detail present is honestly wasted on a rehash of Episode 4. If this had a more original story it could even be great.

As is it is still the fourth best Star Wars movie. Maybe even third best since i am not the biggest fan of Episode 6 but i will have to sleep a few weeks on that before deciding.

It is a solid *4/5* movie that makes you sad because you can see how easily it could have ended up being a 5/5 with some tweaks.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 5, 2016)

*The Assassin*
Glad a new amazing wuxia movie got made, and this thing looks head and shoulders better than anything else this year.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 5, 2016)

Star Wars: The Force Awakens

On a scale from 1-10.... 100. I knew I would like it because I've enjoyed every Star Wars movie, but I _*LOOOOOVED*_ this one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2016)

*The Leftovers (season 2)*

_This_ is what I've been looking for in the series. Acting, character depictions, and the spooky atmosphere was all improved here.

*A-*

*Skyfall*

Dealing with themes of age deterioration and resurrection.  Bond transition to a less efficient uncertain version of himself.With a perfect blend of believable drama and creative action setpieces this is quite possibly the best bond film in the Craig era.

*A-*

*Spectre*

Very typical. Everything is paper thin here. You'd think a film that tries to chain together it's predecessors and make a whole spectacle out of it would be more impactful but it just didn't work. So yeah, very forgettable.

*C-*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2016)

Freezing temperatures..out of nowhere


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jan 5, 2016)

Kingsmen Secret Service

7.5/10

Had so much hype surrounding it in my circle of friends, finally got around to seeing it.

I found it very cliche, and outright predictable. Although that's usually a recipe for a bad movie, the sheer hilarity and interesting cinematographical nuances, coupled with the coreography of fight scenes - made way for an entertaining movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 5, 2016)

So if Steve Rogers dies and the falcon become the new Capt will the movie be a 10/10?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 5, 2016)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Kingsmen Secret Service
> 
> 7.5/10
> 
> ...



That's why it was a parody movie


----------



## Slice (Jan 5, 2016)

It's also the main reason why the movie works so well


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 5, 2016)

lol it's obvious that's the point


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2016)

Star wars was terrible. Can't believe I miss the prequels.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2016)

ayyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Jessica (Jan 5, 2016)

Ennoea said:


> Star wars was terrible. Can't believe I miss the prequels.



I'M GONNA FIGHT YOU


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2016)

The movie is overrated, and is only held to a high standard because the prequels exist.

But it's also Abrams best work so kudos to him.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 5, 2016)

i thought both STs  were better than TFA


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2016)

I plan to watch Inside Out this week, but can anyone recommend me any other good animated films that was released this year? I don't think I've watched any.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2016)

Anomalisa, The Good Dinosaur, and The Little Prince. Anomalisa's the only great one that came out this year (that I've seen/heard of), but the other two are still good.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2016)

The only other animated movie of 2015 I can think of that I still want to see is The Boy and the Beast.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2016)

Anomalisa art style is almost creepy looking.

But, I'm sure it's great 

The Boy and the Beast looks the most interesting, but I can't find it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2016)

Anomalisa uses the uncanny valley to wonderful effect. You'll appreciate how once you've seen it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2016)

btw speaking of animation, I just copped the complete series of FMA 03 on Blu-ray for half-price on Amazon; $30


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 5, 2016)

Stunna kindly change your avi


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2016)

My list of my favorite movies of 2015 is up! 

Hmmmm...tomorrow I get to see "Dragon Blade", which boasts the unique pairing of John Cusack and Jackie Chan.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Stunna kindly change your avi


not a fan of They Live?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> My list of my favorite movies of 2015 is up!



Your list is all over the place


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm glad to see Mr. Holmes on someone's list, Martial. I haven't seen enough people mention it this year.

Interesting choice for #1 yet again. Also, why do you do a...top 8?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2016)

I used to do a Top 10, but I eventually realized I did not love enough movies to justify it. There were only 8 movies I loved, that I would rate 3.5/4 stars. I stopped placing movies I merely liked or just considered to be good in my 'favorite of the year' lists.

And yeah, my lists will always be strange. My tastes are both unconventional and plebeian. My 'worst of' list is currently at 12 (15 if you include direct-to-DVD releases).


----------



## KidTony (Jan 5, 2016)

Speaking of animation, people are talking about Shaun The Sheep being pretty great. The only one i've watched this year is Inside Out, which i really liked (but didn't LOVE). I plan to watch Anomalisa tomorrow, and maybe the Good Dinosaur if I'm in the mood for two animation movies in the same day. There's also The Peanuts movie I haven't heard you guy mention, which just came out.

Anyway, had a pretty full day today, managed to watch 4:

*Mr. Holmes - 8/10*

Ian Mckellen is Sherlock Holmes. A Really old (and somewhat younger but still old - the movie jumps around in time) Sherlock Holmes, struggling with senility all the while trying to solve an unfinished case. A Bit of a slow burn, but i've always been one to enjoy slower pace films which focus more on character, which this one definitely does. Is ultimate less about the case and more a character study of the man behind the legend. Looks beautiful (english countryside movie after all), sounds great, and Ian Mckellen is Sublime in his role, playing multiple versions of the same character. 

*Clouds of Sils Maria - 9/10*

You know those movies you know so little about and don't expect much but turn out to actually love? This is one of those for me. 40ish successful actress reluctantly takes role in play she starred in when she was much younger, but playing a different character. Complex emotions ensue while rehearsing in secluded countryside home in the alps for the role with her assistant. Admittedly another slow burn, but some great character work all around, and it doesn't hurt you have the beautiful swiss countryside to look all the while. Also, if you are one those people who think Kristen Stewart shouldn't really be an actress, you might have a different opinion after watching this one. Not sure i_ quite_ liked the ending, and Chloe Moretz seems miscast (She isn't bad at all, just don't buy that a director would cast her in the role she's supposed to be playing), but this one probably makes my top 10.

*Joy - 8/10. *

My least favorite kind of movie is the by-the-numbers biopic, and when i heard that this movie was not so hot with the critics i was fearing the worst. Fortunately, it isn't that at all. Unfortunately, it IS kind of all over the place. However, maybe it is that I'm just a sucker for Jlaw and she's my favorite working actress atm (maybe tied with Tilda Swinton) but i kind of dug a lot of this movie. Her performance was great, and despite what i've heard of De Niro being miscast, i liked him in this too.

In case you weren't aware, Joy is the story of real like inventor and HSN sales wiz Joy Mangano. She's the lady that came up with that self-wringing mop your mom probably owns, and how she made it big. It's a David O Russell movie, and the usual gang is back (Jlaw, Bradley Cooper, De Niro). It's not nearly as good as either American Hustler and SLP, and a lot of the criticism it's receiving (weird resolution, uneven pacing, script issues) ring true, but i still had a good time watching it and appreciate the fact that despite its issues, it doesn't feel like a boring biopic the same way Concussion did. There's some parts of this movie that are excellent, and i wish the rest of the movie was on par with that. Still, i'm comfortable with the score i gave it. 
*
Mistress America - 7.5/10*

An indie comedy starting Greta Gerwig. There's no sense in describing what this is about since there's not really much going on here in terms of plot. This is one of those indie/hipster comedies that you either like or you don't. All i will say is, the dialogue is really sharp and despite the fact that nothing really happens in this movie, i just liked hearing all these (actually likable) characters talk. Proof enough that well written witty dialogue can sometime carry a movie that...isn't _really_ about anything.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 5, 2016)

*Star Wars: The Force Awakens*- I should've listened. I should have listened to that voice in my head that has been saying over the past decade: "Regardless of how much you love the premise of Star Wars, you will never be satisfied by a Star Wars movie that isn't Empire Strikes Back." And god fucking dammit is it true . Even my likeness for Ep 5 is that it's decent.

 I adored the first 30-40 minutes of TFA, finally thinking that this would be the Star Wars movie that officially dubs me a Star Wars fan. But once Han came in, the movie seem to just...drop. All of a sudden the movie seemed like a really bad Marvel movie, with all the jokes just missing their mark. Finn was pretty much a pussy, and Rey was felt like she was a "there" character. I really thought I'd like Ren, but it seems like he disabled more monitors than people with that silly lightsaber of his. Nothing but a child .

*My rating: 4/10*

Guess I should just check out the EU.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Anomalisa, The Good Dinosaur, and The Little Prince. Anomalisa's the only great one that came out this year (that I've seen/heard of), but the other two are still good.


I thought I heard that When Marnie Was There was the best animated film of 2015.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2016)

Rukia wit dat bait


----------



## KidTony (Jan 5, 2016)

I've wonder if i've watched more movies this month than Stunna has changed sets.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2016)

Rukia

[YOUTUBE]1Za8BtLgKv8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2016)

KidTony said:


> i thought both STs  were better than TFA



star trek is a bunch of lens flares shining on stink hairy man ass


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2016)

The World said:


> star trek is a bunch of lens flares shining on stink hairy man ass



That just makes TFA look worse if both were still better than it, doe.


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2016)

Detective said:


> Rukia
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1Za8BtLgKv8[/YOUTUBE]



she love popeyes and weed?

i'm in love

i should try throwing pennies at people who cut me off


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2016)

the fuck u on bout


----------



## Slice (Jan 6, 2016)

TFA will not win over any new fans (like Magnum and Enno demonstrated).

But it is competently made and objectively better than either Star Trek movie.
And I can say that as somebody that always preferred Star Trek over Star Wars


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 6, 2016)

I liked Abrams' first Star Trek more than any of the Star Wars movies. I thought the first Star Trek was a damn good movie. Not gonna defend the second one though, as it was ridiculous .


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 6, 2016)

you liked abrams star trek more than any of the OT?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2016)

Wait, Luc still come in here thinking he's some film connoisseur and not just circle jerk Stunna's opinions ?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2016)

you still didn't say why you wanted me to change my avi, Huey


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2016)

Stunna said:


> you still didn't say why you wanted me to change my avi, Huey



I had my daughter in my lap and it was creeping her out a lil.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2016)

oh, okay


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> I had my daughter in my lap and it was creeping her out a lil.



I wish I had a little girl on my lap...

Wait a minute...


----------



## Slice (Jan 6, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> My list of my favorite movies of 2015 is up!
> 
> Hmmmm...tomorrow I get to see "Dragon Blade", which boasts the unique pairing of John Cusack and Jackie Chan.



Good list Martial.

I still need to manage to watch It Follows sometime.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2016)

Detective said:


> That just makes TFA look worse if both were still better than it, doe.



Rofl no they weren't especially the second one


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 6, 2016)

yeah into darkness is just a badly put together, nonsensical movie, with the same unoriginality drawbacks tfa has because it's a wrath of khan remake with old spock thrown in for nostalgia

it's much worse than tfa


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 6, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> you liked abrams star trek more than any of the OT?



Yup.

10char


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2016)

TFA is better than the Abrams Trek movies, but not by much


----------



## KidTony (Jan 6, 2016)

Into the Darkness was worse than the first one, still liked it better than TFA (and i didn't dislike TFA) but there some argument there. First one is clearly better than TFA


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 6, 2016)

I saw the new star wars movie...

I quite liked it, however I agree that it was very similar to A New Hope. And yes, it was way overhyped for my tastes, I almost felt too mainstream that I even had the notion to go an see it. But alas, at least it was enjoyable.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 6, 2016)

> I almost felt too mainstream that I even had the notion to go an see it.



lol


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 6, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]t4jbNP37Yws[/YOUTUBE]

This boy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2016)

That boy is "flexible"


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> [YOUTUBE]t4jbNP37Yws[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This boy.



For fucks sake, do any of this generation have any sense of shame?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2016)

Really? The kid went as batman to prom come on he is trying too hard to be edgy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2016)

TFA I wasn't blinded by every space shot so that a plus


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2016)

Mad Max Fury Road was pretty great


only a million more 2015 movies to watch


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2016)

Didi said:


> Mad Max Fury Road was pretty great
> 
> 
> only a million more 2015 movies to watch



Holy shit, what are you doing in this neck of the woods, Didi, you son of a bitch!


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2016)

I come here very very very very very very occasionally


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 6, 2016)

oh right, I saw San Andreas (I know) a few weeks ago. That was atrocious.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2016)

Well look at that.  I guess Grape doesn't know shit about good cinematography.  What he deserves for hating on my pick.


----------



## Jena (Jan 6, 2016)

[youtube]v93Jh6JNBng[/youtube]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Well look at that.  I guess Grape doesn't know shit about good cinematography.  What he deserves for hating on my pick.



You'll hate too when you have to buy 3 seats just to see a movie by yourself !


----------



## KidTony (Jan 6, 2016)

Had another "productive" day today:

*Cartel Land -9/10*

First docu of the year for me, and it was a pretty great one. Tells the story of the Michoacan Cartel, through the eyes of the militia movement that sprung up to fight them. Brutal and  honest, and doesn't take sides. Great companion piece to Sicario.

*Slow West - 7.5/10*

A western starting Michael Fassbender, and Rory Mccann and Ben Mendelsohn and a bunch of other people i don't recognize. This young, green kid from Scotland comes to america to look for his lost love. Fassbender, the rugged survivor is payed to help get him there, and there's a bunch of people chasing them: que movie. It's has a _different_ look for a western. Lots of vibrant colors, and trees... Yeah, i don't remember seeing this many trees in a western before. Maybe because it was shot in New Zealand? The movie looks great, but  trust me when i say you've seen this before.

*Anomalisa - 7.5/10*

Hardest movie to rate of the year? I think so. I still can't figure out if i fucking HATE this movie, or just didn't like it. Whatever it is, i still have mad respect for it. This is the much lauded stop-motion from Charlie Kaufman writer of Being John Malkovich and Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. I haven't seen Malkovich, but this is very much in the same mold of ESoTSM, and is one of those not for everyone type of films that the people who do like it absolutely love it. ESoTSM was one of those that grew on me, and i might feel differently about this after i mull over it some more, but for now I'll say that I respect the talent and work that when into making this, and the the vision the director had behind it. Just not quite sure i enjoyed it. Still, you should probably see this, as this is probably the most polarizing movie of the year and i expect some of you will actually like this a lot. 
*
Love and Mercy - 7.5/10*

The Brian Wilson biopic. If you've been reading these mini reviews i've been doing over the last couple of days, you probably know that i hate "by-the-numbers" biopics. Thankfully, this isn't on of those. Still, i didn't like this as much as i expected to. There's a lot of this movie that is seen through the lens of Wilson's sort of drug-muddled haze/descent into deep psychological issues, that while interesting don't quite make for an enjoyable extended experience. I definitely did like the performances, especially notable was the chemistry between John Cusack and Elizabeth Banks. I do have to wonder if Paul Giamatti needed to be cast as the shady/self-interested business partner AGAIN though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2016)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]v93Jh6JNBng[/youtube]


[YOUTUBE]wG3awJsmAmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2016)

Anomalisa.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 6, 2016)

I watched the first 2 episodes of Making a Murderer on Netflix. If you like true crime stories this is pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 7, 2016)

Going to see the Revenant tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2016)

I knew this was coming out soon!

[YOUTUBE]jckXscMwIOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2016)

Pressure: C-

4 dudes are trapped in a small pod on the sea bed after an oil pipeline repair goes wrong. I like the premise and there are some very effective parts- such as when Danny Houston realizes that the entire ship sank. But I found some parts hard to take seriously and the acting was uneven. It was too slow and cliched, but as I said, it works well in parts.


----------



## Grape (Jan 7, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]JRQlji3bCZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Jan 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Well look at that.  I guess Grape doesn't know shit about good cinematography.  What he deserves for hating on my pick.




FR and TR easy. Carol and Sicario? Not so much.

And IDK about Bridge of Spies, because fuck Spielberg and fuck Tom Hanks.


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2016)

KidTony said:


> *Anomalisa - 7.5/10*
> 
> Noah Baumbach, writer of Being John Malkovich and Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind





you mean Charlie Kaufman

baumbach is the frances ha guy


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I knew this was coming out soon!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jckXscMwIOI[/YOUTUBE]



Didn't realise there was a 1 or 2.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2016)

The Ip Man movies are awesome. 

Random note, I'm looking through a list of movies that were filmed but for whatever reason, have not come out.

Full Love: A Jean-Claude Van Damme movie that I remember almost being released as "The Eagles Path"...back in 2010...It was in my netflix queue and there was a vague release date, but it never happened and apparently it's still being re-edited and re-titled over and over again...even though production was in 2008. 

7500: I remember seeing a trailer for this in theaters back in 2012, the year it would be released. It stood out because it was a ghost movie that took place on an airplane, directed by the guy who did "The Grudge". Apparently it was released in the Philippines, but there are no plans to release it anywhere else...It's also apparently not very good, making me wonder why it isn't dumped straight to DVD.

Amityville: The Reawakening- Was supposed to come out January of 2015 and I recall seeing the trailer, but it was pushed back until April of this year I think. 

It's always funny when this happens. I remember "Area 51" being made right after the director released "Paranormal Activity"...back in 2009...It FINALLY got released on demand this year. You knew it sucked, because the director would've been at his hottest back then (he's still successful as a producer though, so he must've known how weak it was and didn't want to tarnish his name yet).


----------



## KidTony (Jan 7, 2016)

Didi said:


> you mean Charlie Kaufman
> 
> baumbach is the frances ha guy



Yeah i just saw Mistress America and got confused.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2016)

Didn't Charlie Kaufman do those Toxic Avenger movies? Cause those are definitely artistic.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 7, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> The Ip Man movies are awesome.


the first one in particular, didn?t like the sequels as much

that scene were he beats up many karate black belts at the same time is legendary, liked it so much I got back into martial arts a few weeks later


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2016)

There is only really one true sequel. The "Ip Man: Legend is Born" is really just a glossy knock-off.

Edit: Not counting the new one, of course.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 7, 2016)

sequel*

didn't even watch that one, back to this:


[YOUTUBE]x9ZRjIiNzhM[/YOUTUBE]

never gets old


----------



## andrea (Jan 7, 2016)

Room (2015)

freaking fantastic. the kid deserves an oscar tbh


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2016)

That list is bullshit because Ping Bin Lee is not on it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I knew this was coming out soon!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jckXscMwIOI[/YOUTUBE]



I'll watch it. For a sequel, Ip Man 2 was a damn fine movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2016)

Anyone watched last year's Macbeth film?

(I missed more of 2015 than I thought )


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 7, 2016)

Like the look of High Rise with Loki in it, but Dirty Grandpa looks like a stinker already.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 7, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Anyone watched last year's Macbeth film?
> 
> (I missed more of 2015 than I thought )



yes, and i posted a review in here


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 7, 2016)

*Joy*

i got into this five minutes (or so) late, so i may have missed something, some statement of intent or thematic point that would justify the way it was narrated and presented. but as it is, the movie had a hokey, severely cliched voiceover from joy's grandmother, which only subtracted from the immersion. it also had a slightly non-linear narrative, which is okay, but the way it spliced in scenes from joy's past to explain how she got to where she was at the beginning of the movie was, at best, awkward, and those flashbacks usually required some kind of intro in the present-day narrative which felt expository and shoehorned

the script was often robotic and fake-sounding - the dialogue didn't come off as something people would naturally say in a particular situation in their day-to-day life, but as something said in order to explain the state of things to the audience. show, don't tell. when it moved away from sounding like robots talking, it comes down on its themes with completely unsubtle hammerblows (it's like a nolan script), talking about disappointment and unfulfillment and dreams in a way that was still a different kind of artificial. the dialogue it put in de niro's mouth at some points sounded so blatantly forced - in order to get the message across that de niro is a dismissive father who doesn't take joy's invention seriously because it's made by a housewife for housewives, and he does real work with cars and whatnot - that i felt like laughing in a scene that was supposed to be tragic.

it had an arch, comedic tone near the beginning. seeming to present joy's shitty living situation as comical, in a way that felt forced because the absurdities had to be exaggerated. this is nominally a biopic, but the frequent stylisation (the tracking shot down the stairs to joy's ex-husband practicing his lounge singing in the basement reminded me of birdman showing the jazz drummer) made me wish it had just been presented as fiction, because the clash between the approach and the subject matter was jarring.

the poor script means the supporting cast generally detracts from the movie, and the few relationships in it which aren't exhausting or irritating don't get enough development to expand on interesting dynamics. joy and her husband, joy and neil walker - they could've done a lot more with those two. joy's horrible half-sister, laughably unsupportive father (a wasted de niro), caricatured parasitic shut-in of a mother, and isabella rosselini hamming it up in an absurd performance which felt like a trashy twist on her 30 rock character, all annoyed me. might as well have jettisoned them and focused more on joy, whose near-infinite tolerance covering up a sort of frozen, repressed rage, which was itself in an uneasy equilibrium with the despair of never amounting to anything and being stuck in a shitty life, were the most interesting things in the movie

there were interesting and gripping parts here and there - david o russell is still a real filmmaker who can make a movie look good, make cool shots, create tension, etc. and jennifer lawrence is convincing throughout and anchors the movie through a lot of its worst scenes, preventing it from descending into farce, but overall, it's a flawed, somewhat misconceived movie. according to wikipedia it's "loosely" based on the real joy mangano's life, and from a cursory look, it seems to have used that artistic license mostly to exaggerate how hard she had it (the real joy mangano graduated from university) and hollywood-ise the narrative into the familiar arc of person hits low point, person has breakthrough, person struggles to realise it, person has breakthrough in realising it, person gets a happy ending. if russell had stepped back from the cute narrative devices like voiceovers and freeze-frames and flashbacks and just tried to do the movie in a realistic style, it might've been a lot better


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 7, 2016)

also there's a subplot in this movie about joy's shut-in mother finding love with a haitian plumber which is maybe the single fucking weirdest thing about it


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 7, 2016)

Jena said:


> [youtube]v93Jh6JNBng[/youtube]




Jabba the hut just standing in the middle of the desert for no reason is so George Lucas.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 7, 2016)

Stringer said:


> sequel*
> 
> didn't even watch that one, back to this:
> 
> ...



damn. that was badass.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2016)

High Rise is a better Snowpiercer except Vertical.


----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2016)

*After Earth* - bird/bird

For some reason, my dad unironically likes this movie and I decided to be nice and watch it with him when he was visiting to re-live the cringe. My personal gift to him was that I outwardly said nothing the entire time. 

In many ways, this is the perfect M Night Shymalan movie. All the logical fallacies of Signs, the boringness of Lady in the Water, and the shitty performances of The Last Airbender. The perfect storm of pure garbage. It's truly aught-standing.

My personal favorite aspect of the movie is the giant bird, because its character arc is vastly more interesting than anything else happening in the movie. What happened to this bird behind the scenes? Why did it heroically sacrifice itself to save Jayden Smiths after it captured him and then he destroyed its nest? This is a romance plot worthy of Kishimoto. 

from life
[youtube]H2HWDys9bdg[/youtube]

to death
[youtube]T5pyx0PmAPs[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2016)

tell ur dad he is scum and his father should have aborted him before his terrible taste tainted the world


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2016)

this is what happens when will smif is ur dad and he doesn't whoop his kids

they start wearing dresses and become bougie fudgepackers


----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2016)

The World said:


> tell ur dad he is scum and his father should have aborted him before his terrible taste tainted the world


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 7, 2016)

Warudo breh tbf him and his sister can wear the same clothse and confuse us all

maybe it's an elaborate experiment

will smith using illuminati to take over the world as the new president

we are heading for Independence day again real soon so...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 7, 2016)

Warudo doesn't even want to use the line on him


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2016)

i will not open that


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2016)

search your feelings jena

you know in your heart what i say to be true


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 7, 2016)

The World said:


> search your feelings jena
> 
> you know in your heart what i say to be true



Crueler men have said worse to Jena's Dad about his taste? :/


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2016)

The original shark from "Jaws" is finally being removed from the Universal Junkyard and being placed in a museum. That's awesome for this fanboy, as robo-shark deserves better than a Junkyard.

Also, I needed some good news and I just found out that they remake "Martyrs" (French Torture Porn flick that's actually GOOD) and "Rabid Dogs" (Mario Bava's last movie that's arguably his best)...and their both being released in Dump Month. I an sad sad horror...


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 7, 2016)

The World said:


> tell ur dad he is scum and his father should have aborted him before his terrible taste tainted the world



damn.


----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2016)

The World said:


> search your feelings jena
> 
> you know in your heart what i say to be true



[youtube]WWaLxFIVX1s[/youtube]


----------



## KidTony (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> also there's a subplot in this movie about joy's shut-in mother finding love with a haitian plumber which is maybe the single fucking weirdest thing about it




*Spoiler*: __ 



weirder still that they actually ended up together


----------



## KidTony (Jan 7, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Anyone watched last year's Macbeth film?
> 
> (I missed more of 2015 than I thought )



still no rip  

Also, what's the name of the french flick with cotillard? The one she loses her job and has like 2 days to get it back or some shit. Gotta watch that too...Fuck, i hate hardcoding subs. Only reason i still haven't seen The Assassin and Memories of the Sword.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2016)

Two Days, One Night


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2016)

*Spotlight*

An honestly uncomfortable film, I think the subject matter was well tackled. Usually  when films are based on true events it comes of exploitative but here it feels like an actual telling of events--which I can appreciate. Besides that, performances and pacing were outstanding.

*A-*
*
Concussion*

Satisfactory for the most part, it offers nothing special. But Will Smith actually doesn't act like Will smith here interestingly enough.

*C+*
*
Inside Out*

Beautiful, creative, and heartfelt.Don't get me wrong--It's not the best Disney/pixar film ever. The gimmick presented is more heavily focused than I expected. But it's a good time none the less

*B-*







KidTony said:


> still no rip



Geez, you're right


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2016)

Anyone who like Spotlight should see Deliver Us from Evil (2006) post haste.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2016)

lol I don't think I'm mentally prepared enough to look into something like that.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2016)

y'know what?

I'm still disappointed that they made April a mother in Parks and Rec


----------



## KidTony (Jan 7, 2016)

*The Good Dinosaur- 7.5/10*

Probably the best looking pixar movie yet. Some of these backgrounds shots look almost photorealistic, no joke. The movie though, not one of their best. There's certainly nothing wrong here, it's a perfectly fine journey/finding your place in the world flick, but it isn't much more than that. Had me for a heartfelt scene or two there, but definitely the lesser of the the two pixar flicks this year.

*Far From The Madding Crowd -8/10*

So i think i must be the only person on earth who didn't know this was a novel adaptation. It certainly explains the convoluted story and turns the narrative took, which seriously bothered me while i was watching until i realized it was an adaptation. So yeah, this is probably a high rating for some. A lot of the criticism this movie has been getting are true. This is a "safe" period piece drama, some of the actors portrayals just don't cut it (the british soldier dude in particular was inconceivably unsuited to play the part), but i kind of loved this at times. Carey Mulligan and Matthias Schoenaerts chemistry was off the charts, and this movie was at its best when it was focusing on their relationship, and i wish the whole movie was more of that, faithful adaptation be dammed! An 8 is probably far too high, but I'm a sucker for english countryside period dramas (See Mr. Holmes) with their bit of romance, and the parts i liked of this i really, really liked. It looks gorgeous too.

*The Diary of a Teenage Girl -8.5/10*

So true story: I pirated this movie just like i pirate 99.9% of all the movies i watch. This movie stars with a skimpily clad girl in bed, writing in her diary with a voice over recounting the sexual escapades of all her friends: Que full screen shot of brunette getting pounded by a 12-inch cock. Turns out, there's a pr0n with the same tittle released this year.

Anyway, as to the* non-porn* version: Great little indie drama/comedy (well not really much of a comedy, just hard to classify these indie coming of age flicks as dramas) about a teenage girl sexually awakening. Kind of reminded me of one of my favorite indie coming of age flicks, the perks of being a wallflower. Treats the subject with respect, and doesn't judge any of its characters. Principal character in this is young british actress Bel Powley who is seriously a star, gives one of my favorite performances of the year.


----------



## Detective (Jan 7, 2016)

Holy shit, I haven't watched an episode of the Simpsons since around 2003, but this was beyond amazing.

[YOUTUBE]kZu5iDTtNg0[/YOUTUBE]

It reminds me of the Prime Simpsons era


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 7, 2016)

The Simpson has always had great episodes, like "the book job" episode for example


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2016)

Taleran said:


> Anyone who like Spotlight should see Deliver Us from Evil (2006) post haste.



Spotlight looks so depressing. Why can't there be any happy and fun movies about child molestation?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2016)

Roy Batty was made today, Happy Birthday Roy.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 7, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]nIDlTGd7Y9U[/YOUTUBE]

Happy Birthday.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 7, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Spotlight looks so depressing. Why can't there be any happy and fun movies about child molestation?



It really isn't. The movie isn't about child molestation, but about the journalism behind the reporting that led to the scandal. I didn't really find the movie hard to watch at all, it's not like you're seeing pictures or a dramatisation of child rape or anything like that, just fact and numbers.

Lots of other movies this year which have been waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay tougher to watch. Revenant, Room comes to mind.


----------



## Detective (Jan 7, 2016)

Spotlight was a solid film. I've always had a soft spot for investigatory type stories.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 8, 2016)

*The Revenant*- I've never given a fuck about cinematography as long as I can see what's going on, but GODDAM was this movie beautiful . Leo and Hardy nailed their parts, but I feel the movie could've been an hour shorter.

*My rating: 7.8/10*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2016)

KidTony said:


> It really isn't. The movie isn't about child molestation, but about the journalism behind the reporting that led to the scandal. I didn't really find the movie hard to watch at all, it's not like you're seeing pictures or a dramatisation of child rape or anything like that, just fact and numbers.
> 
> Lots of other movies this year which have been waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay tougher to watch. Revenant, Room comes to mind.



This was harder to watch than Revenant. 

and _yes it is _about child molestation. They spoke to victims as  they did the molesters. They showed how it effected the reporters. They showed how it affected the city. 

The journalism and reporting happens only in the last act.

It didn't just spend two hours in an office .


----------



## KidTony (Jan 8, 2016)

it's nowhere near the same as if they had characters play the parts of molestor/victim. You never saw a single picture, just talking about it. Never said it wasn't effective, just not hard to watch. At least not for me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2016)

The Forest:  D-

Pretty awful guys.  Dull for the first hour.  Unintentionally hilarious the rest of the way.  Filled to the brim with idiotic jump scares.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2016)

lol, shockingly, I'm actually going to see "The Revenant" in theaters instead of "The Forest". 

Man, none of the horror releases that I'm aware of for 2016 look interesting to me...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The Forest:  D-
> 
> Pretty awful guys.  Dull for the first hour.  Unintentionally hilarious the rest of the way.  Filled to the brim with idiotic jump scares.



tfw you'll still watch because Dormer's in it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, shockingly, I'm actually going to see "The Revenant" in theaters instead of "The Forest".
> 
> Man, none of the horror releases that I'm aware of for 2016 look interesting to me...


What about The Boy?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What about The Boy?



Looks like the love child of "The Visit" and "Annabelle". Sort of like "The Forest", its presentation looks a little quirky, which appeals to me...but also like "The Forest", it will probably turn out to just be a conventional haunting flick. It depends on what else is coming out that week.

Edit: I looked it up and it's going against "The Fifth Wave" and "Dirty Grandpa", both of which look...not any better. Of course, if "Ip Man 3" is playing near me, that will be my choice. Otherwise, it depends on reviews or what my Dad wants to see.


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2016)

Jena said:


> [youtube]WWaLxFIVX1s[/youtube]



jar jar binks was the key to all of this


----------



## Grape (Jan 8, 2016)

Detective said:


> Holy shit, I haven't watched an episode of the Simpsons since around 2003, but this was beyond amazing.
> 
> [youtube]kZu5iDTtNg0[/youtube]
> 
> It reminds me of the Prime Simpsons era




It reminds me of South Park.


Cuz that's where they stole it from.


----------



## Grape (Jan 8, 2016)

2007 called, Gesy, they want their set back.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2016)

lol what kind of comment is that

you could say that about literally any set that features something predating 2016 relevance


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2016)

*Sigh* writing my 'worst of 2015' list has taken too long. Why must there be so much crap? Why must there be so many shitty sequels?


----------



## KidTony (Jan 8, 2016)

lets me guess, sinister 2 is somewhere in your top 3?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 8, 2016)

*The Hateful Eight*

in the early parts of this movie, extending maybe as far as the first 45 minutes, i found myself thinking that this was maybe the first tarantino movie i'd seen which had ever bored me. it wasn't all boring - when kurt russell and samuel l jackson, or russell and walton goggins, or slj and goggins were talking, i was completely engrossed. but long takes of people struggling to put down posts in the snow, people trudging from place to place to remove their guns and their hats and whatever else in real time, and a lot of scene-setting, was all tough going.

but it's all worth it - all of this is build-up. the situation inside the cabin is a pressure-cooker which becomes steadily more engrossing and blackly hilarious, before it explodes into incredibly gruesome, highly entertaining violence. there's a strange amount of comedy in this movie, but it works perfectly because tarantino gets a very specific tone where every moment is fraught with tension that could resolve itself into laughter or tragedy - sometimes both. i won't spoil any of SLJ's monologue about humiliating and killing a man, which is both twisted and gripping, but i was completely engrossed. 

aside from the slow start, which i'd say was necessary, the only thing i had qualms with was a later twist which seemed to break the equilibrium of the locked-room situation by introducing someone late in the game whose presence hadn't previously been hinted at. it felt a little like cheating, but the movie explains how that person got there, and in the end, i was okay with that too.

it also had a significant amount of text and subtext concerning the civil war, slavery, racism, and the confederate cause, frontier justice and "civilized" justice, the american dream and its falsehood. i was surprised by how much it went into that, but it was definitely welcome, because it gave a lot of dimension to slj and goggins' characters

i was thoroughly entertained by this movie. everyone in it gives great performances (i'm glad walton goggins has a big role in a mainstream movie, he deserves it, and he's awesome), it has a great script, and it's got insane explosions of gore that make django look restrained. watch it.

now i wanna see the roadshow version to see what i missed smh


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2016)

There's Wich or whatever it's called. Supposed to be quite good Martial so horror has some hope in 2016. There's always Conjuring 2.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 8, 2016)

i hope tarantino goes back on his word about finishing his career with 10 movies

i wanna be watching a new tarantino movie when i'm 50 tbh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2016)

Agreed man, I believe he's the most distinctive director in modern cinema. 

losing what he brings to the art will surely be felt.


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2016)

*Waking Life*
Really hated the first ~40 minutes and almost turned it off because it was literally just babby's first philosophy class zzzzzzz

got better after that though, and I did respect the animation and direction throughout, that was some good / unique shit
but can't say, aside from a few conversations (especially in the latter half of the movie) I really enjoyed myself

pity, expected more from this. Had been enjoying Linklater's work so far. Oh well, rest was better and still plenty left to go.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 8, 2016)

Didi have you watched Kingsman and the man from U.N.C.L.E?


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2016)

No to Kingsman, yes to man from uncle


oh hey I forgot that's also 2015, then I've watched one more 2015 than I thought, thx for reminding me fam


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 8, 2016)

Didi said:


> *Waking Life*
> Really hated the first ~40 minutes and almost turned it off because it was literally just babby's first philosophy class zzzzzzz
> 
> got better after that though, and I did respect the animation and direction throughout, that was some good / unique shit
> ...



[YOUTUBE]JzhpbXQDl6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Jan 8, 2016)

guys, this looks so good

Kevin Spacey x Michael Shannon 

[YOUTUBE]IPz28nKmxf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> [YOUTUBE]JzhpbXQDl6g[/YOUTUBE]



I hoped for indepth responses instead of LE 12 YEARS MEMES about a competely different linklater film 


tho I do also have Boyhood on my HDD


because i feel like I might be worth it as a good introspective movie about what growing up feels like, and I don't care about the 12 years

though I also feel like it won't deliver on that
and will be just a massively inferior version of Tree of Life

but will still check it out


----------



## Jena (Jan 8, 2016)

Didi said:


> I hoped for indepth responses



ah see, well right there was your mistake


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2016)

Jena said:


> ah see, well right there was your mistake



Fair enough 


though I didn't think the memes and hate vs boyhood was still strong enough for it to pop up when posting about another movie of his


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Agreed man, I believe he's the most distinctive director in modern cinema.
> 
> losing what he brings to the art will surely be felt.



Modern cinema? The last 30 or so years?  Gesy plsssssssss


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2016)

Modern cinema would be the last 16-20.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2016)

I may concede that Wes Anderson's style is more unique and diverse tho


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 8, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Modern cinema? The last 30 or so years?  Gesy plsssssssss



"modern? [a timeframe that's literally longer than i've been alive?] gesy pls"

stop shitposting pasta 
























yes i know u meant the blockbuster age


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2016)

We're closing in on 2020 now

80's films should no longer be considered "modern" blockbuster age or not


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't watch the show.  But that lip syncing show always produces good youtube clips.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 8, 2016)

imma close out dis page


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 8, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]q3wiUNRv7sg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 8, 2016)

*Sicario:* 8/10 - Great

Beautiful.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2016)

Sicario had a brilliant score.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2016)

One thing I enjoyed about Carol was the characters actually smoke cigarettes.  Amazing!  You never see that anymore!


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 8, 2016)

*Making a Murderer *

Have 2 episodes left but this was an interesting ride that really got me emotionally invested in the outcome. I literally hate some of these people and if I ever meet them will likely hurt them lol. Said it before but if you have any interest in true crime you should be checking this out. Really engrossing.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2016)

Cyphon.  Chiefs are going to beat down those worthless Oilers.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2016)

If you knew what the term Roadshow meant when it comes to film you would know exactly what was taken out for the not roadshow versions


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Cyphon.  Chiefs are going to beat down those worthless Oilers.



Probably. They are the better team.

Something in my guts just doesn't trust it though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2016)

Ennoea said:


> There's Wich or whatever it's called. Supposed to be quite good Martial so horror has some hope in 2016. There's always Conjuring 2.



I'm not familiar with the first one and while I loved "The Conjuring", James Wan said that he was done with the genre with that...considering how his "Insidious 2" seemed to be running off of creative fumes, I don't quite believe that he thought of a full movies worth scares within the past few years. Hopefully he did, but I find a sequel to be a little unnecessary. 

As for Tarantino stopping after 10 films, I think he'd continue as long as he has inspiration. He just doesn't want to force projects out on creative fumes, much like...most directors who eventually fall (Romero, Carpenter, Lucas, Coppola and some would even argue Spielberg falls into this category).


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2016)

He makes good point most directors don't make good movies when they are old.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2016)

George Miller is old.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2016)

George Miller recently did "Happy Feet 2". He's done very little of note in the past 10-15 years. Mad Max was a shocking surprise and old directors can still do excellent work. 

I finally have my 'Worst movies of 2015' list up! Enjoy.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 9, 2016)

*Trumbo - 7.5/10*

Biopic telling the story of Dalton Trumbo, a hollywood screenwriter and member of the communist party who was blacklisted during the red scare and put out of work, yet continued working under pseudo names and even managed to win an academy award. I read another review that mentions the fact that there are two stories here: One about what happened to Trumbo, and many of the communist actors and writers when they were blacklisted, that whole process, how they lost everything, went to jail, etc. The second is about how Dalton "cheats" the system by continuing to work putting out quality, admired work under pseudonyms, eventually working his way back in and "defeating" the blacklist. 

I completely agree with that review that the latter is a much more interesting story than the former, and this movie is at its best and most energetic when it's telling _that_ story, and at its most generic and "by-the-numbers" when it's telling the other one. unfortunately, i think it focuses too much time on the boring side of things, and too little on the interesting one for it not feel like it's all over the place. 

The cast is excellent, specially Bryan Cranston and Helen Mirren who give outstanding performances.

*Being Evel - 7.5/10*

The Johnny Knoxville produced Evel Knievel documentary. Not the most sophisticated of its kind, with a lot of talking-heads-over pictures style of storytelling. Still, there's enough of an interesting story here to keep you engaged for most its lengthy runtime.
*
Amy - 9/10*

Amy Winehouse documentary, telling the story of her rise into stardom and subsequent tragic fall into alcoholism and drug addiction which lead to her death.  An Excellent film, with lots of great never before seen behind the scenes footage. Brings in a lot of the people who were there through it at all, and examines the impact they had on her and she on them. Also doesn't hurt that you're listening to some great music through its 2hr runtime. 
*
Youth-9/10
*
When you remind me of one of my favorite movie of the year ("Clouds of Sils Maria") you're probably going on my good list. Youth is a comedy/drama starting Michael Caine. Michael Caine's character, a retired composer and orchestra conductor is taking a vacation in a swiss retreat when he's approached to conduct a performance for the queen of england. He refuses for "personal reasons", and through the rest of the movie we come to know his character and his complex feelings through interactions he has with his daughter, friend and other people he meets while he stays at the retreat. With one of the best ensemble casts the year (Jane Fonda, Harvey Keitel, Paul Dano, Rachel Weisz) i enjoyed this movie a heck of a lot. Some great dialogue and character interactions make for quite the interesting couple hours. Do be warned, this is one of the more "artsy" comedies i've seen in awhile, with some jarring stylistic choices that don't necessarily fit in with the narrative and i'm not sure i appreciated some of its style, but i still highly enjoyed it nonetheless.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 9, 2016)

Guys MOST does not mean all, Hitchcock, Kurosawa and Welles all exist too.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2016)

I watched The Big Short a second time, and I have to commend it for it's use of Brad Pitt.

It's the only Brad Pitt not being Brad Pitt movie that I can think of.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2016)

Tatantino will carry on as long as there is material he can rip off and claim as homage. He's here to stay.


----------



## Didi (Jan 9, 2016)

Grape said:


> I watched The Big Short a second time, and I have to commend it for it's use of Brad Pitt.
> 
> It's the only Brad Pitt not being Brad Pitt movie that I can think of.



12 monkeys
tree of life
snatch
burn after reading

there's a lot of stuff where brad pitt isn't brad pitt, he's a good actor


----------



## Slice (Jan 9, 2016)

He's one of those actor that pump(ed) out so many movies including a lot of shit and phoning it in that the good ones are easily forgotten


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 9, 2016)

Brad is such a good actor. I fucking loved him in the movies Didi mentioned, and many more!


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 9, 2016)

I never liked Brad Pitt. Not that he was a bad actor or anything, just never got excited to see him in a movie. Loved him in Moneyball though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2016)

Brad Pitt sucks.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2016)

he said the thing


----------



## Slice (Jan 9, 2016)

I was actually waiting for it


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 9, 2016)

Brad is the Pitts.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 9, 2016)

Didi said:


> 12 monkeys
> tree of life
> snatch
> burn after reading
> ...





Slice said:


> He's one of those actor that pump(ed) out so many movies including a lot of shit and phoning it in that the good ones are easily forgotten



no they aren't
you don't personally remember them but i remember plenty of good brad pitt performances

12 monkeys, tree of life, jesse james, moneyball...


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Sicario had a brilliant score.



Built the suspense and terror perfectly.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2016)

Taleran said:


> Guys MOST does not mean all, Hitchcock, Kurosawa and Welles all exist too.



To be fair, Hitchcock's final few films were not held in high regard, although I personally enjoyed "Torn Curtain". But yeah, there are many eldery directors who make cinematic gold as old men. 

Ugh, I seriously need to watch more Orson Welles films...I think I've only seen "Citizen Kane" and "A Touch of Evil".


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2016)

Check out The Magnificent Ambersons.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 9, 2016)

Brad Pitt is a great actor. I don't remember a bad movie he's been in in the last 5 years. Killing them softly was the most average one, the rest have been good to excellent.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 9, 2016)

Killing them softly was the most underrated one I'd say.


----------



## Didi (Jan 9, 2016)

Ennoea said:


> I am a huge pleb please rape my face



**


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 9, 2016)

I just finished watching Bone Tomahawk. A generally good movie, very well done and something unusual. Some of the scenes here were fucking mental.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2016)

Didi said:


> 12 monkeys
> tree of life
> snatch
> burn after reading
> ...


He's more Brad Pitt in those movies than anything else.

He's a spastic over-actor.


----------



## Jena (Jan 9, 2016)

Ennoea said:


> Brad Pitt sucks.





Speedy Jag. said:


> Brad is the Pitts.





Lucaniel said:


> no they aren't
> you don't personally remember them but i remember plenty of good brad pitt performances
> 
> 12 monkeys, tree of life, jesse james, moneyball...





KidTony said:


> Brad Pitt is a great actor. I don't remember a bad movie he's been in in the last 5 years. Killing them softly was the most average one, the rest have been good to excellent.





Grape said:


> He's more Brad Pitt in those movies than anything else.
> 
> He's a spastic over-actor.



Oh crap, looks like I accidentally clicked into a closed thread from 2013 instead of the current one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 9, 2016)

You can tell who are the casuals of this thread just by their opinion of Brad Pitt


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 9, 2016)

in fairness i don't care about enno's habitual b8

but slice running with it bothered me


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2016)

*Star Wars - The Force Awakens - 6/10*

Same rehashed bullshit that Abrams relies on for everything he touches.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2016)

Blade Runner will be in theatres tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2016)

And Grape.  I hope Knight of Cups was good.  The trailer makes it look great!


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm waiting to see it in theater.


----------



## Slice (Jan 9, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> in fairness i don't care about enno's habitual b8
> 
> but slice running with it bothered me



I am not agreeing with him, i simply expected this reply.
Its like a clockwork whenever someone mentions Brad Pitt.


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2016)

Who mentioned Brad Pitt?

You guys see him in The Big Short? He's p great in it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2016)

Is Inside Out good guys?  Just caught a trailer.  Looks great and really heartfelt.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2016)

It's         fine.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm watching the first episode of Shannara Chronicles.  A powerful as fuck demon just got summoned!


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2016)

Film of the year, guys?


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2016)

Grape said:


> Film of the year, guys?



For me, Mad Max: Fury Road.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2016)

The Revenant: B+/A-

As expected, it was artfully made, with some of the most stunning visuals...ever...The cast was excellent, the atmosphere seemed to come out of the screen and made me wish I brought a jacket. The bear attack was shockingly convincing and the action scenes- there aren't many- were intense, vicious and interact with the audience really effectively. It's slow, but I only became impatient when I had to pee. I was never bored. I only have three complaints, most of which are trivial.

- Too much breathing on the camera. While some might consider that immersive, I thought it only drew more attention to the camera- damaging the fourth wall.

- Was it just me, or was some of the lip syncing really bad? I could've sworn that the native whom Leo encounters during the middle block was doing a ventriloquist act. Odd, for such a meticulous production. 

- The ending didn't sit well with me. It really felt like the filmmakers didn't know how to resolve the story, so just...stopped. 

overall though, an exceptional film. The bear rape was hot!


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

I'll probably have my top 10 list in a few days, still have about 10 movies i want to watch before i make it, with 3-4 more that i still haven't managed to get my hands on (no rips yet). So far the top spot is a toss up between Mad Max and Spotlight with Ex Machina coming it at a not so distant third, which is funny since i ended up rating Ex Machina a 9, and several other movies 9.5s, but the more i think about, the more straight-up respect i have for that movie.

Anyway, today i tried watching the new Peanuts movie, i gave it a serious go, about 40 minutes or so but...just wasn't for me. Never having been a fan (must have seen some of the specials when i was a kid, but i hardly remember any of it) this straight up felt for kids with rehashes of the same scenario ad nauseum (Charlie Brown tries to impress girl by doing something, it goes wrong, rinse and repeat). 

*Me, Earl, and The Dying Girl -8/10*

Coming of age indie comedy/drama. This movie straight up tries too hard. You can tell it really wants to be "The Perks of Being a Wallflower", and it wants you to like it by being cute, and hip and gooey and it comes off as super pretentious a lot of the time. Still, i ended up liking a lot of it, specially the relationship between the three leads which feels genuine and leads to some great,emotional interactions. I will say that there's some narrative "twists" that straight up pissed me off to the point i legit knocked the score down then and there. I don't think i've been as pissed off with some of the manipulative stuff this movie does as i have with any movie this year. I'm a sucker for these type of sentimental teen indie comedies and this would have probably been rated a bit higher if it didn't go out of its way to piss me off. Still, the stuff i liked i really liked.

*Best of Enemies -9/10*

Another excellent documentary. Tells the story of the legendary rivalry between political pundits Gore Vidal and William Buckley. There's some talking head stuff but most of the narrative is told by actual footage of live interactions these two had, while covering presidential politics. Good stuff.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Is Inside Out good guys?  Just caught a trailer.  Looks great and really heartfelt.



It was pretty good. Definitely hits some of the emotional notes it aims for. 



Grape said:


> Film of the year, guys?



My favorite was Kingsman.


----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2016)

Jena said:


> Oh crap, looks like I accidentally clicked into a closed thread from 2013 instead of the current one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2016)

Quigley Down Under: B

Pretty good western with Tom Selleck, primarily thanks to the cast. But I did enjoy the action scenes and thought the plot had some intriguing stuff as well. Tom Selleck was a strong lead, although Laura San Giacomo stole the show. I liked their chemistry and this is one of the few movies where I actually felt the romance worked well and elevated the movie. 

I can't help but feel that while well intentioned, the portrayal of the aborigines is a bit dated. I don't know how Australian black people acted during that day, but this seemed very stereotypical. There are also some pacing issues early on. 

But I did think this was a solid western. The ending was cool too.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Is Inside Out good guys?  Just caught a trailer.  Looks great and really heartfelt.



it's not great, it's pretty good tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> The Revenant: B+/A-
> 
> As expected, it was artfully made, with some of the most stunning visuals...ever...The cast was excellent, the atmosphere seemed to come out of the screen and made me wish I brought a jacket. The bear attack was shockingly convincing and the action scenes- there aren't many- were intense, vicious and interact with the audience really effectively. It's slow, but I only became impatient when I had to pee. I was never bored. I only have three complaints, most of which are trivial.
> 
> ...



Not sure how else would they end a revenge flick after all that build up.


----------



## Jena (Jan 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Is Inside Out good guys?  Just caught a trailer.  Looks great and really heartfelt.



It's on the better side of ok. TBQH, someone made a cut of the movie that  and I actually like that _way_ better than the actual movie.

If you're interested in the movie, I think it's worth watching. 


*Spoiler*: _vague spoilers for the movie_ 




My only major complaints are:

1. The cliche-ness of the premise
2. It waffles on the tone a bit, some parts of the movie are really emotional and "real" but there's a lot of goofiness in there as well that kind of dulls the message. 

Overall though I do applaud it because I think it's one of the only children's movies I've seen that shows mental health issues in a way that kids understand _and_ also gives them serious weight. I did get me some major feelings watching it because our family moved when I was about Riley's age (ironically, _to_ Minnesota instead of _from_ it) and I went through a very similar experience of feeling out of place and missing home while not wanting to show sadness and disappoint my parents. I think a lot of children go through experiences like that and I really do appreciate that the movie takes that feeling seriously and isn't just like "get over it" or "this isn't really a big deal." When you're like 10 years old and have no baseline, something like that _is_ emotionally crippling and I do appreciate that the movie showed Riley's feelings were valid. But at the same time it didn't do what a lot of children's movies do and make the parents cartoonishly bad or have some unrealistic plot twist at the end where the main character gets what they want. Instead her parents are just real people and in the end she has to get used to living in a new place.

That being said though....most of my complaints are with the "inside" bits lol. They're a little over-the-top and some parts make no sense.


 



Rukia said:


> I'm watching the first episode of Shannara Chronicles.  A powerful as fuck demon just got summoned!



I'm hyped for this because I loved the books when I was a kid.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

I agree, the inside parts were overdone.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2016)

I didn't think they were overdone so much as just not executed as well as they could have been in other ways.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 10, 2016)

Leonardo DiCaprio's next project "Devil In The White City" will reunite him with Martin Scorcese and will see him play one of the most horrific serial killers of all time, the infamous H.H. Holmes, the architect of the "Murder Castle" in Chicago

oscarbait


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2016)

When is a biopic on a serial killer Oscar bait?


----------



## Detective (Jan 10, 2016)

Jena said:


> I'm hyped for this because I loved the books when I was a kid.



The production quality, fantasy elements and scenery is beyond top tier. 



But the younger cast is CW-ish. 

Dat Crixus Slade Wilson, doe


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2016)

Parallax said:


> When is a biopic on a serial killer Oscar bait?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2016)

Well played.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Detective.  How does the Mortal Instruments television series compare to the movie?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 10, 2016)

Grape said:


> Film of the year, guys?



The Martian, with Mad Max a very close second.


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2016)

Parallax said:


> When is a biopic on a serial killer Oscar bait?




When is a Leonardo DeCaprio picture not oscarbait?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2016)

The Revenant


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2016)

Isn't Revenant your pick for cinematography?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2016)

That doesn't make it

Wait

You're trolling me


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2016)

It's okay to like Oscar bait, Para. As long as the story itself is original enough.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 10, 2016)

I haven't decided on my movie of the year yet. There's still a lot of stuff left for me to see, but I'd say 2015's been a weak year in film. Victoria, Sicario or Mad Max would get my pick so far.


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2016)

Isnt Oscar bait usually used only for movies getting nominations for "best picture"? 




For me its Mad Max or Ex Machina. Those i enjoyed most.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 10, 2016)

Getting? more like aiming


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

The trailer for Hail Caesar makes the film look terrible.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

Still have a few movies left to be seen..

But Ex Machina had the biggest impact on me so far.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Ex Machina is in my top 5 and I bought the blu ray.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

You must have quite a film collection on your hands by now, Rukia.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2016)

Only 2015 movie I've bought so far is Mad Max, but Ex Machina's on the list.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 10, 2016)

Am I the only one here to like Ex Machina, but not love it?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2016)

depends what you mean by "love"

I don't "love" Ex Machina, but I do think highly enough of it that I want it in my collection


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> Getting? more like aiming



Thats what i meant


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2016)

Room is finally being relased. Good stuff.  Revenant seems to have done really well which is good as other films in the same vein have done poorly. 

Can't say I'm all that excited but hoping we have some interesting releases this year. Not been a stellar year last year.


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2016)

I agree, Enno. Which is disappointing because I had such high hopes after 2015 started with Ex Machina and Mad Max: Fury Road. I really believed drama season would be the tits again, but it was not.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

So...Inherent Vice, I'm a missing something? I'm a PTA fan, but i'm an hour and a half into this and don't understand A SINGLE thing of what's going on. I'd hate to bail on a movie two days in a row, but god is this movie an unpleasant experience.


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2016)

From what I've heard it's intentionally very confusing, because that's also what the Pynchon book is like, very confusing weed-riddled tag-along with the main character


but I have yet to see it so dunno


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes, Didi is right. It was intentional. All his books are very confusing and that's why the movie is too.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

Well i know is intentional, what i'm asking is if i'm the only who thinks the movie is awful. When i'm thankful i'm watching Goosebumps instead now, there's something up.


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2016)

I liked Inherent Vice.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2016)

Grape said:


> I liked Inherent Vice.



So you're saying it isn't worth the bandwidth?


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2016)

It really wasn't that confusing.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 10, 2016)

I must be retarded then. I wasn't kidding when i said that over an hour and half in i didn't understand a single thing. I knew Joaquin Phoenix was a Pi, but that's about it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2016)

Grape said:


> I liked Inherent Vice.



I was at Best Buy a few hours ago.  And I don't understand why there hasn't been a price drop on Inherent Vice yet.  Still costs over $30 for the blu ray.  Rip-off.


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2016)

It would be funny if it were considered a classic film in the next 4-5 generations.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2016)

khris said:


> Not sure how else would they end a revenge flick after all that build up.



I'm not sure how they could've ended it either. I just didn't like what they did.


----------



## Jena (Jan 10, 2016)

Bad movie night at a friend's

*Green Lantern* - 1/10
I know I've seen this movie in its entirety before, but I couldn't remember a single thing that happened. In fairness, that could be because nothing of interest happens in the movie. 

It's been said by many people many times before but...that suit...



...anyway 

Everything in this movie is atrocious and so, so lacking in self awareness that it's almost charming. Unfortunately it skips the "so bad it's good" territory by being meandering and boring for most of the runtime instead of hilarious.

*X-Men Origins: Wolverine* 3/10

In many ways a much worse film than Green Lantern, but it's full of comedic gold. The beginning half of the movie is boring, cliched garbage with only the occasional ridiculousness (e.g., cartoon wolverine nails). The last half is where it propells straight into idiotic insanity. There's something charming about it. 

[youtube]tzNx-QmRihM[/youtube]

"Deadpool's" head spinning down a chasm firing off laser beams is a fantastic visual, I haven't laughed so hard in ages.



Liverbird said:


> Am I the only one here to like Ex Machina, but not love it?



No, you're not. I enjoyed it but I wasn't blown away by it like I lot of people were.


*Spoiler*: _spoilers_ 




Ava felt really artificial to me (no pun intended) during the whole movie and I guess I'm just a special snowflake because when she started asking Caleb personal questions and then flirting with him I _immediately_ thought she was faking interest to get something out of him. Which turned out to be right. So the movie was kind of muted for me because I thought her intentions were super obvious from the beginning so when there was the whole "reveal" at the end it didn't really shock me. 

But the rest of the plot was interesting and I liked the cinematography so idk. I still enjoyed it a lot and I think it's a good movie but not a fantastic one. However I do love robots so I'm more favorably toward it just because it has a robot in it, we don't have enough robot movies.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2016)

omg his feet; I never noticed his feet 

why did your friend choose two of the most infamous big superhero movies ever


----------



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2016)

*45 Years - 8/10*

Another awards contender. Tells the story of a couple who are about to celebrate their 45th year of marriage, and then a couple of days before their big party, the husband receives some news that brings back some ghosts from his past, and the movie focuses on how this affects their marriage. I didn't like this as much as some other people. The performances are admittedly flawless, but i found the movie to be chilly and emotionally distant until well into halfway through it when i started to feel some of that raw emotion. All in all, a bit too quotidian and self-reflective for my taste, i kept expecting it all to lead into some kind of emotional climax, and it underplays it. Also, a lot of people say they got the ending and that it wasn't ambiguous. I'm not one of those, and would love to hear what those of you who watched think happened there.

*Goosebumps -7.5/10*

So like, this is trying to be the new Jumanji, and it kind of does a good job of it. I don't really need to explain any more than that, it's 2015 Jumanji with the goosebumps license. It's fine for what it is, with likable leads, and its good bit of humor. Effects run the gamut from decent to awful. Overall, a fun time to get the taste of Inherent Vice out of my mouth.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 11, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I agree, the inside parts were overdone.



The inside parts didn't make sense. 

I am not sure there was a way to coherently even have them make sense so I didn't judge it too harshly based on that. But Joy went through a range of emotions when she is literally just supposed to be joy. So how does Joy also have emotions? 



KidTony said:


> So...Inherent Vice, I'm a missing something?



Missing getting that time of your life back you wasted watching it. 

Stupid ass movie.


I didn't bother with Ex-Machina. Didn't look interesting. And before all of you say some shit about taste remember we all like Mad Max so you have the same taste as me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2016)

sadness also had moments of happiness.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 11, 2016)

Goddamn it what a terrible way to start year.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2016)

Right???


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 11, 2016)

Stunna you can't feel the same pain we do, for obvious reasons


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2016)

are we gonna sit here and compare who feels worse now?
_
really?_

we can't all just mourn and celebrate his life _together_? we have to brag about who was a fan longer and harder?


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 11, 2016)

lol

I honestly can't believe you fell for it. I wasn't even trying

Fortunately for you, I'm not in the mood to go along with this


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2016)

congrats, you, as a person who I've argued with in this thread before, successfully emulated other people (some of which who also post in this thread) who legit have that mindset and often vocalize it

you really got me there, guy


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 11, 2016)

thanks buddy


----------



## Slice (Jan 11, 2016)

That was such a lame trolling attempt LB 

Even though i wasn't a fan of most of his stuff he was undeniably a big influence to a lot of people and a music legend.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm in a lame trolling mood


----------



## Slice (Jan 11, 2016)

Better to not troll at all than troll badly.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 11, 2016)

Troll badly is what everyone does around here, but thanks for the advice bruder


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2016)

I just rewatched Labyrinth and Prestige last year, and am going to the exhibit about him in a month


crazy timing
too soon


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 11, 2016)

Yeah, I watched The Man Who Fell to Earth a while back too.

sad stuff


----------



## Taleran (Jan 11, 2016)

The best use of music in a career full of doing it.

[youtube]gS1IG8hw73A[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXUx__qQGew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 11, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> I didn't bother with Ex-Machina. Didn't look interesting.



To be fair, the trailers were shit. The only reason I bothered to check it out is because Alex Garland wrote it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 11, 2016)

ofc a cerebral, intelligent sci fi drama didn't look interesting to him


----------



## Grape (Jan 11, 2016)

Who ded? Bowie?


----------



## Slice (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes

**


----------



## Grape (Jan 11, 2016)

Ooh well okay


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Was that a _real_ running joke in reference to Green Lantern tho?



uhhh...yea


----------



## Grape (Jan 11, 2016)

yay. Tethered wifi!

Go me!


----------



## Slice (Jan 11, 2016)

Finally managed to watch the first episode of Jessica Jones.
I like what i see so far.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2016)

you and everyone else....except me apparently. Mediocre show was mediocre. Daredevil it was not. But hey, that overhyped show Mr.Robot won the GG so what do i know.


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 11, 2016)

thanks for not using imgfit

you cunt


----------



## Slice (Jan 11, 2016)

Damn Killgrave is Batman levels of prepared.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2016)

KidTony said:


> you and everyone else....except me apparently. Mediocre show was mediocre. Daredevil it was not. But hey, that overhyped show Mr.Robot won the GG so what do i know.


not much


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm gonna get to see Blade Runner in theatre


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2016)

i'm out liek vault

good riddance


----------



## Jena (Jan 11, 2016)

The World said:


>




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2016)

The World said:


> i'm out liek vault
> 
> good riddance


----------



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2016)

i don't get the comma placement


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2016)

Slice said:


> Damn Killgrave is Batman levels of prepared.


Hell yeah.  That was brilliant to pay a bunch of high level security guards as a back-up in case his powers were knocked out.



The World said:


> i'm out liek vault
> 
> good riddance


Don't leave bro.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2016)

Goodby warudo


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2016)

So, I did it.  I rented Inside Out.  I hope it is as good as Stunna says it is.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _I still need to see this too_ 



[YOUTUBE]O-RgquKVTPE[/YOUTUBE]




What an excellent fucking trailer!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2016)

Rukia       pls


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 11, 2016)

Bought the Dark Knight Returns Blu-Ray Deluxe Edition  . Been wanting to own it for years.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Rukia       pls


Five minutes in.  Joy's introduction scene has been brilliant.



Magnum Miracles said:


> Bought the Dark Knight Returns Blu-Ray Deluxe Edition  . Been wanting to own it for years.


Hasn't it only been out for like a year?  Do you mean Batman Returns?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2016)

This movie is really fucking clever.  I hope Pixar doesn't play it too safe.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Five minutes in.  Joy's introduction scene has been brilliant.
> 
> Hasn't it only been out for like a year?  Do you mean Batman Returns?



I could've sworn TDKR came out in 2013.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _I still need to see this too_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its...decidedly average and totally unexceptional.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2016)

better than inside out


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2016)

Bing Bong sure was a fucking hero.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2016)

After (2012): B-

There are flaws, primarily based around the low budget (subpar effects, weak editing and questionable acting) and sometimes the characters got on my nerves, but I did enjoy this films imagination. The premise is two people are involved in a bus crash, wake up and realize that 3 months have gone by and everyone in their town is gone. They try to leave, only to realize that the location is surrounded by a black and mysterious fog that is slowly closing in on them. Within said fog lies...something evil...

I liked the set up and thought the developing story was pretty unique and cool. I was even emotionally engaged throughout large chunks of the second half, although the final scenes were pretty corny.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2016)

Inside Out:  A.

Wonderful movie.  I'm okay with this getting a Best Picture nom.


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2016)

Though tbf, field is fucking weak this year


----------



## KidTony (Jan 12, 2016)

Stunna said:


> better than inside out



Said no one ever.


----------



## Slice (Jan 12, 2016)

Actually i have heard that by quite a few people.

Haven't seen it myself so cant comment on it.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 12, 2016)

Which movie are you talking about?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2016)

The new season of the 100 starts soon Liverbird.


----------



## Slice (Jan 12, 2016)

The Good Dinosaur

(Interestingly named "Arlo & Spot" here)


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The new season of the 100 starts soon Liverbird.


I don't watch the 100 



Slice said:


> The Good Dinosaur
> 
> (Interestingly named "Arlo & Spot" here)



I haven't seen it, it didn't look good so I decided not to.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 12, 2016)

Stunna said:


> better than inside out



Better in than out I always say.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 12, 2016)

I liked the Good Dinosaur better when it was called The Lion King.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 12, 2016)

*The Revenant:* 7.5/10 - Good
Bear scene.


----------



## Slice (Jan 12, 2016)

Up to episode 10 of Jessica Jones

"She wants to use me as bait, doesn't she?"
"Thats not what she is saying"
*switch to Jess*
"I need to use him as bait!

Had me rolling


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2016)

Inside Out

I liked it, quite heartwarming


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2016)

Good call Slice.

This was still the part that had me laughing the most though.

[YOUTUBE]miXdtmIvFkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> I don't watch the 100
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen it, it didn't look good so I decided not to.


It is on Netflix.  Check it out dude.  You will like it.


----------



## Slice (Jan 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Good call Slice.
> 
> This was still the part that had me laughing the most though.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]miXdtmIvFkY[/YOUTUBE]



That was a nice detail to show how detached Kilgrave is from other people and just how little he cares.
It really is a terrifying power.



Rukia said:


> It is on Netflix.  Check it out dude.  You will like it.



It was running on TV here and i know exactly one person that watches it.
It generated next to no interest here.


----------



## Slice (Jan 13, 2016)

Finished it.

Could have been easily two episodes shorter. The whole Simpson subplot felt tacked on. The stupid neighbor bitch was a waste of screen time.

Overall really good and a solid 4/5


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 13, 2016)

Watched Blackish 1st season and its a good laugh, like watching My Wife and Kids back in the day but better. 

4/5


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> It is on Netflix.  Check it out dude.  You will like it.



I will, if I can. Netflix just got available in my place with their latest range update. But the new zones have very limited content.


----------



## Slice (Jan 13, 2016)

Damn Daredevil is also 13 episodes? I somehow thought it was 10.

This is tough i have about 2 days left - 6 1/2 hours of watching a day means there will be very little sleep.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 13, 2016)

Sleep is overrated, Slice.


----------



## Slice (Jan 13, 2016)

It is, and i will start the series today


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 13, 2016)

>watching jessica jones before daredevil

smfh

at least you saved the best for last i guess


----------



## Slice (Jan 13, 2016)

I didnt know if i would manage to the time to watch both between working and sleeping in one week. So i started with the one that interested me more.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2016)

between the two, I would have gone for Jessica Jones, too


----------



## Grape (Jan 13, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> >watching jessica jones before daredevil
> 
> smfh
> 
> at least you saved the best for last i guess





Stunna said:


> between the two, I would have gone for Jessica Jones, too




I'm with Luc.

JJ is a solid 7.5/10

DD is a solid 10/10.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2016)

while I prefer Jessica Jones as a show, I'm talking about which one I'd start with assuming I hadn't seen either of them. Jones has the more interesting premise imo


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 13, 2016)

Between the two, I would go for Jessica Jones too. I haven't seen it though, nor will I ever.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 13, 2016)

Then wouldn't your choice be Daredevil?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 13, 2016)

Stunna said:


> while I prefer Jessica Jones as a show, I'm talking about which one I'd start with assuming I hadn't seen either of them. Jones has the more interesting premise imo


why do u prefer jj


----------



## KidTony (Jan 13, 2016)

Because he's got bad taste, obv


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> why do u prefer jj





KidTony said:


> Because he's got bad taste, obv


obv

but no, I prefer Jones if only because of the dynamic between Jessica and Kilgrave, and everyone who gets caught in the crossfire


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 13, 2016)

Stunna said:


> obv
> 
> but no, I prefer Jones if only because of the dynamic between Jessica and Kilgrave, and everyone who gets caught in the crossfire



which show do you think is stronger overall in all the usual combined criteria of scripting/plotting/pacing/directing/acting


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2016)

I'unno 

I know you wanna hear Daredevil, so that one. I might even agree with you if I thought about it


----------



## Slice (Jan 13, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> which show do you think is stronger overall in all the usual combined criteria of scripting/plotting/pacing/directing/acting



i am only two episodes in so i (obviously) cant speak of the whole show but if i knew neither source material and had to decide to keep watching or drop the show Daredevil would be a hard sell for me.
I really like the dark tone and the action scenes but it doesn't click as fast as JJ did which hooked me by episode 1.

I'll put my thoughts here once i finished both.


And Stunna: that reminds me that you still owe us reading Daredevil.
We won't forget.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2016)

_I_       did.


----------



## Slice (Jan 13, 2016)

Alright.

In that case i said nothing.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2016)

nah, I meant I forgot lol


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 13, 2016)

Then get on it Stunna.


----------



## Slice (Jan 13, 2016)

I glanced over that the 'I' was in italics, which completely changes how i read it


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2016)

Has anyone watched "Dragon Blade"? I'm about to because it sounds bizarrely terrible.

Jackie Chan meets...John Cusack? In a Roman Centurion movie? None of these things go together!


----------



## KidTony (Jan 13, 2016)

Can't believe you plebs like JJ over Daredevil. That show was the definition of average.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2016)

Slow down, sailor, "average" would be those shows on CW


----------



## Slice (Jan 13, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Slow down, sailor, "average" would be those shows on CW



TFW One episode of DD has better fight choreography than an entire season of Arrow.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 13, 2016)

arrow season 3 was below average


----------



## Slice (Jan 13, 2016)

7 episodes done.
Have to get up for work in 5 hours.
Enough for today.

So far my only major complaint is that the scenes in the abandoned warehouse with the injured russian seemed to drag on forever.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2016)

Stunna said:


> between the two, I would have gone for Jessica Jones, too


I agree Stunna.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 13, 2016)

Slice said:


> And Stunna: that reminds me that you still owe us reading Daredevil.
> We won't forget.



Which run of Daredevil?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah, I tried to convince Stunna to read Daredevil like 2 years ago.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 13, 2016)

Slice said:


> TFW One episode of DD has better fight choreography than an entire season of Arrow.



and also every fight in JJ*

*excepting the JJ/Simpson/Patsy fight which was admittedly, pretty awesome.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 13, 2016)

Slice said:


> So far my only major complaint is that the scenes in the abandoned warehouse with the injured russian seemed to drag on forever.



:amazed

That was the best episode in the entire season, mostly because of the scenes with the injured russian.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2016)

KidTony said:


> and also every fight in JJ*
> 
> *excepting the JJ/Simpson/Patsy fight which was admittedly, pretty awesome.


I still contend that Simpson got a raw fucking deal!  He wanted to off Kilgrave, but Jessica and Trish argued with him every step of the way.  Before ultimately killing Kevin once and for all.

Dude is going to come back with an American flag tattoo on his face in season 2.  And I think he is going to be a major pain in the ass.  And rightfully so.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 13, 2016)

I was right there with him, until he shot lester freemon in the face for no fucking reason. Plus, the dude who plays him is a shite actor.

Anyway, been trying to get back into the swing of things after a couple days off my crazy movie binge. Managed to watched a new one today:

*Legend - 6/10*

Tells the story of the Kray brothers, 60s era up and coming gangsters who happen to be twins. Tom Hardy plays both bothers and does a fine job at it (He's better as Reggie, didn't like his performance as the crazy psycho ron as much, but not horrible neither), though the story is pretty by-the-numbers biopic fare, with few surprises. Watch for Tom Hardy's performance(s), but wouldn't be a crime if you skipped it.

On the dock for tomorrow: _The Little Prince, Jurassic World, Memories of The Sword
_


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Golden Globe Winner_ 



[YOUTUBE]8jzDnsjYv9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2016)

That surprised me as well, even though I liked the song. Maybe everything else was really forgettable? 

Dragon Blade: C+

Good action, but the movie is pretty sloppy as a whole.


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2016)

KidTony said:


> :amazed
> 
> That was the best episode in the entire season, mostly because of the scenes with the injured russian.



The dialogue was good, the characters was good, the setting wasn't.
It really was way too long in that single location which got boring fast.
I was thinking 'can they please switch to somewhere else already?' most of the time.
Plus it took a lot of suspension of disbelief the cops would just stand hours in front of that building doing nothing.

My favorite scene so far was the second date of the Kingpin with the art vendor. That was pretty boss.



Rukia said:


> I still contend that Simpson got a raw fucking deal!  He wanted to off Kilgrave, but Jessica and Trish argued with him every step of the way.  Before ultimately killing Kevin once and for all.
> 
> Dude is going to come back with an American flag tattoo on his face in season 2.  And I think he is going to be a major pain in the ass.  And rightfully so.


I was indifferent to him in the beginning, but when he started going solo he was so annoying. I really had no idea where they were trying to go until he said to his doctor to "give him a red".

Still felt tacked on and could have easily been dropped. That one fight scene does not make up for all the annoying parts.



Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _Golden Globe Winner_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8jzDnsjYv9A[/YOUTUBE]



Says more about the competition than the song itself...


----------



## Grape (Jan 14, 2016)

[youtube]eO696B03l48[/youtube]


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2016)

Nah, Simple Song #3 for instance from Youth was really good, especially in the context of the movie.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 14, 2016)

So how many Golden Globes does Leonardo need to sacrifice to get a Oscar?


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 14, 2016)

Alan Rickman has passed away. WTF


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2016)

The fuck is going on with this year with all those people dying


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 14, 2016)

It's all on ramsey mate. He scored last week, Bowie dies. He scored last night vs us, Snape dies. Like what the actual fuck?!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 14, 2016)

With all these deaths you would think Slice would start share his secret


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 14, 2016)

What secret?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 14, 2016)

To Immortality


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 14, 2016)

Haha I wasn't aware Slice was related to keanu reeves


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2016)

Yeah, Alan Rickman's death sucked. Davie Bowie's death was also tragic (what death isn't?), but I guess he never really had that much of an impact in my life. Alan Rickman has been in many of my favorite movies over the years and even when the movies weren't special, his performances always stood out.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 14, 2016)

Exactly how I feel Martial. I'm absolutely devastated.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 14, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> So how many Golden Globes does Leonardo need to sacrifice to get a Oscar?



I can't wait for the inevitable biopic for Dicaprio, and the actor get the Oscar for his performance as Dicaprio .


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 14, 2016)

I am just so out of touch with a lot of big celebrity names at times that these things don't register. I can feel some level of sympathy for the loss the families go through and what not but I would be hard pressed to name a David Bowie song even though I easily recognize the name and I wouldn't even know the name Alan Rickman until someone said Snape died. And I don't even like the Harry Potter movies, so luckily I have seen enough to know at least that much.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, Alan Rickman's death sucked. Davie Bowie's death was also tragic (what death isn't?), but I guess he never really had that much of an impact in my life. Alan Rickman has been in many of my favorite movies over the years and even when the movies weren't special, his performances always stood out.



Opposite for me, If it wasn't for Harry Potter-- I wouldn't know who he is.  But condolences to those he has touched.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Opposite for me, If it wasn't for Harry Potter-- I wouldn't know who he is.  But condolences to *those he has touched.*


 **


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Opposite for me, If it wasn't for Harry Potter-- I wouldn't know who he is.  But condolences to those he has touched.



like i said; and underused talent if ever there was one.

he's an actor who never got to truly usher in his potential like others have.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Opposite for me, If it wasn't for Harry Potter-- I wouldn't know who he is.  But condolences to those he has touched.





die hard?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2016)

Sense and Sensibility?


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 14, 2016)

Del Toro not nominated for Best Supporting Actor. Unfuckingbelievable.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2016)

i think we both know which of those gesy the victorian literature afficionado is more likely to have seen


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Opposite for me, If it wasn't for Harry Potter-- I wouldn't know who he is.  But condolences to those he has touched.



Love Actually? Dogma?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm not a Victorian literature aficionado either


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2016)

no, but you're a homothug, which amounts to the same thing


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 14, 2016)

i think JJL has best supporting actress in the bag...tho tbh i haven't seen those other movies yet...what say you nerds?



> BEST ACTOR
> 
> Bryan Cranston, Trumbo
> Matt Damon, The Martian
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2016)

guilty


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 14, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> i think JJL has best supporting actress in the bag...tho tbh i haven't seen those other movies yet...what say you nerds?



Leo is the affirmative action of the Oscars


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2016)

at the very least, Leo getting a nom is comparable to an A for effort


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2016)

Funny thing, the first Die Hard is the only one I _haven't_ seen. 



Liverbird said:


> Love Actually? Dogma?



No and No

I've seen Galaxy Quest tho


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2016)

im amazed fury road got so many noms when it's an action film and thus totally foreign to the old people's sensibilities


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2016)

they threw it a bone; it probably isn't actually going to win many awards


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 14, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> im amazed fury road got so many noms when it's an action film and thus totally foreign to the old people's sensibilities



i'm sure it helps that George Miller is 70 and has shown he can do crazy ass action movies as well as family friendly films about talking pigs in cities.

besides, when Road Warrior came out those old people _were_ the young people.

And there's nothing more that old people like than to be reminded _"We still got it!"_


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> i'm sure it helps that George Miller is 70 and has shown he can do crazy ass action movies as well as family friendly films about talking pigs in cities.
> 
> besides, when Road Warrior came out those old people _were_ the young people.
> 
> And there's nothing more that old people like than to be reminded _"We still got it!"_



that's a good point


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2016)

I hope Leo wins this one

:byakuya


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2016)

Gesy

why have you seen every Die Hard except for the first, and best, one


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Funny thing, the first Die Hard is the only one I _haven't_ seen.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2016)

Fate? The others just happen to be harder to miss.

Not something I preordained.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 14, 2016)

Time to fix the mistakes, Gesy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Fate? The others just happen to be harder to miss.


wat

the first die hard is one of the most well known movies of all time and has huge popular acclaim. plus even in india it was always on tv, often near christmas, so i can't imagine it was never on tv in the usa. so not only is it well known and well liked enough to make you wanna watch it, but it's also widely available

i don't think i've ever seen die hard 2 or 3 available to watch anywhere


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2016)

although terminator 2 and predator were also always on back in india...so maybe i just had a really cool channel


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2016)

It used to come on often here in the late 90's/early 00. but that has ceased to occur as of late-- while last month, 2 and 3 was be available numerous times during the week .

:byakuya


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 14, 2016)

3rd Die Hard is the best anyway Gesy. 

Die Hard may be the most overrated movie of all time. Cleveland Show did a pretty good version of it though. You could just watch that and get a better Die Hard experience condensed into 20 some minutes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Time to fix the mistakes, Gesy.



Plan to


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2016)

man first bowie now rickman, this week fucking sucks


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2016)

It's only January.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 14, 2016)

Why can't we lose celebrities that shouldn't be celebrities like the Kardashians, or anyone associated with them? Yes, I am including Kanye West. Well, we can save Kendall. She is the only one I like.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> Yes, I am including Kanye West.



Hold that thought until this album is heard. I think Ye still has a chance of redemption .


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hold that thought until this album is heard. I think Ye still has a chance of redemption .



I was actually talking about just not liking him in general. I don't really follow music much anymore but the last couple things he did were awful anyway.

I still just stick with College Dropout and Late Registration.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> I was actually talking about just not liking him in general. I don't really follow music much anymore but the last couple things he did were awful anyway.
> 
> I still just stick with College Dropout and Late Registration.



Yeah, the music is pretty much why he's still respected despite being annoyingly arrogant..

If you don't have an ear for it-- he'd just come off and annoyingly arrogant, sensitive, black dude.


----------



## Ae (Jan 14, 2016)

Oscar noms are pretty good actually


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Funny thing, the first Die Hard is the only one I _haven't_ seen.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kXMaToMQTE[/YOUTUBE]



Lucaniel said:


> although terminator 2 and predator were also always on back in india...so maybe i just had a really cool channel



Basically three of the best action movies ever made all the time? Good channel.


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2016)

Also i finished Daredevil.
13 episodes in two nights, i'm getting too old for this shit.

A great 4/5 series despite the slow start.

And regarding our talk yesterday: while i still like Jessica Jones (the character) more comparing the overall series DD is objectively better. Better action, pacing and it does more with the (stronger) supporting cast.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 14, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> i think JJL has best supporting actress in the bag...tho tbh i haven't seen those other movies yet...what say you nerds?



The fact that you think JJL is going to win best supporting actress in arguably the most stacked category this year besides maybe lead actress speaks to how little movies you've actually seen. She is easily the one there who you can definitely say has the worst odds at the trophy.








Lucaniel said:


> im amazed fury road got so many noms when it's an action film and thus totally foreign to the old people's sensibilities



Not just an action movie, but a technical masterpiece. Even old people and their sensibilities can recognize this movie kicked their ass. 



Stunna said:


> they threw it a bone; it probably isn't actually going to win many awards



Not going to predict it, but i think you are selling its chances short. Its has a good shot at winning the big prize as any of the others do, and more than most (i would say top 3 chance) Also wouldn't rule a director win either.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2016)

The Academy Award nominations were boring.  Far too predictable for my liking.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> Del Toro not nominated for Best Supporting Actor. Unfuckingbelievable.


I know, right?  Del Toro was at least much better than Stallone.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 14, 2016)

sicario has been snubbed pretty badly, but at least they recognised how good the sound editing and the score was


----------



## KidTony (Jan 14, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> sicario has been snubbed pretty badly, but at least they recognised how good the sound editing and the score was


and the cinematography


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 14, 2016)

Del Toro leaving without an Oscar, let alone a nomination is fucking criminal. He delivered the best performance I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 14, 2016)

Del Toro was the man in Sicario.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 14, 2016)

Badass friend. I literally rewatched the movie just because of him. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the part where he shoots emily's character has got to be one of the best scenes of the year.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 14, 2016)

Del Toro was definitely great.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 14, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> Badass friend. I literally rewatched the movie just because of him.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, really good scene. My favorite scene was


*Spoiler*: __ 



When they were on the streets watching all of the cars and then had the shootout and just roll out after blasting away. Shit was intense


----------



## Taleran (Jan 14, 2016)

*The Revenant*
Wait wait wait wait wait wait

This pretentious empty worthless piece of shit is the thing everyone is hailing as the best movie of the last year.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2016)

I want to have a watch party for the season premiere of the 100.

Who is with me?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2016)

I have been waiting on an epic reaction like this:

[YOUTUBE]vyiVZK5OyBY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Jan 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I want to have a watch party for the season premiere of the 100.
> 
> Who is with me?



I'm in.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 14, 2016)

*The Little Prince:* -* 7.5/10*

Modern retelling of the classic kid's tale. Nicely animated and focuses more on character than plot. Has all-star voice cast and beautiful soundtrack. Kind of lost its steam after awile tho, and i din't quite enjoy as much as either pixar flick this year.
*
Memories of the Sword - 7.5/10
*
South Korean Wuxia-style film. Pretty generic revenge/atonement story. The younger actors try their best, but it falls on the veterans to carry the emotional weight (and this movie is highly melodramatic) of the film, and they pull it off for the most part. As a wuxia flick, the cinematography is beautiful and fights are better than average. The generic story (you can see the twist coming three miles away) does hold it down tho, it's no hero or CTHD.
*
Jurassic World - 6/10*

One of the silliest scripts of the year. Every single character is a caricature. It was fun when big dinosaurs where on screen, hilariously bad when it was trying to be a "movie". Also, took them about 40 minutes to actually show any damn dinosaurs. Gets a passable rating for the dinosaur stuff, some of which was pretty awesome indeed. Doesn't even deserve to be in the shadow of the original though. 

On deck for tomorrow: _Danny Collins, Beasts of No Nation, Mississippi Grind_


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 15, 2016)

*Ex Machina:* 8.5/10 - Great

Wow. This was actually really good. Isaac, Vikander, and Gleeson all turn in amazing performances. 

Only thing that was corny to me was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Nathan's death.


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2016)

NATHAN GOT ROCKED LIKE THE MOTHERFUCKING CASBAH!!!


I'M JACKED!

WOO!!

I'M JACKED! 


About that Best Supporting Actor nomination I gave Bale for TBS.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 15, 2016)

Just finished the final season of Parks & Rec. Endings make me sad


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2016)

The ending was good, save for all the babies


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 15, 2016)

Stunna said:


> The ending was good, save for all the babies



Stunna supports abortions. You heard it here first 



I liked the ending, I just get sad to see it go. It wasn't the best season but when you watch something for long enough you just get enjoyment from watching the characters do almost whatever within the frame of the show.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2016)

lol I'm just not a big fan of "babies ever after" as an ending. 

April Ludgate became a mother? Really?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 15, 2016)

Stunna said:


> lol I'm just not a big fan of "babies ever after" as an ending.
> 
> April Ludgate became a mother? Really?



I am with you although I would argue the April thing actually makes sense. Given Andy is a giant kid himself it is inevitable that he would want kids and there was always a theme of give and take in the relationships on the show.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2016)

yeah, compromise is important in relationships, but I dunno; seems kind of detrimental to a family unit to have one of the parents be staunchly anti-kids and relent just because their partner wants them badly

but what do I know


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 15, 2016)

Stunna said:


> yeah, compromise is important in relationships, but I dunno; seems kind of detrimental to a family unit to have one of the parents be staunchly anti-kids and relent just because their partner wants them badly
> 
> but what do I know



No, you are right. But we are talking in context of the show as opposed to IRL. I thought they made it pretty clear that April was trying to show she wasn't changing by what she said but was changing internally regardless. 

Even the stuff she wanted in a job sounded funny but in the end it lead her to a job dedicated to helping people. And like I said, Andy is a big kid so if she loved him and put up with him kids were right up her alley.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 15, 2016)

*The Hateful Eight*- Goddam what an amazing movie. I know a lot of people didn't really like the first 45 minutes, but I enjoyed the immensely. It helped that all the characters had interesting backstories.

Then after the Jackson and General scene, shit got real. Easily one of my favorite movies of all time.

*My rating: 9/10*


----------



## Slice (Jan 15, 2016)

Watching a bit of Fargo (the series) right now.
That stupid "This story really happened" "These are true events" annoys me basically foretells the ending because if they got away with it there would be no records / story to tell. 

But what i am seeing so far is pretty great.
Knew nothing about the show and expected Thornton and Freeman to be a cop duo trying to solve the case.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 15, 2016)

Slice said:


> Watching a bit of Fargo (the series) right now.
> That stupid "This story really happened" "These are true events" annoys me basically foretells the ending because if they got away with it there would be no records / story to tell.
> 
> But what i am seeing so far is pretty great.
> Knew nothing about the show and expected Thornton and Freeman to be a cop duo trying to solve the case.



Fun Fact: "This story really happened" is bullshit, and none of it based on true events. Its a Joel and Ethan Coen thing.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 15, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> *The Hateful Eight*- Goddam what an amazing movie.* I know a lot of people didn't really like the first 45 minutes,* but I enjoyed the immensely. It helped that all the characters had interesting backstories.
> 
> Then after the Jackson and General scene, shit got real. Easily one of my favorite movies of all time.
> 
> *My rating: 9/10*



those people are idiots; it's actually the *last part *of the movies that degenerates into Tarantino's usual ridiculous cartoonish violence.

Despite that, even then it was enjoyable.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2016)

Slice said:


> Watching a bit of Fargo (the series) right now.
> That stupid "This story really happened" "These are true events" annoys me basically foretells the ending because if they got away with it there would be no records / story to tell.
> 
> But what i am seeing so far is pretty great.
> Knew nothing about the show and expected Thornton and Freeman to be a cop duo trying to solve the case.



I also started watching it

It's a pretty fun show


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2016)

*Creed*

for about the first half of this movie, i was mildly entertained and superficially appreciative, but not engrossed or genuinely enjoying it. i could tell it was well-made, and the fight choreographers and actors had gone to some effort to make the boxing look like real boxing, with most of the dancing around and the clinches cut out. the directorial touches like the tracking shots and certain compositions that called attention to themselves as intentionally striking were nice. but it was very conventional and i didn't feel like i had much to root for or like i'd really connected with any of the characters.

the turning point of this movie for me came with - spoilers? - the revelation that rocky had something going on. the reactions of all concerned, especially rocky's fatalism and his attempt to emotionally distance himself from don, and don's resulting anger and betrayal,and all that followed felt more genuine and compelling than anything before. from then on, the movie gained a lot of heart and emotional resonance, and i became legitimately invested, and i really enjoyed it. strong finish. good movie. not great, but good. watch it

side-notes:

-  for most of the movie i couldn't take don's arc seriously because he'd gone from being well-off and living in almost stupidly opulent surroundings to trying to box, all while rejecting his father's identity. there was an obvious cognitive dissonance in him giving it up to be a boxer and trying to pretend it wasn't about his dad, and at face value i just couldn't take him seriously from the moment i saw that shot of his desk job and his lovely car and his mansion. but there's dialogue between him and bianca when he's thinking about taking the name which totally made it work for me, and from then on, i was with it, as far as his personal conflict went.

- i enjoyed his relationship with bianca, partly because it felt a lot more genuine and a lot less meet-cute than some of these feel, and partly because she didn't take no shit or automatically forgive him for flipping out that one time. her independence and maturity was crazy unusual for mainstream movie love interests esp. in sports stories. 

- the scene with don and the street bike racers started to become kind of ridiculous when they started circling around him doing wheelies. it was legit a music video and that took me out of the movie for a bit. other things that took me out a little were the extremely stylised freeze-frames and fight cards, and the inset youtube/TV footage. but that's minor stuff.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> - the scene with don and the street bike racers started to become kind of ridiculous when they started circling around him doing wheelies. it was legit a music video and that took me out of the movie for a bit.


confirmed for no heart



> other things that took me out a little were the extremely stylised freeze-frames and fight cards, and the inset youtube/TV footage. but that's minor stuff.


those were annoying tho


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]4zdIpXJlM8A[/YOUTUBE]

hype af


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2016)

what was hype af was the lengths coogler went to with pretty ricky's entrance, it was simultaneously hilarious and awesome


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2016)

*The Revenant* 

this was one of the most striking and engrossing movie experiences i've ever had and i'm glad i went to see it in theatres. this was all shot in natural light, and it looks amazing. the camera dwells on the landscape so much and in such fresh and interesting ways that i could've watched it with all the dialogue and human characters cut out and i'd have loved it. there was a kind of purity to the scenes where hugh glass was trying to survive by himself, trudging through the wilderness, hiding in the riverbank, etc. which was for me the most compelling and captivating stuff. it was raw, horrifying, engrossing, and i couldn't take my eyes off it. the score complemented the immensity of the wilderness and the terror of his ordeals perfectly, too. inarritu shot the hell out of this movie. almost every shot is interesting and different and holds your attention 

where i think the movie falters a little is in its flashbacks and dream sequences and attempts to widen the scope of the movie beyond a personal odyssey. some of the flashbacks and dreams are haunting, but others feel like a cheap malick homage (malick's versions of these, like in the thin red line, are characterised by reproducing moments between people like jim caviezel and his mother, that are small, but feel universal) and verge on sappy. glass watches his kid playing with a smile on his face, glass looks into the sunset, glass's wife appears floating above him in a halo of sunlight, and so on. i could've done with those either being cut entirely or reworked, because they didn't add emotional resonance as much as they subtracted from the spare purity of the film's vision. there's a certain hollywood quality to the way the final showdown happens in stages and is stretched out, which felt a little contrived after the total originality of what had come before

there are definitely attempts to address the way settlers, both american and french, treat the natives with contempt and hate and fear while exploiting them - "on est tous les sauvages" - and glass has his own more positive encounter with a native, and rescues another one, thus eventually earning the benefit of the doubt down the line. but i'm not sure these things cohere meaningfully into a statement that's more than a vague criticism that natives are exploited. 

it didn't successfully become its own thing, by saying something more profound or developing the natives into people with their own perspectives and narratives beyond one line of "you white men exploit us" or something else which merited inclusion. sure, a split loyalty between whites and natives was at the heart of glass's character, but i don't think it was used effectively. so i just felt like a lot of it should've been cut because the main part of the movie about glass's survival and his torturous journey and his revenge was so compelling and perfect as a self-contained, spare and brutal story. some of the things he had to do to survive were really...man, they were something else. i'm talking about the horse, for those who've seen it

the acting was good all-around. i have to admit, though, i was a little amused by how leo will go to such great lengths and show such committment when it comes to the physical and experential aspect of acting - what with all the physical struggles, crawling, submergence in ice-water, the bear attack - but he doesn't pick parts with emotional range. glass is an incredibly stolid character, and aside from determination, anger, neutrality, and occasional horror, leo doesn't have to act much, same as how he doesn't have to do much vocally beyond either whispering or shouting/screaming. i don't know if he'll get this oscar for this, honestly. but i enjoyed his performance, as well as hardy's and gleason's

so yeah. this movie was a hell of an experience, with amazing visuals and an incredibly engaging, visceral narrative, and it's a total triumph of filmmaking, but it has some subtext and thematic problems and some unnecessary or mishandled inclusions that make it stop short of being perfect as what it is. would i call it a great movie? i don't know, but it would definitely make my top 10 for this year. it was an amazing experience for the most part and you should all see it


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 15, 2016)

Maybe I'm seeing The Revenant in the theater.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2016)

Wow, can he write a review or can he write a review?


----------



## Slice (Jan 15, 2016)

Revenant opened yesterday. I will try to watch it next week.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 15, 2016)

It's opening on my birthday here


----------



## KidTony (Jan 15, 2016)

Some people would argue that Leo showed real restraint in his portrayal, and the physical acting he did was phenomenal.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2016)

Man, the grotesque imagery for 1982's _The Thing_ still hold up after all this time.


----------



## Slice (Jan 15, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Man, the grotesque imagery for 1982's _The Thing_ still hold up after all this time.



Proving that practical effects still stomp CGI bullshit most of the time.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2016)

I will probably go see Carol again.

I will definitely go see that Cloverfield movie when it is out.  I know Ennoea is hyped.  Mary Elizabeth Winstead is back bro!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2016)

Mary Elizabeth Winstead was a Fappening highlight


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 15, 2016)

There is way too many movies I gotta watch.

But I'll be pretty busy this year so gotta make time 

Any advice, Rukia?


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2016)

oh dear god, Prison Break is going to get a new series revival


this can't be good


then again, heroes reborn is mildly entertaining so far so who knows
oh shit speaking of that, that was going to come off break in january, probably need to catch up


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> There is way too many movies I gotta watch.
> 
> But I'll be pretty busy this year so gotta make time
> 
> Any advice, Rukia?


What do you need?  Recommendations from 2015?  Or are you talking about being busy during 2016, and you need help deciding which movies to prioritize during the year?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 15, 2016)

This does an amazing job eloquently summing up The Revenant.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 15, 2016)

*Danny Collins - 7.5/10*

Al Pacino starts in this Comedy about an aging rock star realizing he sold out his passion for music to sell records a long time ago, and wanting to make it right, which also includes making things right with his estranged son and his family. Pretty generic "asshole guy wants to make things right, while also finding personal fulfillment" movie, but Pacino does his best with the material. Was entertained, but not really memorable either. Also, Pacino can't sing for shit.

*Beasts of No Nation -8.5/10*

I have to say, this movie had me from the start. Cary Fukunaga's directing hasn't gotten any worse since True Detective Season 1, that's for sure. This movie is gorgeous. Idris elba was fine, though this isn't his best performance and I'm OK with him not making the cut at the oscars (though given how weak best supporting actor is this year, he easily could have made it). On the other hand, the actor who plays the kid, Abraham Attah is fantastic, and Fukunaga's script and direction spares you no brutality. You really get both the physical and psychological brutality of experiencing war from a very young combatant's POV. If I have one complain with the film is that the story does meander a bit towards the end--i felt it could have been 20 minutes shorter and been fine. Despite this, I found it had a fitting conclusion the the main character's arc.

On deck for tomorrow: _Mississippi Grind, Experimenter, Victoria_


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2016)

I am actually looking forward to London Has Fallen.

I know it wasn't the greatest movie in the world.  But I thought Olympus Has Fallen was very entertaining.  And I am ready to sign up for more of that!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2016)

*Chef*

A Feel good movie about the love of preparing food. It's honestly the most passionate cooking film I think I've seen, I'm kidding; Ratatouille has it beat, and it does so without all the typical drama, which made the film--shall I say.._easy to swallow_ ....

A-

*Homeland (season 5)*

Most compelling season since the first, I'm glad they decided to do something new and fresh this time around. Standing in a room looking at screens was kept to a minimum. 

*A-*

*Tranwreck*

I didn't know this was a Judd Apatow movie until the end credits-- which should be praise enough. Besides that we have characters that feel like real people and jokes that hit, so it was a pretty fun time overall.

*B-*

*Sicario*

Very immersive and unrelenting, The actors also did a good job selling this drug tale and the savagery of the land was well depicted. The setting didn't  seem like a place white people would wanna spend their vacations getting hammered and catching  STDs in at all.

*B+*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2016)

Definitely gesy.  Sicario made Mexico seem like a very scary place for white people!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2016)

you will always have the Caribbean islands if you're looking for that "cultured" experience

Or you can annoy the locals in Amsterdam with your debauchery


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2016)

For now on.  When I go on my annual Caribbean Cruise; I'm going to make sure that none of the ports are in Mexico.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I am actually looking forward to London Has Fallen.
> 
> I know it wasn't the greatest movie in the world.  But I thought Olympus Has Fallen was very entertaining.  And I am ready to sign up for more of that!



I agree about Olympus, but something about the marketing of London worries me. "Olympus has Fallen" was pushed pretty hard during the build up to its release, while "London Has Fallen" seems like it's being treated as an afterthought. 

13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi- B-

It was actually pretty good. I thought the cast did well and and the build up was strong, with the action scenes being incredibly intense. It was a bit long though, with some of the clashes getting a bit redundant near the end. Every battle during the second half is identical. I also thought it was a little hard to tell some of the soldiers apart. Nevertheless, it is a solid movie and Bay's tendency to insert humor in the wrong places never turned me off. I found most of the comedic moments to be funny and felt more like character quirks than tone raping (although at times it DID come close to that; what is with Bay and Ethnic minorities being used for humor?).


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]O_6O81fZHO0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2016)

>Lester actually talking to him in the Vegas lobby
Aces!

Quite possibly the stupidest character decision i ever witnessed in television.


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2016)

Well yeah, he had gotten incredibly arrogant


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 16, 2016)

Didi is right. He had become overconfident.


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2016)

I just wanted to punch him in the face.


I just have to say Thornton is killing it in this (no pun intended). A real chameleon.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 16, 2016)

Allison Tolman was the best in Fargo S1. She straight up became one of my favorite actresses working right now.


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2016)

Good ending to a good show.

Especially liked the use of music and the sound design in it.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 16, 2016)

Fargo S1 is GOAT. Freeman and Thornton were magnificent.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 16, 2016)

Slice said:


> Good ending to a good show.
> 
> Especially liked the use of music and the sound design in it.



S2 is as good, if not better than S1.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 16, 2016)

Wat. No way lol


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes way, season 2 is just as great if not better, but I think it largely comes down to personal preference, they're both excellent.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 16, 2016)

I found S1 to be way better. Not trying to undermine S2


----------



## KidTony (Jan 16, 2016)

I liked them both about the same. S2 had more action, S1 had cooler characters. I think i liked S2 slightly better coming to think about it.


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2016)

Is S2 about the case the father was talking about in S1?


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2016)

Yeah, this

[YOUTUBE]h3NTFnnaPC8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2016)

Nice.

For now my series marathon is over but i will try to find time to watch S2 too.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 16, 2016)

Yeah, S2 is about that case. Main Character is Molly's dad! Apparently S3 will be set back in present time, with likely the cast from S1 coming back.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 16, 2016)

*Jessica Jones episode 1*

I am intrigued.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 16, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> I agree about Olympus, but something about the marketing of London worries me. "Olympus has Fallen" was pushed pretty hard during the build up to its release, while "London Has Fallen" seems like it's being treated as an afterthought.
> 
> 13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi- B-
> 
> It was actually pretty good. I thought the cast did well and and the build up was strong, with the action scenes being incredibly intense. It was a bit long though, with some of the clashes getting a bit redundant near the end. Every battle during the second half is identical. I also thought it was a little hard to tell some of the soldiers apart. Nevertheless, it is a solid movie and Bay's tendency to insert humor in the wrong places never turned me off. I found most of the comedic moments to be funny and felt more like character quirks than tone raping (although at times it DID come close to that; what is with Bay and Ethnic minorities being used for humor?).



Bay actually sent out an e-mail to the theater chain I work in, saying that he wants the movie on the loudest volume we got, and that he wants the lights to come on a little later since the audience needs to "decompress" from the feels .


----------



## KidTony (Jan 16, 2016)

13 hours is getting panned as usual bay vomit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2016)

Bay shouldn't do serious stories such as that one--it's not for him.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 16, 2016)

Can't wait to see it, sounds like the perfect match of subject material and director.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 16, 2016)

*Tokyo Drifter*

i'm not sure i've seen enough 60s photography collections or serious yakuza movies from the same period to figure this one out. so let's just say that it's a yakuza movie which is mocking yakuza movies, by either taking everything to the point of absurdity; deliberately finding the artificiality in everything; or both, while also making everything hyper-stylised and colourful

i'm not sure this was meant to be a movie in the way i think of movies so much as a weird cultural artifact. so it'd be unfair to dump on it because i barely cared about anything that happened or got no satisfaction from it, i guess. it definitely looked nice


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2016)

The bear rape story really affected me during the Revenant.  That is all I could think of when the bear manhandled Leo.  Is that seriously how a bear would behave if it were attacking a human?  The scene felt very odd to me.  And I totally understand why a few places ran with the bear rape headline.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm i the only one who thought the Bear looked a bit too CGi'd?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2016)

No, I definitely felt that way.  Seriously looked like Yogi Bear.

I was thinking this bear looked just as real.

[YOUTUBE]m6w0r-ScEG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2016)

Is Continuum a good show guys?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 16, 2016)

You guys should read this short comic if you haven't


----------



## KidTony (Jan 16, 2016)

*Experimenter - 7.5/10. *

Stanley Milgram biopic, starring Peter Sarsgaard and Winona Ryder. If you don't know who Stanley Milgram is, he's the psychologist who conducted  controversial psychological experiments in the 60s. It's funny that this movie came out this year, given that we also had _The Stanford Prison Experiment _ come out earlier this year as well, and cover a very similar topic. While that movie focuses exclusively on that Stanford Experiment, this movie starts out mostly focusing on Milgram's Yale obedience experiment, but fans out and becomes more of a traditional biopic by the end, though with less emphasis on his personal life and more on his professional one. 

This means that while the nature of his earlier experiments definitely cover some grey areas in the ethics department, the movie is nowhere near as intense as that one is, in which you get the full psychological brutality head on for the complete running time (though it should be mentioned that in Stanford, the nature of the experiment was more extreme to begin with). I appreciated this at first, having just watched _Beast of No Nation_ and not being too in the mood for a "hard-to-watch" movie, but by the end it was clear that the intensity of Stanford made for a better film experience, as opposed to this movie where, like many biopics, loses steam about halfway through and struggles to recover. 

It's also worth mentioning that this movie makes use of ton of unconventional stylistic gimmicks, which i found off-putting. Stuff like breaking the fourth wall, and placing the (sort of omnipresent) Milgram in scenes where he isn't supposed to be played out fine, but i failed to grasp the point of having them randomly walk/drive across black and white photographs as if it were real landscapes. Also, possibly the worst fake beard i've ever seen.
*
Mississippi Grind - 7.5/10*

Starring Ben Mendelsohn as a degenerate gambler on an unlucky streak, who meets the younger, charismatic fellow gambler Ryan Reynolds, and the two decide to go on an a road trip and spend all their money on casinos. Kind of a comedy, kind of a drama about human nature, there's some strong writing here, and some fantastic performances from the two leads. I watched for Mendelsohn but Reynolds was even better (Seriously, if the writing is good, _Deadpool_ is going to be just fine). Ultimately though, i'm not sure it had a satisfying _full_ character arc for either of them, and i didn't quite end up enjoying it as much as i would have liked to. Could have been shorter as well.

Also halfway through _Victoria_ and I'm absolutely loving it so far.

On deck for tomorrow: _Victoria_ (Finishing it up), _The Assassin_, _Two Days One Night, Last Cab to Darwin _


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 17, 2016)

Just saw Daddy's home ....*deep breath*......ssssssssiiiiiiigggggghhhhh!


you can take Will Ferrell character place it next his character in Get hard and you wouldn't know the difference.


5/10 only reason it got a 5 because of Linda Cardellini


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2016)

[youtube]tpruWzaUPGY[/youtube]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 17, 2016)

Grape said:


> [youtube]tpruWzaUPGY[/youtube]



weab power overwhelming

i think this guy just went full Archon and merged with a stray jap


----------



## KidTony (Jan 17, 2016)

omg i fucking died

he's a troll right?


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm in tears

[YOUTUBE]pMCxGyZu-wE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 17, 2016)

KidTony said:


> omg i fucking died
> 
> he's a troll right?



Are you serious? of course he's a troll lol


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2016)

KidTony said:


> omg i fucking died
> 
> he's a troll right?


No, I don't think so.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2016)

You know what.  This Continuum show is not bad.  Netflix really can keep you busy.  I have like 100 movies and 10 television shows in my queue.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 17, 2016)

Netflix is monopolizing the show industry.


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm going to watch the Fargo second season, but I have my reserves. Thornton and Martin were so good in the first that I'm scared of disappointment.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2016)

Fargo season 2.  Not as good as season 1.  But a brilliant show by any other standard.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 17, 2016)

I had the same approach as you Grape. And it turned out the way Rukia just described it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2016)

Pretty in Pink 30-year Anniversary version screens in about a month.  I had the hots for Molly Ringwald big time when I was a kid.  I'm in.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm the opposite. Thought Season 2 was better.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 17, 2016)

OK best one so far 

[YOUTUBE]eRdh5x91AxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 17, 2016)

this movie will be given a wide release over a YEAR after it premieres at festivals

that's amazing


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 17, 2016)

*Kingsman: Secret Service*

Got it for Christmas and finally got around to watching it. My second time seeing it and I think I am right where I was the first time. Very enjoyable movie that does just about everything right. The action was especially well done minus the fodder shootouts where those guys are given the worst aim imaginable despite an enclosed space. 

The cast all did a good job and I would actually like to see the main dude in some more stuff. He probably is but I have no idea who he is. Still have it rated as my favorite movie this year. 

4.5/5


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2016)

*here*


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> The cast all did a good job


The exception of course is Roxy.  What a worthless character she turned out to be!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 17, 2016)

Grape said:


> I'm going to watch the Fargo second season, but I have my reserves. Thornton and Martin were so good in the first that I'm scared of disappointment.



It's still damn good. It's not like True Detective S2.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The exception of course is Roxy.  What a worthless character she turned out to be!



Eye candy counts for something.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 18, 2016)

So much shit going on tonight, critics choice, dem debate, UFC...only got to watch one movie.

*Victoria - 9/10*

But What a movie it was. This was easily one of the most memorable movie watching experiences i had this year. This movie is quite the special piece of film-making. The "gimmick" here is that it's all shot in one continuous take, like birdman pretended to be, but this one actually does it, with absolutely no cuts. It's also over 2 hours long, so you can imagine the complexity of pulling something like that off, and pulling it off so well.

 However, aside from the genious technical aspects, this movie succeeds on so many other levels. The plot is largely irrelevant here, and it just serves as the vehicle for the characters, and to drive the action forward. The film follows a young student named victoria, who just moved to germany, has little friends and doesn't speak the language. Desperate for some friendship, she meets a group of german boys after a night of partying, they hit if off and it kick starts an unforgettable night indeed.

Aside from the brilliant film-making, this is a movie that feels incredibly true to life, despite the increasingly improbable situations the characters keep finding themselves in, you feel like these are real people, who talk and react like real people do (and to think they all had to do this entire thing in ONE take--i think it took them three entire tries to get it right!), there's an incredible bohemian sense to this movie. In addition, this movie does a fantastic job at organically changing the mood and tone as the stakes increase.

If there is one reason I'm not giving it a higher score, is perhaps because by nature of being a film with no cuts, some scenes do take a long time. It's largely not an issue, specially when the characters are interacting with each other on screen (some great chemistry between the two leads), however by being all one take, there are some parts that naturally drag--like when driving from A to B, you can't just skip the drive in a one-take movie, you actually have to watch them drive the entire distance; and when trying to convey a sense of distance in a city, the drive can't really take just two minutes.

I also have to mention something. I'm not sure if this movie has subtitles or not. I watched it completely without subtitles (a rip) . The characters that speak german in this movie frequently talk in german to each other, and speak with the main character in broken english. However, giving the fact that the main character doesn't understand german, i found it perfectly fine that i also didn't understand what the other characters were saying, it contributed to the sense of disorientation, and "going-along-with-the-moment" that the lead felt in those situations, and i feel that despite the film makers intentions (like i said, i'm not sure if the movie is _supposed_ to have subs or not), I absolutely had no issues-in fact, think it enhanced my experience - watching it with subtitles. 

I think i managed to say all i wanted to say about this one...kind of shocked this late in the game, after seeing so many movies this year I'm finding others films i overlooked that absolutely have a shot to make my top 10.

On deck for tomorrow:_ Two Days One Night, The Assassin._


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2016)

Holy shit.  It is really getting good now.  

[YOUTUBE]LJyxPDEvo9U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KidTony (Jan 18, 2016)

never seen this show. Why i'm i getting some weird kylo ren vibes from this ezra kid?


----------



## Slice (Jan 18, 2016)

I only saw the first season. But hes nothing like Kylo in that one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2016)

Did you guys see Kylo Ren for the 'Undercover Boss' SNL skit? 

"Hearing that Zack lost his son really struck a nerve with me...especially since I'm the one that killed him..."

Pretty funny.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 18, 2016)

About to start episode 5 of Jessica Jones. Been decent so far but still waiting for it to really draw me in. Part of the problem is that I am just not a Ritter fan. I am already on record of saying she isn't attractive and that doesn't help but even as an actress in general I am not digging her.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 18, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> About to start episode 5 of Jessica Jones.* Been decent so far but still waiting for it to really draw me in.* Part of the problem is that I am just not a Ritter fan. I am already on record of saying she isn't attractive and that doesn't help but even as an actress in general I am not digging her.



Keep waiting then, it won't.


----------



## Slice (Jan 18, 2016)

Tony you're such a hater.


----------



## Slice (Jan 18, 2016)

Season 1 of Fargo has Key and Peele.
Season 2 has Ron Swanson.
Awesome


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 18, 2016)

Slice said:


> Season 1 of Fargo has Key and Peele.
> Season 2 has Ron Swanson.
> Awesome



I have never seen anything from Key and Peele that would leave me to believe they are funny or ever will be. In fact, they are pretty annoying in most of the stuff I have seen. 

I could use some Ron Swanson in my life though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2016)

almost at the end of Season 1

And wow, Malvo is a total Psychopath! Bet he'd kill his own mother if right opportunity presented itself.


----------



## Grape (Jan 18, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> I have never seen anything from Key and Peele that would leave me to believe they are funny or ever will be. In fact, they are pretty annoying in most of the stuff I have seen.
> 
> I could use some Ron Swanson in my life though.




Try not being a racist from the south


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 18, 2016)

Grape said:


> Try not being a racist from the south



I don't even know where to being with this....


----------



## KidTony (Jan 18, 2016)

Slice said:


> Season 1 of Fargo has Key and Peele.
> Season 2 has Ron Swanson.
> Awesome



Nick Offerman is the best in S2. He doesn't appear a lot earlier on, but there's this episode he had me DYING.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 18, 2016)

How do you guys like the clumsy ass Training Day nonsense in The Revenant? I don't understand the praise for this film at all.


----------



## Slice (Jan 18, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> I have never seen anything from Key and Peele that would leave me to believe they are funny or ever will be. In fact, they are pretty annoying in most of the stuff I have seen.
> 
> I could use some Ron Swanson in my life though.



I only saw a handful of their sketches but thought they were quite funny.
And they aren't in the show as their comedy alter egos.

But i agree that everyone need more Swanson.



Grape said:


> Try not being a racist from the south



>Texas


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 18, 2016)

Cyphon said:
			
		

> I have never seen anything from Key and Peele that would leave me to believe they are funny or ever will be. In fact, they are pretty annoying in most of the stuff I have seen.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 18, 2016)

Slice said:


> I only saw a handful of their sketches but thought they were quite funny.
> And they aren't in the show as their comedy alter egos.
> 
> But i agree that everyone need more Swanson.



Must be a German thing 

I don't know which one is which but that bald guy has been in a few things and he is whack every time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2016)

*Fargo (season 1)*

Damn good television. The next season has a hard act to follow when it comes to acting, storytelling, humor, casting-- and I could go on forever.

*A+*


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 18, 2016)

Fargo S2 > Fargo S1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2016)

I hope so. But I won't count on it


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 18, 2016)

Fuck y'all.

I'm TittyNipple.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2016)

Who??


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2016)

Huey, why is your name The Mad King?  Why not go with something cooler?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Huey, why is your name The Mad King?  Why not go with something cooler?


Why do you have a female anime name?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2016)

Good point, Huey.

I remember not being sure   on Rukia's sex back in the day...The girly sets he used to wear didn't exactly help matters.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 18, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Who??



Yes sir. Yes, sir.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Good point, Huey.
> 
> I remember not being sure   on Rukia's sex back in the day...The girly sets he used to wear didn't exactly help matters.



He actually wore Blue esk sets?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Why do you have a female anime name?


Fair point.

This name seemed like a good idea in 2006.  At this point, i have had it too long to simply drop it.  But you have changed your name a number of times now!  My mistake of choosing Rukia for my name was made in the past.  Your mistake choosing the Mad King was made in the present.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Fair point.
> 
> This name seemed like a good idea in 2006.  At this point, i have had it too long to simply drop it.  But you have changed your name a number of times now!  My mistake of choosing Rukia for my name was made in the past.  Your mistake choosing the Mad King was made in the present.



This was the full name I had wanted to go with, the full name would have taken at least 3-4 lines. So I backed out last minute.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 18, 2016)

Purple Reign.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2016)

Continuum is good.  This is as close as it gets to Dark Angel.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 18, 2016)

Finished Fargo Season 2. Loved it . Gonna re-watch the first season with my brother soon(it'll be his first time seeing it), so I can do an appropriate comparison.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2016)

Hopefully Para watched Fargo.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 19, 2016)

Pretty sure he jumped on it as soon as it came out.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 19, 2016)

*Two Days, One Night -8.5/10*

The Dardennes latest bohemian flick. This one stars Marion Cotillard as a depressed working class belgian woman, who after taking some time off work from being sick, finds out she's been laid off due to her coworkers choosing a bonus over keeping her. She now has a weekend to find all her co-workers and persuade them to change their mind, que movie. There isn't much more to the plot than that, this movie revolves around the main character Sandra visiting her co-workers and making the same plea over and over again, with mixed reactions from each. Despite this simple premise, this movie is effective because Cotillard, who give one of her best performances, makes you feel for her the character so much, which makes each new visit a depressing, tense experience, you'll cheer with each victory, and fall deeper into depression along with the character with each defeat. Also have to mention that the movie is incredibly authentic. It had several chances to "cop-out", and it never took the easy route, delivering a satisfying experience through and through, and a worthy conclusion.

*The Assassin -7/10*

So....I didn't get it. This a very hyped film with critics, and i can certainly appreciate the filmmaking here: the grand visuals, the impossibly subdued sound direction, the acting...but what else was there? I'm not sure i could tell you. This is the slow burns-of-slow burns, a movie that's about an hour and 30 minutes long that ends up feeling like three hours by the end. My main problem wasn't the pacing, or the lack of action for a martial arts movie (it's not wuxia like i assumed, but stylised martial arts) that i found to be its biggest flaw, but the chilly, distant characters which made caring about any of them improbable. This isn't a bad movie by any stretch of the imagination, but at at least for me, it wasn't a particularly enjoyable one.

On deck for tomorrow: 

Well, given that Batman: Bad Blood rips just hit, and i haven't watched a DC animated movie since the 90s, I'm in a mood for an animated batman-thon. Starting with year 1, and making my way through the dark knight returns, red hood and the damian trilogy, i figure i can kill two or so days.


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Pretty sure he jumped on it as soon as it came out.


Nope. AFAIK he still hasn't seent it.

Also, Jada Picket, who fucking cares about your no talent ass.


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2016)

I watched the first four epsiodes of S2.

I like how its so different and the effort put into it to make it look like the actual 70s.
I also want to punch Peggy in the face whenever she opens her mouth.
But so far this does not have the same "i need to keep watching" effect S1 had.
Still very good.


And i am also pretty sure Para watched and praised S1


----------



## Grape (Jan 19, 2016)

I watched most of the first episode. Culkin was annoying.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 19, 2016)

*Jessica Jones season 1*

I enjoyed it well enough but there are definitely a lot of flaws involved that I hope they can clean up some in further seasons. Some I know obviously can't be fixed. This is one of those occasions where the supporting cast is more enjoyable than the lead. Ritter is a meh actress which isn't helped by the fact that she is not attractive either. Some people don't like to admit it but it is definitely easier to watch people who are more appealing than it is the other way around. As harsh as that may come off. Luckily her step sister is hot and she has a pretty big role. 

Anyway, I thought the dialogue was pretty lazy throughout. I didn't keep any count but I would say they said used the lords name in vain close to 50 times. Are there no other curse words or ways to express shock or surprise? Is that really all they could come up with? I don't mind any level of cussing but if I really start to notice it that probably means it is being overused quite a bit. 

There were a few standout moments but it could definitely use more. The ending was very anticlimactic in my opinion. Despite the flaws I would be interested to see the direction a second season takes.

_C+_


----------



## KidTony (Jan 19, 2016)

I think Ritter is attractive and a good actress. She is the best part of an otherwise mediocre show. Patsy is ugly as fuck and has a face like a beat sack of potatoes. Don't know what Simpson saw in her.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 19, 2016)

KidTony said:


> I think Ritter is attractive and a good actress. She is the best part of an otherwise mediocre show. Patsy is ugly as fuck and has a face like a beat sack of potatoes. Don't know what Simpson saw in her.





Simpson was an oaf himself. So I guess if view Patsy that way they are a good pair. 

If you like the crackhead look of Ritter more power to you.


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2016)

In what universe is the Patsy actress unattractive?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 19, 2016)

Slice said:


> In what universe is the Patsy actress unattractive?



The universe of opposites where Ritter _is_ attractive 


I will say this for Ritter, I don't really know the JJ character so to her credit she might have played it well (that seems to be the consensus anyway). So maybe I just don't like the character and thus, I don't like Ritter. Even considering that, there were times I just simply didn't like her performance. 


Think I will give Fargo a go. Want to switch over to comedy and then back to something comic.


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2016)

I think both are attractive. But i always loved the dark hair plus light skin on a fit woman look.


Fargo isnt really a comedy. Its a crime drama with lots of black humor added.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2016)

Slice said:


> I think both are attractive. But i always loved the dark hair plus light skin on a fit woman look.


I agree; it's a nice contrast.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 19, 2016)

Slice said:


> I think both are attractive. But i always loved the dark hair plus light skin on a fit woman look.



Dark hair and light skin isn't my favorite combo but I have seen attractive women with the combo. Ritter herself just isn't attractive IMO.

When I say "if you like the crackhead look" I am not saying that to be mean or hyperbolic. I truly think she looks kind of sickly most of the time. 

I feel like Emma Roberts and Lily Collins have had the dark hair, pale skin look and they pull it off. I could be remembering wrong though. 



> Fargo isnt really a comedy. Its a crime drama with lots of black humor added.



Ah ok. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2016)

Man, you guys are clowns.  Both of those women are fine asf.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2016)

Rukia's got the right idea.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2016)

Good news guys.

[YOUTUBE]X2i9Zz_AqTg[/YOUTUBE]

It looks like Rose Byrne is about to steal another Neighbors movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2016)

I prefer Patsy, but I wouldn't say krysten's ugly--just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2016)

Slice said:


> In what universe is the Patsy actress unattractive?


Kid Tony and Cyphon disappointed me this time dude.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 19, 2016)

I can understand not finding Krysten attractive, but Patsy is beautiful no question about it. Not sure what kind of weird standards are going on in this thread.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2016)

[youtube]CmRih_VtVAs[/youtube]

Looks entertaining.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2016)

Bluebeard said:


> I can understand not finding Krysten attractive, but Patsy is beautiful no question about it. Not sure what kind of weird standards are going on in this thread.



I mean--yeah to us..

We can't _all_ bring home women at the caliber Kidtony does on the regular.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 19, 2016)

I ain't gonna beat a dead horse but I honestly can't understand the appeal of Krysten to anyone. I mean obviously people are going to like her as just about every person in the world has someone who finds them appealing but no matter what pics I look at and how I try and skew my view I just don't see it. 

No disrespect to her as a person either. Just can't find the attraction.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> I ain't gonna beat a dead horse but I honestly can't understand the appeal of Krysten to anyone. I mean obviously people are going to like her as just about every person in the world has someone who finds them appealing but no matter what pics I look at and how I try and skew my view I just don't see it.
> 
> No disrespect to her as a person either. Just can't find the attraction.



Are we _supposed_ to be into the same kind of chicks? There's no need to force your attraction, bro.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2016)

Taleran said:


> Looks entertaining.


I agree with that.

I'm not blown away by anything I have seen.  But I'm sure it can play the role of big dumb summer blockbuster just fine.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 19, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Are we _supposed_ to be into the same kind of chicks? There's no need to force your attraction, bro.



It isn't that. It is the same approach I take with judging most things. Like when you guys really hype a movie or tv show and I don't like it. I try to sit back and objectively try and see what there was people could have liked. And if I say it doesn't click that is my honest opinion. I just like to be clear that I am not in it to be a contrarian nor am I one of those people who hates things just because they are popular. 

Anyway, that was a long winded way of saying you all have terrible taste


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I agree with that.
> 
> I'm not blown away by anything I have seen.  But I'm sure it can play the role of big dumb summer blockbuster just fine.



How are you not blown away by enchantress, this all you've been talking about for the last 5 years.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2016)

Damn there are a lot of hot women in Pride Prejudice and Zombies.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 20, 2016)

So I started the Batman-thon today...

*Batman: Year One - 8/10*

A very solid watch, despite the all too familiar batman origin story theme. Bolstered by some great voice acting (Bryan Cranston as Jim Gordon in particular), focus on character over action, and told in an adult, mature form. This one recounts Batman's first year as the caped crusader, from his and Jim Gordon's point of view. What i liked most here is that the writers treated the story in an adult manner, including stuff you usually wouldn't expect to see from an animated batman movie, like Jim Gordon's extra marital affair, and the fact that Catwoman was a prostitute before she became a thief. Some great animated bits too, though don't expect much action.

*Son of Batman - 8/10*

I think the main flaw in these animated films are their incredibly short run time. An hour 15 minutes really isn't enough time to tell a a complete story. I came out of this one feeling like if it had been a half hour longer, there would have been something special here. The actions scenes were fantastic, truly had me glued to the screen, and what we did get in the form of character development and character interactions was great too, just wish there was more of it. Like it is, this movie was heck of enjoyable. Basic plot premise: After being cast aside, Slade Wilson (AKA Deathstroke) betrays and ambushes Ra's Al Ghul and kills him (he's dead for this time right? :rolleyes). His daughter Talia, now in charge of the organization takes her son (and the prospect future leader of the league of shadows) Damian, who just happens to be Bruce Wayne's son, to meet and stay with his father. Batman now has to rein his hothead son in, who has taken the role of Robin, but has his own agenda in wanting vengeance for his grandfather's death. 

I actually really liked Damian here. I thought his petulance and brashness would get tiresome quickly, but there's a certain kind of charm to him, and i particularly enjoyed his interactions with nightwing and Alfred. The dynamic between father and son shows promise, and i'm looking forward to seeing how it develops in the following films. The voice acting was mostly good, with exception of the wooden Morena Baccarin as Talia, and whoever played Deathstroke (it didn't help that his dialogue wasn't written very good ). Finally, like i already mentioned, the action scenes were fantastic. From the choreography of the fights (the opening sequences is thrilling), to the animation, if you haven't seen this yet, there's probably worst stuff to spend an hour 15 minutes on.

*Batman: Under the Red Hood - 8.5/10*

Probably the best i've seen so far. This one tells the story of a new criminal player in town called the Red Hood, whose subdued the other criminal lords of gotham, and is proving to be an elusive pain for batman to hunt down. As he does, light is shed on some facts from batman's past that might make this his toughest task yet. Fantastic animation, couples with some great character work to deliver a more than solid movie, though still wished it was longer, because as good as it was, these movies could be better if they all had more time to breath in between the action sequences.

I also kind of watched TDKR part 1, and 2. I say kinda because i really wasn't into it, and skipped around to most of the fights, so don't feel like i can give it a soli review. Al i can say is, would have worked much better as an anthology and not two movies. Definitely the weakest of the bunch, despite being based on one of the most hyped batman comics of all time, i don't think it lives up to it at all.

On deck for tomorrow: _Batman vs. Robin_, _Batman: Bad Blood_ and maybe i'll check out some of the justice league movies too, before i get back to live action.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2016)

Patsy fine as a muh'fucka.

Ritter. Not so much. Bitch can't even act.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 20, 2016)

That Suicide Squad trailer has got to be one of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2016)

Stunna said he'd drink juice from the bottom of a dumpster to bang Margot Robbie.

But yeah, that trailer looks good.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2016)

Stunna says a lot of things


----------



## Slice (Jan 20, 2016)

Its a well made trailer.
Whoever cut that knows how to market cape movies.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2016)

Slice said:


> Its a well made trailer.
> Whoever cut that knows how to market cape movies.



Problems is the real movie is going to be average most likely.


----------



## Slice (Jan 20, 2016)

Thats possible, but you have to give credit where its due.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 20, 2016)

Grape said:


> Stunna said he'd drink juice from the bottom of a dumpster* to bang Margot Robbie.*
> 
> But yeah, that trailer looks good.


You got to make your trolling believable, if this was Elsa or Princess Jasmine then you would have been solid.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 20, 2016)

*Jackie Brown*

for about the first hour and a half of the this movie, it dragged more than any QT movie i've ever seen (maybe including hateful eight), and i kept thinking "this should've been cut, this could've been compressed..." - in the final stretch, a lot of it pays off, much like hateful eight. but i'd probably still have cut at least some of it. the movie's a whole 154 minutes, and the plot and subject matter are both fairly standard. genre pieces can be elevated by great directors, and there are a lot of cool shots and neat touches in this, as well as a lot of great performances, but some of it does drag. still, i enjoyed it, and although it's overlong, stylistically and content-wise it's his most restrained and most...subtle? movie. and it's good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2016)

What happened to you man..you used to be beautiful


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2016)

Awesome Neighbors 2 trailer.  The Seth Rogan comedy era continues.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 21, 2016)

Special ID: C+

Not one of Donnie Yen's better efforts of late, but it wasn't bad. Just kinda...meh.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 21, 2016)

*Batman Vs Robin - 7.5/10
*
A lot of potential just not executed correctly. Direct sequel to Son of Batman, finds Damien Wayne full on in the role of Robin. This time around, the menace comes from the secretive "court of owls", who are a secret organization of gotham elites bent on seizing power, and controlling everything from the shadows. Batman has to face off against them, all the while reining in his hothead son, while Damien is forced to choose sides: His father and the role he has designed for him, or his baser nature as a trained assassin.

Like i said, this could been something, the pieces where there...just came up way short in the execution department. My complaint about run time being a factor in the last movie was sort of alleviated here. This time around, it wasn't much longer (about 10 minutes longer than son of batman, clocking in around an hour and twenty-five minutes or so) but since there was no introductions to be made, and very little time to waste on set up we could get right int the thick of things. Instead, this movie failed to deliver in the story department. What seemed to be an interesting plot, sort of devolved into a plot-hole riddle, cliched super hero fare. Worst of all, the "Batman vs Robin" aspect didn't work well. It's understandable that there would be tension between father and son, less so that Damien would be swept up so easy by a person he just met. Essentially, the writers just wanted you to go along with a half-baked plot and stick for the action sequences, which again were excellent (though not quite as good as the previous one). Gets the 7.5, because is worth watching for the great action sequences alone.

*Batman: Bad Blood - 8.5/10*

Now this one is more like it. Less a Batman and Damien movie, and more super-hero team up flick, the premise of this one is simple: Batman is missing, and his absence is being felt. A who's who of side-character heroes, including Nightwing, Batwoman, Lucius fox's son as Batwing, and Damien himself team up to fill the void, and find out just what exactly is going on with Bruce. With a more interesting and nuanced story than the first two, addressing some mature topics in an adult matter (Batwoman's sexuality is given lots of screentime here, and in a tasteful manner) and some great fight sequences, this one was the best yet. If not for one HUGE drawback (that i will discuss below under spoiler tags as is a big spoiler) i would rated this one even higher.


*Spoiler*: _My big issue_ 





Talia is the bad guy here. I get that Talia is a complicated character, that through the Batman series has been both an ally and an enemy, but the difference between this Talia and the one from Son of Batman is just too big...

We go from a loving mother willing to sacrifice her life for her kid, to a heartless bitch that doesn't even hesitate to order him killed? I feel like I'm missing a big piece of the puzzle here. I get that this isn't necessarily a direct sequel (in fact, it can't be) but at least an explanation of what happened in between was warranted. The way they handled it makes for people who just watched these movies in sequence go "WTF" big time. They way it was handled more than just bothered me, it actually threatened to ruin my enjoyment of this movie 


 

So that's it for Batman, i think. Going to check out a couple of the Justice League ones before i call it quits with the animation stuff, but i also have _"Batman: Assault on Arkham"_, and was wondering if anyone could tell me if this one is worth watching?


----------



## Grape (Jan 21, 2016)

Instead of Being John Malkovich. They should have made Being Billy Bob Thornton.


----------



## Grape (Jan 21, 2016)

Holy fuck. 

Can't be real.

[youtube]ZOmRi927TPI[/youtube]


----------



## KidTony (Jan 21, 2016)

so like...is this the thread where people just post random shit that has nothing to do with movies now? Or has it always been like that and i'm just new to the party..


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 21, 2016)

New Girl season 1 and 2- I think Schmidt is having a prime to where he is elevating as a top five funniest character of all time for me personally. I heard the series sucks gradually. The actor is fucking amazing wow.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2016)

a lot of people objected to schmidt's villainous turn in season 3

i loved it tbh

the way it happened was hilarious and almost everything that came from it was hilarious too


----------



## Slice (Jan 21, 2016)

_Adam Sandler movie where he has Jennifer Aniston as his pretend (ex) wife to score with a much younger chick_ (Dont know the english title, too lazy to look it up)

This was (by Sandler standards) actually quite funny.
What brings it down is the ultra annoying cousin character and his perverted idiot act.
The movie was fine without such a low.
Surprisingly little amount of lame jokes and the kid playing his "son" is just great.

Also Jennifer Aniston in that bikini 

Still the annoying parts (even if they are few) drag it down

3/5


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]NAcZfcpjw_0[/YOUTUBE]

i fucking lost it


----------



## Slice (Jan 21, 2016)

Chocochip said:


> People rate TV shows all the time on this thread.



Dont take him too seriously.
Rating TV shows is perfectly fine.


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 21, 2016)

Grape said:


> [youtube]tpruWzaUPGY[/youtube]



I saw this show, it was fucking hilarious. Probably in my top three animes as far as comedy goes. This show is no hold bars, shame, and is just fucking dumb.


----------



## Grape (Jan 21, 2016)

I lose it at "there's no fucking justice in this world". Great line.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 21, 2016)

So..._Assault on Arkham_, worth checking out?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 21, 2016)

Slice said:


> _Adam Sandler movie where he has Jennifer Aniston as his pretend (ex) wife to score with a much younger chick_ (Dont know the english title, too lazy to look it up)
> 
> This was (by Sandler standards) actually quite funny.
> What brings it down is the ultra annoying cousin character and his perverted idiot act.
> ...



Yeah he was a terrible character. In fact that guy sucks in everything and isn't even remotely funny. It was a pretty enjoyable flick and the cast of women.....



*Batman: Bad Blood*

I think this may be my favorite DC animated movie to date. The voice cast was all on point, the plot was solid and this was probably the most crisp action I can remember seeing in one of these things. 1 or 2 of the non costume moments were a little lame but outside of that this was a very fun movie. Great stuff.

4.5/5


----------



## KidTony (Jan 21, 2016)

Did what i put on spoiler in my review bothered you too?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 21, 2016)

KidTony said:


> Did what i put on spoiler in my review bothered you too?



I don't really remember Son of Batman. I went through a couple of stretches watching everything DC animated and some of it kind of blends together now.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> Yeah he was a terrible character. In fact that guy sucks in everything and isn't even remotely funny. It was a pretty enjoyable flick and the cast of women.....
> /QUOTE]
> 
> someone hasn't seen punch drunk love
> ...


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 21, 2016)

Didi said:


> someone hasn't seen punch drunk love
> 
> 
> (or one of his few movies that are funny, like Happy Gilmore)



Are you talking about Adam Sandler?

I was talking about Nick Swardson.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2016)

oh yeah
misread that, nvm


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2016)

Tom McCarthy directed both 2015's Spotlight _and_ The Cobbler.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2016)

Why are we talking about New Girl?  This is a movie thread.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2016)

Rukia's right; I'm about to clean house.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2016)

You ain't about to do shit


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2016)

Don't be lax Stunna.  Shit like this didn't happen when Para was the primary mod.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2016)

You were warned.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2016)

Did he just...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2016)

This continuum show is really good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2016)

lol Cinemasin's review of Furious 7 did not disappoint.

Might be his best.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2016)

I feel bad for Captain Cold.  He has to fucking carry this Legends of Tomorrow series.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 21, 2016)

*Wonder Woman -8/10*

A pretty solid origin story. Specially for me, a CBM casual who had only passing knowledge of who Wonder Woman is, this movie does a great job of introducing her character, and her story. The supporting characters are mostly likable, the action scenes are great (that opening sequence, my gawd) and it had some of the best humor of any of these DC movies, even if the gender politics got annoying after awhile though i know that comes with the territory. Not much holding this one back other than the fact that it is an origin story, and there's only so much you can do with those in terms of originality or freshness, but by origin story standards, its pretty excellent.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2016)

Gesy just took stunna's slap to the face like a bitch


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 21, 2016)

KidTony said:


> *Batman Vs Robin - 7.5/10
> *
> A lot of potential just not executed correctly. Direct sequel to Son of Batman, finds Damien Wayne full on in the role of Robin. This time around, the menace comes from the secretive "court of owls", who are a secret organization of gotham elites bent on seizing power, and controlling everything from the shadows. Batman has to face off against them, all the while reining in his hothead son, while Damien is forced to choose sides: His father and the role he has designed for him, or his baser nature as a trained assassin.
> 
> ...



I agree with both.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2016)

Yo, I read the comics.  And even in the comics it never made sense.  Why the change?  Talia supported Bruce as an ally for 50 years; her father was the only thing that ever came between them.  They even had a son.  So why did Talia suddenly decide that Batman was an enemy?  Why did she have her son killed?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 22, 2016)

If we gotten the Question and a hind at Time and Jason I would have rated the movie a 10/10 but I agree it's a solid 8/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Gesy just took stunna's slap to the face like a bitch



 This moment is gonna come back to haunt him.

I promise you that.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice to see that the 100 is still terrific.


----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2016)

Gesy i love that new avatar.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> This moment is gonna come back to haunt him.
> 
> I promise you that.





~Gesy~ said:


> You ain't about to do shit


**


----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2016)

Stunna right now:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvJiYrRcfQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 22, 2016)

Gesy you have to take it hard bro


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 22, 2016)

Stunna said:


> **



Stunna savage as fuck


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Tom McCarthy directed both 2015's Spotlight _and_ The Cobbler.



.........what.........

On another note, I've chosen to skip all the new releases coming out this weekend- "The 5th Wave", "The Boy" and "Dirty Grandpa". I feel very proud of myself. I would've said yes to "Ip Man 3", but it's not playing close to me at a convenient time.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 22, 2016)

*The Big Short*

i liked this movie. it was funny, clever, and engaging. i usually like movies _like_ this, that have a bunch of roles in the 25-50 range providing material for good actors to play real people and have real problems - usually professional - to resolve, to have drama and play off each other well. i mentally group a lot of movies that may not all seem alike at first, like this or moneyball, the insider, up in the air, michael clayton, and so on, together. 

it delivered on the expectations i have for movies like that. good performances, mostly-solid characters, good dialogue, a lot of great conversation scenes, a lot of intellectual engagement in the conflicts and the issues presented by the premise. it also had something most of those movies - which are all pretty conventionally-shot - don't, which is an unusual and eclectic way of presenting that material. the movie was kind of a collage of present-day narrative, fourth-wall-breaking audience-addressed narration - including clever twists on that concept where random celebrities explained the financial crisis - video clips ranging from news to mtv, and photomontages.

i know only a little more than shit about economics, so the fact that this movie could create dramatic moments from people talking business jargon and realising how fucked-up a situation was through that, is pretty amazing. i was constantly engaged in the issues presented, and i was constantly engaged in the sometimes-hilarious, sometimes-depressing conversations that the people involved in the short had with a multitude of people who were either sunk deep into the housing bubble or perpetuating it. 

occasionally, the direction got on my nerves a little. there's an early bit with steve carell on the phone in the street where the camera just will not stop moving around way too fast and cutting way too quickly between those shots and flashbacks and photos, in a way that was close to epilepsy-inducing. thankfully adam mcckay calmed the fuck down with that, but i was still occasionally confused by what the photos and videos in the montages were supposed to communicate or how they were relevant. i wasn't all that hot on christian bale's character - good performance, but the lone semi-autistic genius who can see what everyone else can't is way past done, and his narrative was detached from everyone else's that made his scenes drag a little. 

these are minor qualms, though. it's a very good, thoroughly entertaining movie about something which isn't remotely entertaining, and it's an interesting movie which engages you completely on the intellectual level, which is way too rare. it shies away from any sort of triumphalist or hollywood-like ending, and takes a scathing, sarcastic, and refreshingly realistic attitude to the real life shitshow of the financial crisis. so, go watch it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2016)

Stunna said:


> **


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 22, 2016)

hold up...did Stunner get laid?

Is he a man now?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 22, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> hold up...did Stunner get laid?
> 
> Is he a man now?




Most likely got to second base


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 22, 2016)

*The Matrix*- Goddam this movie isn't as great as I remember. It could be the fact I'd watch it about 4-5 times a year from 2006-2009. I haven't watched it since 2009, but I still found myself finishing lines for the movie before they were even said. It could be that I got older. But I still think this is a damn fine film, but not one that can stay my #1 any longer.

*My rating: 8/10*


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 22, 2016)

Started Daredevil today and am 4 episodes in. Liking this much better than Jessica Jones so far. Holy hell is it violent though. Sometimes unnecessarily so.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2016)

Daredevil is alright.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2016)

Self-less: B

Solid, interesting enough thriller. Many have complained that it had more potential and...they're probably right. It had all the right elements to stand out a lot more, but I thought it was still entertaining.


----------



## Grape (Jan 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Daredevil is alright.







I legitimately skully'd IRL to that one.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 23, 2016)

*Justice League: Crisis on Two Earths -8/10*

You've seen this premise before. Alternate earth analogues of our earth's superheroes are the bad guys, their version of our villains (The Joker, Lex Luthor) are the good guys. Villains are taking over, killing all the good guys, lex luthor travels to our earth in search of aid: que movie. So yeah, plot is pretty much an excuse for action sequences and showcasing a bunch of made up "alternates" (they are more like analogues, not exact copies) of our heroes to go up against. Some interesting characters (such as batman analogue, owlman), and decent animation make this one a solid watch.

I do have to say though, Batman didn't come off looking too great here. I expected him to be, you know...batman, and kick metahuman ass despite not being superpowered...not so much. Even the final fight he was getting his ass kicked by Owlman and only managed to win because of PIS.

*
Justice League: Doom - 8/10*

So i was expecting JL vs Doomsday, was expecting wrong. The bad guy's here are the legion of doom, which is composed of one bad dude from each of our heroes' rogue gallery (Metallo, Cheetah, Mirror Master, Bane, etc) led by Vandal Savage. The plot i'm actually quite certain is based on a real comic arc, where Batman's "contingency" plans in case any member of the justice league goes bad (ieL how to incapacitate them all) get stolen, then used against the respective members of the JL as part of Savage's master plan: que movie.

This plot is certainly more interesting, but as with all these movies, the execution sets apart from being a fantastic movie and more of a solid watch. The whole "contingency" plan thing is quite interesting, but it gets resolved much too quickly, then a quick raid into the enemy's stronghold and it's over. Would have been a much better anthology, spread out of several episodes of an arc, rather than short hour and fifteen minute movie. Animation is OK (still anywhere near as good as the damian wayne/batman movies, or even wonder woman), but the voice acting is top notch. Despite the actual movie not living up to the premise, i think there's something there with this storyline (read: possible live action JL movie making use of this??).

I got left: _Superman: Unbound,__ Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox, Justice League: War, and Justice League: Gods and Monsters_. 

Though, i'm kind of getting tired of watching cartoons and itching to go back to live action, so not sure if i'm going to be checking these out.


----------



## Grape (Jan 23, 2016)

Detective, I think you sold yourself short.

[youtube]P8-Et8QSJH0[/youtube]


----------



## Slice (Jan 23, 2016)

KidTony said:


> *Justice League: Crisis on Two Earths -8/10*



One of my favorites of the animated movies. Owl Man was boss - and so was the ending.



KidTony said:


> *
> Justice League: Doom - 8/10*



The comic (named "Tower of Babel") had the exact same problems and the idea of Batmans contingency plans was also resolved way too quick.
A good idea with mediocre execution.


----------



## Slice (Jan 23, 2016)

^ 10/10 contribution to the thread


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Daredevil is alright.



Finally! someone who understands


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 23, 2016)

The funny thing is Rukia was the one wanking how excellent and perfect Daredevil was.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 23, 2016)

Concussion : 8/10
Steve Jobs : 8/10
Room : 8/10

All 3 of them are pretty decent films.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 23, 2016)

It is Sonny Chiba's birthday go watch some Sonny Chiba


----------



## Grape (Jan 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Daredevil is alright.





Liverbird said:


> Finally! someone who understands




Niche Trolling.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 23, 2016)

Punisher 2004 film

9/10


This was the most faithful adaptation of the Punisher in a movie ever. Thomas Jane will always be the Punisher to me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Punisher 2004 film
> 
> 9/10
> 
> ...



I'd say it's the least faithful, the 1989 and 2008 version were better interpretations.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 23, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'd say it's the least faithful, the 1989 and 2008 version characterized the character better.



Then you haven't read Punisher year one or welcome back Frank.


2008 Punisher classified Frank as a psychopath, which he isn't. He kills but not in the manner that was shown


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> 2008 Punisher classified Frank as a psychopath, which he isn't.



Like the time he felt guilt over killing a cop--so much so that he almost quit vigilantism ? 

Wait..





The Mad King said:


> He kills but not in the manner that was shown



Um no, Punisher can be quite sadistic when he wants to be, he doesn't have a specific manner of killing.

Point is Thomas Jane didn't sell it well enough to my standards.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 23, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Like the time he felt guilt over killing a cop?
> 
> Wait..
> 
> ...




That's your opinion not fact which you're seem to be confusing. In Welcome Back Frank, Punisher wasn't sadistic he was merciful at times to minor criminals.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> *I'd say*





~Gesy~ said:


> * to my standards*.





The Mad King said:


> That's your opinion not fact which you're seem to be confusing.







The Mad King said:


> In Welcome Back Frank, Punisher wasn't sadistic he was merciful at times to minor criminals.



Punisher has been around since the 70's, are you really giving me one story when he was in fact merciful?

*sigh*

Normally I'd post a few scans proving you wrong, but I don't think it's worth the energy, i'mma take this L, bro.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2016)

**


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 23, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Punisher has been around since the 70's, are you really giving me one story when he was in fact merciful?
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Normally I'd post a few scans proving you wrong, but I don't think it's worth the energy, i'mma take this L, bro.



You do know Punisher war zone is base off of one run of the comics too right ? Or did Stunna mentally fucked you up so bad you can't hold a coherent point without contradicting yourself.


Normally you would take the L, and from the looks of it from the previous pages in this thread you been taking more L's than a tranie on Santa Monica Blvd.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2016)

Continuum.  This show.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 24, 2016)

*Superman: Unbound - 7/10*

Like most these DC romps, has a mildly interesting premise that bores you to death by the 30th minute mark. Brainiac wants to conquer earth, Supergirl going through growing pains, lois lane bitching supes doesn't spend time with her, que movie. Generic plot, uniteresting characters, above average animation, and passable action sequences. First half or so is is above average before i started getting bored. Give this one a pass unless you're really into animated cbm stuff, and then you probably already seen this. 

*Justice League: War - 8/10*

Darkseid wants to invade the world. That's basically it as far as plot goes. The selling point is, and wants makes this movie mildly enjoyable is that this is an origin story, so the JL doesn't know each other yet. Seeing these characters interact and meet for the first time, along with some very good animation and action sequences makes this one a solid watch. 

*Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox - 9/10*

BY FAR AND AWAY the best of these DC animated movies i've seen since the early batman flicks (mask of phantasm, mr freeze). I know this is based on a real comic storyline, but i feel like this is the first one so far that i've seen that takes an interesting premise (alternative timeline) and runs with it without botching the execution. This one features Flash running really fast or w/e the hell he does creating a new timeline with alternative version of our heroes. Naturally, a bunch of them are evil and the world is about to be destroyed by their warring, que movie. What i liked tho, is that the characters aren't there just to make cameos or fight, they are real people with real motivations and some of them are super interesting. If you thought owlman from _crisis on two earths_ was a cool batman analogue, wait till you see THIS batman. He's fucking awesome, all I'm going to say. This movie is also super brutal, easily the most adult oriented DC animation i've seen, lets just say it doesn't spare you the gory details or shocking deaths. Art is vibrant and crisp, animation is stellar, and the action sequences are top notch, but above all the characters are interesting and the story is engaging. If you're going to watch any of these DC animated flicks and just one, watch this one.

Aaaand, i think that's about it folks. I'm just about burnt our of all these CBM animations. Still got at least three to watch, but is not going to happen any time soon. Back to live action tomorrow. I think i have five or six movies before i can safely make my top 10 movies of the year list.

On deck for tomorrow: _Macbeth, The Tribe, Infinitely Polar Bear_


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2016)

Kid Tony.  I watched Room finally.  Not bad.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 24, 2016)

Punisher War Zone is far, far better than that piece of shit pussy ass emo Thomas Jane version.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 24, 2016)

The Hateful Eight - Snooze fest. I actually, for the first time ever, fell asleep during a screening in the cinema. The action scenes had the length it took the bullet to reach the targets skull, nut sack or other body part after that we went back to absolutely pointless dialogue that did nothing to further the plot.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 24, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Punisher 2004 film
> 
> 9/10
> 
> ...



I agree completely. That movie was an excellent Punisher movie, all the others are shit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2016)

War zone didn't show Franks's tactical mind and it was cheesy as fuck. Hanging from a chandelier spinning with 2 Uzis .


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> I agree completely. That movie was an excellent Punisher movie, all the others are shit.



Haven't seen the others but I liked this one. I have it actually. Been a loooong time since I have seen it though so not sure exactly where I would stand on it.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 24, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> *Haven't seen the others* but I liked this one. I have it actually. Been a loooong time since I have seen it though so not sure exactly where I would stand on it.



Do yourself a favor and don't.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 24, 2016)

Then preach Gesy

Take the floor


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Then preach Gesy
> 
> Take the floor



No one would listen


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 24, 2016)

That's funny coming from you, Huey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2016)

The key difference here, I don't care but you obviously do as you just clearly expressed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 24, 2016)

You don't care-- yet you use it as means to insult me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2016)

It wasn't meant to be an insult that's how I knew you care


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 24, 2016)

Are we really arguing about the Tom Jane Punisher movie being better than Warzone ?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2016)

Someone needs to say it.  Hail Caesar looks really fucking stupid.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 24, 2016)

All Coen Bros movies look really fucking stupid.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2016)

why's Gesy always so mad tho


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> All Coen Bros movies look really fucking stupid.


Not True Grit.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 24, 2016)

How did I forget that? I remember salivating over that trailer.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2016)

I really like True Grit.  Very solid movie.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Someone needs to say it.  Hail Caesar looks really fucking stupid.


Can't wait for it. That movie's gonna rule


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2016)

Liverbird.  This is unrelated dude.  But it needs to be said.  You can't rely on Arsenal this season.  They aren't going to win the title. They are going to come up short once again.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2016)

Rukia he's a Liverpool fan it's in his name


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Liverbird.  This is unrelated dude.  But it needs to be said.  You can't rely on Arsenal this season.  They aren't going to win the title. They are going to come up short once again.



​


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2016)

No, I know.  We have talked about it plenty of times before.  But I'm sure he is also interested in the performance of league rivals.  Arsenal played today.  And they disappointed.  This absolutely needs to be discussed.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes yes of course, I'm only kidding. 

I actually watched the whole game today, with the utmost of my attention. Their performance was a huge letdown. They showed absolutely no champion character, nor the required will to become champions, unlike their competition(City and especially Leicester). I was very disappointed, even as a Red. I would go as far as to say Spurs have been playing a whole lot better and deserve to be on top of the Gunners.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2016)

They aren't contenders.  But I like the way Southampton is playing.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 24, 2016)

Rukia gotta see Keanu man.

Great comedy!

Money Monster looks like a money spinner.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> They aren't contenders.  But I like the way Southampton is playing.



Yeah, me too. Their match vs Arsenal was unbelievably good. They dominated thoroughly.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 24, 2016)

Huge Coen fan, i'm watching whatever they put out no questions asked.


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2016)

I've never seen Fargo the film.

Deal with it.


----------



## Didi (Jan 25, 2016)

Why should we deal with it? I don't care, it's your loss in missing out on a great film


----------



## Taleran (Jan 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Someone needs to say it.  Hail Caesar looks really fucking stupid.



This statement is not true.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 25, 2016)

Grape said:


> I've never seen Fargo the film.
> 
> Deal with it.



Unbelievable. How do you even cope with yourself?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 25, 2016)

Batman V Superman looks so awful.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 25, 2016)

TetraVaal said:


> Batman V Superman looks so awful.



Only Civil War, Suicide Squad and Deadpool to go.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 25, 2016)

Hannibal is...really slow. But goddam is it compelling, especially Will .



Grape said:


> I've never seen Fargo the film.
> 
> Deal with it.



It's okay if you watched the show . I personally didn't think it was all that great, but it's a solid film.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 25, 2016)

Didi said:


> Why should we deal with it? I don't care, it's your loss in missing out on a great film



grape's kinda autistic

u get used to it


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 25, 2016)

"kinda"


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 25, 2016)

*Daredevil season 1*

Really liked this. Didn't expect much at all going in but this is definitely my best experience with TV comic stuff. That isn't to say I have watched a ton of it but I think it blows away _Jessica Jones_ and what little I watched of _Arrow_. Thinking back there really isn't much I even have to nitpick at. I enjoyed most of the cast although Fisks voice bothered me at times. Didn't like his woman either. Anyway, the action was on point most of the time and the show wasn't afraid to knock some people off. Wasn't PG and clean either which is a plus although I do think it was overly graphic at times. 

Lastly I will just say that somewhere in the back of my mind I was hoping the old Chinese lady would kick some ass and damn did it come close. If she would have had a full fight I would probably give this an A+

_A_


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2016)

*Me Earl and the Dying girl*

+Charming, 
+well acted 
+ nice use of color/camerawork 
+ the dramatic elements felt very natural
+Olivia Cookie is cute as hell
*
A-
*
*We Are Your Friends *

Besides Emily Ratajkowski-- Nothing in this film is particularly memorable. Unlike  the previous film I reviewed-- story progression was forced and poorly written.

*D+*

*Batman Bad Blood*

Best DC animated film I've seen in a while. Though certain plot elements feels out of place (Why is dick suddenly distant from Bruce when they've always seemed close for example) it wouldn't be a problem if they didn't reference past films--but they do--so it is.

*B+*


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> grape's kinda autistic
> 
> u get used to it





Liverbird said:


> "kinda"


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2016)

Good call guys.  I am sold on Keanu.

[YOUTUBE]KjEusWO6VPg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2016)

That shit looks p bad.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2016)

Neighbors 2 and Keanu are the top 2 comedies on the schedule for 2016 so far.  -shrug-


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm not sure last time Rukia sold me on "Let's be cops " I wasted time and money


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2016)

I wouldn't trust me either if I recommended that one.


----------



## Grape (Jan 25, 2016)

You don't even feel bad


----------



## Taleran (Jan 26, 2016)

*Battles Without Honor and Humanity
Hiroshima Death Match
Proxy War
Police Tactics
Final Episode*

The greatest Crime epic of them all with a backdrop of one of the most unique places and times in all of human history. Wire has nothing on this, Godfather has nothing on this.

All the history all the drama all the violence everything is here. From the lone gunman to the police to the always bigger corporations and syndicates playing the scene from outside looking in.

A bunch of men in the shadow of WW2 set in motion a spiral of bloodshed in Hiroshima that will continue.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2016)

This poor indian in season 2 of Fargo 

Kirsten Dunst though


----------



## Slice (Jan 26, 2016)

Grape said:


> This poor indian in season 2 of Fargo
> 
> Kirsten Dunst though



Currently at episode 9 myself.

Peggy is a character making Cat Stark levels of bad decisions - but she cute as hell while doing it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 26, 2016)

_We're realized!

_


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm surprised I haven't seen any think pieces condemning Fargo S2 over sexism tbh


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2016)

Or rather, perceived sexism


----------



## Slice (Jan 26, 2016)

Now that you mention it it really is surprising. 

Something simply being historically accurate hasn't stopped those people before.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2016)

especially after S2's finale


----------



## Slice (Jan 26, 2016)

Cant say anything about that yet.
Will be able to do so in about 90 minutes.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2016)

that's why I was vague; I didn't recall how far you are


----------



## Slice (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't see it.
What exactly is especially sexist in the finale compared to the all present sexism all season long?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 26, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I'm surprised I haven't seen any think pieces condemning Fargo S2 over sexism tbh



Nah, it's just Peggy doesn't have all the wheels turning.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2016)

> I don't see it.
> What exactly is especially sexist in the finale compared to the all present sexism all season long?



*Spoiler*: __ 



The fact that Lou gets the final word on the subject by dismissing Peggy's lamenting the struggle for female equality. He's right, of course, to shut her down in light of the fact that the deaths of countless people supersede her feminist qualms, but throughout the season, it seems like every female character who either declares themselves feminist or behave in a feminist fashion end up with the short end of the stick.

Floyd says she can do what any man can by running the Gerhardts, but that goes up in smoke; Simone's understanding of feminism only goes so far as to excuse her desire for a hedonistic lifestyle; Constance is a bad influence; and Peggy's batshit.

Now, I'm not saying that the season was promoting X or Y. Just pointing something out that I'm surprised I haven't seen other people touching on.


----------



## Slice (Jan 26, 2016)

While all of that is correct i think the finale only falls in line with the rest.
And Lou interrupting her speech is not even comparable to how Simone is treated during the series run or how basically everything a woman ever tries to do is answered by something that can be summed up like _"women be crazy, amirite?"_.

Man the 70s really were crazy.


----------



## Slice (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh and i should drop a rating too.

Fargo Season 2     5/5

A great series who's only faults are that it takes a bit long to really pick up steam and not being as good as its predecessor.
Personally i'm not sold on the absolute absurdity during the episode 9 finale but everything else was just great. Really captured the look and feel of the time perfectly too.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2016)

watching Broadchurch atm

Doctor Who might just be in good hands with Chibnall... but the same was likely said about Moffat in the beginning


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 26, 2016)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh that was noted in the avc reviews

the ambiguous morality of lou shutting peggy down, peggy's complicated characterisation, simone being marginalised, etc.

i'd guess you haven't seen thinkpieces accusing fargo s2 of sexism because people finally figured out that depicting something doesn't equate to promoting it, and that the women who were hurt like that were often sympathetic and/or obviously hard-done-by


----------



## KidTony (Jan 26, 2016)

Fargo has some of the most compelling female characters on TV. Lou's wife, jean smart, peggy, and of course, Allison from season one.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2016)

What TV show should we watch next?


----------



## KidTony (Jan 26, 2016)

*RWBY Volume 1 -9/10*

So finally got around to watching Monty Oum's latest (and last) project. This is essentially a shounen battle-anime with female leads. There's nothing at all out of the ordinary to see here, it's you usual shounen anime with pseudo-modern fantasy plot and teenage school setting..but once you get past that, what is there is excellent. The leads are super likable, as well as the supporting characters, its often hilarious and has some amazing animation every couple of eps. Its worth it just for the action sequences alone, but the other stuff isn't half bad either. Most eps are short, averaging around 6 minutes, with the more action heavy ones double that amount. All in all, volume one comes in just short of a 2 hour run time, so you can watch all of it back to back like a movie--its probably better that way actually. Maybe my rating is a bit on the high side for something that doesn't offer anything different from the usual battle-shounen style story, but i REALLY liked the fight scene animation/choreography. Oftentimes, i would rewind and watch them again and again.

*Infinitely Polar Bear - 8.5/10*

A moving, often funny look at a man with a wildly misunderstood psychological disorder, his family life, and how he deals (or fails to deal) with it all. The performances are the best part. Mark Ruffalo is mostly always great, though i do feel he overplays it a bit, his character could have used a bit of grounding, a bit less of an "all-the-time-extremeness". Luckily, the girls who play his daughters, and Zoe Saldana are amazing here, and largely help make Ruffalo's larger-than-life performance less of a distraction.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2016)

So I know Leo is going to win the Oscar for the Revenant.  But honestly.  I thought he was a lot better in the Wolf of Wall Street.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jan 27, 2016)

Ex Machine - 9.4/10

a fascinating take on existentialism and the psychology of AI's influence on future society. I was surprised at the measly 13 million budget all things considered. It looks spectacular. The interesting, whether it be purposeful or not, colour palette gives the entire film a sombre tone, lending to the atmosphere. 

the reference to Wittgenstein's Blue Book was clever. 

there is more I could say but as it stands now, I'm finding it hard to review it without revealing too much about the plot. this is the type of movie that is best to watch having no information about it, particularly trailers. Trailers these days are abhorrent when it comes to revealing too much.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2016)

*Fargo - S2 - 8.5/10

*The ending p much sucked.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2016)

> The film is a reboot of the King Kong franchise and will serve as the second installment in Legendary's Godzilla-Kong cinematic universe.





> Godzilla-Kong cinematic universe.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2016)

cinema is deeeeeeead


----------



## Slice (Jan 27, 2016)

This is a terrible idea.
Not because of the fact that they are in the same universe but because they will shoehorn them in movies together.

I would be fine with one guy mentioning "Big-ass Ape? Man just like that giant Lizard few years back".

But instead it will be "BEHOLD THE FIGHT OF THE CENTURY! ITS THE KING OF MONSTERS VERSUS THE KING OF THE JUNGLE!"


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2016)

people are so scared of new ideas that they're combining old ideas that don't fit together into some big budget asylum movie 

it's the major studio mega shark vs giant octopus rofl

and people are gonna carp that "if you can accept a giant lizard why can't you accept a giant ape being in the same world as the giant lizard?" but this is just going to be the stupidest thing ever when they get around to having kong fight godzilla and try to come up with some in-universe pseudoscience for it


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2016)

wouldn't godzilla like
you know
totally shitstomp annihilate kong


----------



## Slice (Jan 27, 2016)

Yes.

Hence even more reason for this ending up terrible.


----------



## Slice (Jan 27, 2016)

"Those who cannot learn from history are doomed to repeat it"


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2016)

t-

oh my god 

of COURSE this has already been done


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2016)

Didi said:


> wouldn't godzilla like
> you know
> totally shitstomp annihilate kong



pretty much 

atomic breath


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2016)

THIS IS SUCH A GREAT TIME TO BE A NERD


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2016)

well it's a great time to be a stereotype of a nerd who cares more about the branding and the trailer moments than the overall quality/originality of the content yeah

the kind of nerd mike & jay & rich talk about sometimes


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2016)

that's_the_joke.gif


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2016)

who knows with a homothug like u


----------



## Slice (Jan 27, 2016)

Stunna said:


> THIS IS SUCH A GREAT TIME TO BE A NERD



I would never once in my life expected to ever hear or read this sentence.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> who knows with a homothug like u


pls



Slice said:


> I would never once in my life expected to ever hear or read this sentence.


I wish I hadn't.


----------



## Slice (Jan 27, 2016)

Is "being a nerd before it was cool" then a completely new meta level of hipster?


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 27, 2016)

Slice said:


> I would never once in my life expected to ever hear or read this sentence.



And you shouldn't lol. 

It will never be a great time to be a nerd by the traditional definition. Screech Powers will never be the standard for what is cool. And neither will Stunna 

What has happened with the explosion of "nerd" things recently is that it is okay to be cool and still admit you like some of the nerd things. But if you are a full on nerd it is still no good.

All of these hot women you see embracing comic con and similar things are still not going to be dating the guy who shows up at these events and looks like a real life version of Peter Griffin.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2016)

Strange Brew: B

Strange comedy that usually made me laugh. But it's definitely too weird for everyones tastes.


----------



## Slice (Jan 27, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> All of these hot women you see embracing comic con and similar things are still not going to be dating the guy who shows up at these events and looks like a real life version of Peter Griffin.



Basically this:


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2016)

exactly that


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2016)

yup, precisely that

>"omg, nerdy guys are _sooo_ cute"
>posts pictures of supermodels wearing glasses


----------



## Slice (Jan 27, 2016)

I have a lot of nerdy hobbies and some of the people i run into make me scream internally: _"what the fuck are you doing with your life man?" _


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2016)

the hell is stunna's avatar rofl


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2016)

archiving for when he pretends he never had an avatar of the lead singer of a 90s nu metal band


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2016)

it's a LA Trent from Daria


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 27, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> who knows with a *homothug* like u



*looks at Stunnas avatar*


Yep.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2016)

>Jiraiya avatar

well, ok


----------



## KidTony (Jan 27, 2016)

I don't even notice stunna's sets anymore tbh, they change so frequently they just dont register anymore.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 27, 2016)

stunna

>congratulations, you played yourself


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm with Rukia, guys. What TV show will we watch next?


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 27, 2016)

Last shows I watched were Homeland and Fargo.

The man in the high castle too.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2016)

Homeland is definitely out.

Man in the High Castle? Will look up.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2016)

I just finished the first season of Broadchurch; it was good, and I recommend it.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 27, 2016)

I started that show so long ago... and dropped it immediately. It was totally erased from my memory it seems, until you mentioned it and I saw your avatar. Thanks for that I guess.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2016)

well, okay


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2016)

Broachchurch seems depressing, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2016)

it            is


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2016)

What shit are you trying to pull?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2016)

just recommending some quality TV


----------



## KidTony (Jan 27, 2016)

Man in he high castle is mediocre as shit. If not for the decent performances, and the interesting setting/high production values I would have drop that shit in a flash. As it is, was a slog getting through all 10 eps. Don't really give a shit if it comes back for a season 2 tbh.

In another topic....i'm getting so burned out of movies guys  Guess that's what happens when you clock 90+ movies in a 3 month span. Sooo many fucking movies to still watch....

/sigh

i need a break


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2016)

take a break, Tony; you've earned it

cheers, mate


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2016)

you don't have to watch stuff if you don't want to

why force yourself

that seems silly


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2016)

That's why I don't watch most of the hot trash you people eat up.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 27, 2016)

Because I fancy myself a movie buff, and we have to watch everything


----------



## Slice (Jan 27, 2016)

Aint nobody got time for that Tony.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm unemployed, living in my mom's basement.


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2016)

KidTony said:


> Because I fancy myself a movie buff, and we have to watch everything



yeah, surely forcing yourself to watch stuff until you no longer like anything because you're so oversaturated and exhausted is the way to go for a film buff


no thanks

I also have a quite a lot of stuff on my mental list that I want to watch
but I'm not gonna force myself to watch shit when I'm not in the mood
that's the quickest way to start hating what is supposed to be your hobby


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2016)

yeah... your passion shouldn't be a chore

if you feel like watching a movie, watch. if you don't, don't.

shiet, I could be working on my watch list right now, but I'mma watch some dumb YouTube videos instead


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2016)

> Because I fancy myself a movie buff, and we have to watch everything



rofl what a pretentious and sad post


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2016)

you used the p-word; I'm telling Para


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2016)

though that does come to mind how annoying people can be when they find out you love movies

"yeah, I love film"

"oh, word? have you seen X"

"nah"

"oh but you said you like movies tho"


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2016)

Stunna said:


> you used the p-word; I'm telling Para



bonus round: his post was nowhere near as pretentious as evangelion


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2016)

Stunna said:


> though that does come to mind how annoying people can be when they find out you love movies
> 
> "yeah, I love film"
> 
> ...



stunna: "no, you pleb, i said i love film, not movies. not all movies are films."


----------



## Slice (Jan 27, 2016)

KidTony said:


> I'm unemployed, living in my mom's basement.



Then you simply need more hobbies. 
I never find time to do all the stuff id like to do - not even when i am on vacation. 




Stunna said:


> shiet, I could be working on my watch list right now, but I'mma watch some dumb YouTube videos instead



Doing exactly the same right now.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2016)

@Luc

is that a legit opinion people have or are you just joshin'


----------



## Didi (Jan 27, 2016)

it's a legit /tv/ meme


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2016)

Stunna said:


> @Luc
> 
> is that a legit opinion people have or are you just joshin'



i'm sure there's someone out there who thinks there's a distinction between referring to motion pictures as films and as movies

i was joshin tho


----------



## KidTony (Jan 27, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> rofl what a pretentious and sad post



i get why you'd call it sad, just not seeing how I'm being pretentious. It also wasn't entirely serious either.


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> i'm sure there's someone out there who thinks there's a distinction between referring to motion pictures as films and as movies
> 
> i was joshin tho




There is. It's widely known in America.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2016)

Grape said:


> I'm with Rukia, guys. What TV show will we watch next?


Yeah, I just got done with Continuum.  What else does Netflix have?


----------



## Jena (Jan 27, 2016)

*Anna Karenina (2012)* - 5/10

Soo.....when this first came out, I tried watching it and I remember nothing by it other than being simultaneously bored and overwhelmed.

Yeah...that initial assessment was accurate. I only made it about 45 minutes in before I had to back out. I don't mind that the sets are over-the-top and I actually kind of like the idea of making it look like a stylized stage play, but if you're going to go that route you really need to dramatize everything else. The juxtaposition of the elaborate sets and downplayed acting is incredibly jarring. And while I like Aaron Taylor Johnson, he utterly fails as Vronsky, it's laughably bad.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2016)

Jena, did you like that Suicide Squad trailer?


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2016)

I don't think Suicide Squad is going to make it after Batman v Superman bombs two months from now.


----------



## Jena (Jan 27, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Jena, did you like that Suicide Squad trailer?



I'm on the fence about Suicide Squad. I'm fighting my nature to be Hater, but there are just some glaring aspects of this movie that I'm not sold on. I guess we'll see though, maybe it just looks like garbage but will actually be good.

Also gotta love how they were blatantly copying the Guardians of the Galaxy trailer


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2016)

what are the suicide squad supposed to do in this movie?

what's their goal?

i just realised i watched the trailer and i don't know 

are they fighting the joker? cuz he was introduced, but he wasn't specified as the antagonist


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah I totally made that claim and people argued with me!  It does resemble Guardians of the Galaxy!

Also.  You could be right Grape.  If Batman vs Superman sucks.  The WB might have a hard time convincing the public to continue to invest their time in the current DC cinematic universe.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> what are the suicide squad supposed to do in this movie?
> 
> what's their goal?
> 
> ...


That is actually something I like about the trailer.  I might actually go into a movie and be surprised for once.  I have no idea what this movie is about!


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Yeah I totally made that claim and people argued with me!  It does resemble Guardians of the Galaxy!





i feel your pain


----------



## Jena (Jan 28, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> i feel your pain






Rukia said:


> Yeah I totally made that claim and people argued with me!  It does resemble Guardians of the Galaxy!



The trailers have literally the exact same editing lmao. Overlay of a 70s/80s popular song with quick snippets of witty banter. Maybe the movies are completely different plot-wise and character-wise but the trailers are undeniably similar 

I actually (generally) prefer the DC comics universe because I read more of it than Marvel, but I'm just not excited for any of the upcoming DC movies, at least not at this stage. Suicide Squad is the closest to "excited" I am. I do like that they are at least showcasing characters that don't have a billion movie versions already but the creative choices (esp with Joker & Harley) just scream "Hot Topic" to me lmao.

BvS I was initially really meh about but I did like the most recent trailer so we'll see. My biggest concerns with that one is that there will be too much shit going on (with Wonder Woman and other JLers being shoved in) and/or that it's going to go waaaaaay too heavy-handed in its Batman vs Supes approach (I got way too many hitting me on the head Jesus vibes from MoS and the first BvS trailer so I'm lowkey worried they're going to be lazy with the conflict and just simplify it to Space Jesus versus Sinful Human).

Wonder Woman I'm incredibly frustrated with. I should probably calm down because the trailer JUST came out but arrgggh
-Weird-ass coloring
-Wondy is aparently pre-Greek now
-Marketing materials repeating the phrase "strong woman" and "sexuality" makes me fear they don't know what those words mean 
-seriously wtf is up with the coloring


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> That is actually something I like about the trailer.  I might actually go into a movie and be surprised for once.  I have no idea what this movie is about!



Agreed, since Snyder obtained noticeable backlash for giving too much away, I suspect trailers for this kind of thing will usually be tighter lipped for now on.

And no there is no way BVS can possibly flop


----------



## Grape (Jan 28, 2016)

BVS could easily flop.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2016)

Less than a billion dollars would be a disappointment.  And let's be honest.  This is sort of a risky release date.  March?  Not exactly the best window for blockbusters.  Really weak of Warner Bros to drop their original release date.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't think Batman Vs Superman will flop or even THAT terrible. More than likely it will get a "Man of Steel"-ish reception, where audiences will be divided. 

Avengers 2: Age of Ultron- A-

I know this had its own back-lash, but I still really liked it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Less than a billion dollars would be a disappointment.  And let's be honest.  This is sort of a risky release date.  March?  Not exactly the best window for blockbusters.  Really weak of Warner Bros to drop their original release date.




Yeah, they know they have a rotten apple on their hands.


----------



## Slice (Jan 28, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Agreed, since Snyder obtained noticeable backlash for giving too much away, I suspect trailers for this kind of thing will usually be tighter lipped for now on.
> 
> And no there is no way BVS can possibly flop





Grape said:


> BVS could easily flop.



It won't flop.

But it will massively underperform.

And then executives will cry that their lives are ruined because the movie didn't make a billion dollars and what a massive disappointment it was that audiences "rejected" it.

You heard it here first.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 28, 2016)

If it flops, I'll turn my amorous intentions from Stunna to Slice, so I can say Poppa wants a slice of that Slicy booty.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 28, 2016)

Figured I'll post it here. DC announced a new Hannah-Barbera comic lineup: 

Scooby Apocalypse, Wacky Raceland, Future Quest etc

lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 28, 2016)

Stan Hellsing: Transcends ratings. 

I watched it again...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2016)

Should bring a Swat Kats comic lineup followed by a Johnny quest comic


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2016)

can't wait for the live-action adaptation of Scooby-Doo: Apocalypse


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Grape (Jan 28, 2016)

Stringer was a punk ass bitch.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 28, 2016)

Grape said:


> Stringer was a punk ass bitch.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 28, 2016)

it's grape


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2016)

gonna see Anomalisa and Room next week


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]iUnRuQLYdTw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 28, 2016)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]iUnRuQLYdTw[/YOUTUBE]



yeeeeaaahhh......no.

no fucking way.


_"watch me neyney."_?

fuck you Troll-kun.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2016)

nae           nae*


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 28, 2016)

Stunna said:


> nae           nae*



can't help it stunner, i'm white...

I instinctively strive for phonetic accuracy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2016)

That's another punch in the face I owe Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2016)

that one would be deserved, at least


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> can't help it stunner, i'm white...
> 
> I instinctively strive for phonetic accuracy.



He doesn't know about that white privilege like us. He's a white man who got stuck in the wrong body


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 28, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> He doesn't know about that white privilege like us. He's a white man who got stuck in the wrong body



revitiligo? would explain a great deal...


----------



## Jena (Jan 28, 2016)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]iUnRuQLYdTw[/YOUTUBE]



this is very much "down with" the youths (as they say)


----------



## Didi (Jan 28, 2016)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]iUnRuQLYdTw[/YOUTUBE]



vomited in my mouth tbh


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 28, 2016)

Jena said:


> this is very much "down with" the youths (as they say)



Gives me the same feeling I got watching the trailer for Home.


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2016)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]iUnRuQLYdTw[/YOUTUBE]





Jena said:


> this is very much "down with" the youths (as they say)



_*sponsored by the clinton foundation*_


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 28, 2016)

Stunna uncle Tomming it


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2016)

how           .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2016)

What did v bitch d say?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2016)

he dared me to do something

so I did something


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 28, 2016)

Stunna said:


> he dared me to do something
> 
> so I did something



sounds fair 

Was it a derogatory insult?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 28, 2016)

just obligatory shit talkin'


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 28, 2016)

*Shaun of the Dead*

first time i saw this, i was like 12, and i never noticed how clever it was with all of its sight gags and subversions and the intelligence of getting comedy out of mixing social bickering with horror situations. it works as a comedy, as a drama, and as a horror movie, which i'm not sure can be said of anything else i've ever seen. great stuff


----------



## Grape (Jan 29, 2016)

[youtube]kl9HV6nnvRg[/youtube]


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2016)

Jena said:


> this is very much "down with" the youths (as they say)



lol This phrase coming from such a young adult as yourself

Welcome to the old people club, Jena


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> lol, I fear he would try that one day, too.
> 
> Nah, I had some shit going on IRL that needed taking care of. It's good for now. How has shit been around here?


Stunna straight up bitch slap Gesy in front of everyone.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2016)

OH SHIT

I knew Gesy was known to take some shit laying down, but to take a public beating by lil ol' Stunna!?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2016)

You think you know someone


----------



## Taleran (Jan 29, 2016)

God there is an incredible wealth of movies playing near me this Winter too much for my schedule to handle.







How is one to choose?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> You think you know someone



You should have straight up butchered that young punk but instead you went out like a bitch.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> You think you know someone



What happened to cause such a betrayal from Stunna?

But then again, I know Rukia and I have been telling you guys for YEARS regarding what Year 1 Stunna did, but you fools never took that tale for the precautionary story that it was.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2016)

why ya'll acting like it's rare for homies to exchange hands in this thread


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2016)

Stunna said:


> why ya'll acting like it's rare for homies to exchange hands in this thread



Thing is young buck, you're a gold fish in a tank filled with sharks.


Grape of course is a whale tho.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2016)

I have no idea of what you are speaking of, Stunna.

This is a circle of friends that provides positive reinforcement and encouragement, not knives in the back within dark hallways.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 29, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Stunna straight up bitch slap Gesy in front of everyone.



Stunner abusing his authority and taking it out on his homies...shit was a grotesque display.

I had to look away from shame.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> I have no idea of what you are speaking of, Stunna.
> 
> This is a circle of friends that provides positive reinforcement and encouragement, not knives in the back within dark hallways.



Exactly when I empty my clip in my ehomies they already know it's coming.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 29, 2016)

Detective gym is killing me breh

Felt dead driving back

I need a good movie to relax to right now


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> Stunner abusing his authority and taking it out on his homies...shit was a grotesque display.
> 
> I had to look away from shame.



This horrible sounds like Stunna basically Bukakke'd all over Gesy in an act of perverse public disgrace.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2016)

Whenever Gesy drives in Stunna's neighborhood now he rolls up his windows, locks the doors and pedal to the fucking medal out of there.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 29, 2016)

Stunna ain't hood tho. 

Compton will shoot him and throw his ass straight outta there.

Truth.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Detective gym is killing me breh
> 
> Felt dead driving back
> 
> I need a good movie to relax to right now



Kung Fu Panda 3 is out today in North America, however I just investigated into the UK release, and it appears to be March 11th, which is some bullshit right there.

The Revenant and Creed released 2 weeks ago in the UK, iirc. Dirty Grandpa and that 13 hours war film by fucking Michael Bay is out in merry ol' England today too. Someone may need to take the bullet on those before poor Martial loses even more of his humanity.

 

TLDR: January 2016 is ass for films.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Stunna ain't hood tho.
> 
> Compton will shoot him and throw his ass straight outta there.
> 
> Truth.



Real talk

I always imagined Stunna as a professional scooter rider. Helmet, goggles, long scarf and all.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2016)

I envision Stunna got recommended to staff from Lucaniel.


Which most likely went something like this.



" Stunna's black guys.....this will show the members you aren't racist douches!"


----------



## Parallax (Jan 29, 2016)

damn tho if stunna is styling on u then that's on u


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> Real talk
> 
> I always imagined Stunna as a professional scooter rider. Helmet, goggles, long scarf and all.



And driving gloves

Modern day Mr Toad breh


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2016)

Para acting like he doesn't get that work on Skype

I'mma stall him out tho


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> And driving gloves
> 
> Modern day Mr Toad breh



_"Cruisin' down the street at my top speed 64 mph"_


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2016)

Stunna gives you an appointment for when you're going to get that work !


----------



## Didi (Jan 29, 2016)

Before Sunset

didn't like it as much as Sunrise (which was absolutely amazing), especially near the beginning when it felt the characters were just outlets for Linklater's political views instead of real characters, but it got considerably better after that and especially the carride scene was spectacular

way too short though, that was a bit of a shame


still excited for midnight tho
probably gonna watch that about a month and half from now cuz that was also the time between sunrise and sunset for me


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 29, 2016)

Anyone in here live in or been to Thailand?


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> Anyone in here live in or been to Thailand?



Yasha. For his annual Ladyboi resort retreat. But I'm not sure if he has gone back since he went AWOL in New Zealand.

I miss his postings on various random subjects.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> Yasha. For his annual Ladyboi resort retreat. But I'm not sure if he has gone back since he went AWOL in New Zealand.
> 
> I miss his postings on various random subjects.



I'm shooting you a message D.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2016)

My message inbox is ready


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2016)

C, I shall compile some relevant data for your inquiry this weekend, and allow you to analyze what best suites your needs.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2016)

He asked for porn didn't he?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> I have no idea of what you are speaking of, Stunna.
> 
> This is a circle of friends that provides positive reinforcement and encouragement, not knives in the back within dark hallways.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2016)

As soon as you're caught slipping in this thread..


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 29, 2016)

Very few members here can assimilate such a character as Caesar.

Or even Brutus.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2016)

It's amazing how sporadically coherent your post can be, Speedster.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's amazing how sporadically coherent your post can be, Speedster.



He must be drunk or high or climaxing


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2016)

Speedy a master multitasker


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 29, 2016)

Just finished the pilot for *The Flash*. 

I have to say, it was pretty fucking awful. I see it has really high marks on RT. Does it get better?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2016)

I just watched Kung Fu Panda 3. Thought it was the weakest one, but I still enjoyed it; satisfying conclusion to the series.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 29, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I just watched Kung Fu Panda 3. Thought it was the weakest one, but I still enjoyed it; satisfying conclusion to the series.





I can't wait to see this. Sucks if it is the weakest but the other 2 were so good weak can still be good.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2016)

C, Look at this

[YOUTUBE]p4-6qJzeb3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2016)

I just watched The Boy.  And it was better than I expected.  It was watchable.  I liked it more than the Forest.  And the female lead was hot asf.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeah that movie looks dope and I like the trend of really tying musical beats into trailers.

*13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi*
Bay always works on the big screen, and people doing their jobs well is always a pretty good watch, adding the chaos to the story also supplements Bays style of filming well, also better than The Revenant.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2016)

Were those salads dressed in bacon fat because that diet ain't working


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2016)

Detective said:


> C, Look at this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]p4-6qJzeb3A[/YOUTUBE]



That looks really good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2016)

Detective said:


> C, Look at this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]p4-6qJzeb3A[/YOUTUBE]


i'm hopeful.


I'm still waiting for Laika to make another Coraline.  Box Trolls and ParaNorman were both disappointments as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2016)

I thought they were both good, just not as good as Coraline.


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> i'm hopeful.
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Laika to make another Coraline.  Box Trolls and ParaNorman were both disappointments as far as I am concerned.



I'm hopeful as well, dude. Especially if all the songs in the OST are basically orchestrated samisen versions of legendary classics.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeah man.  There aren't really any reasons to doubt the movie right now.  Everything looks and sounds solid.  And the story looks like it could be a strength for once.  (Laika films typically rely on the visuals and are weak in the storytelling category.)

Pride, Prejudice, and Zombies next week.  That is a definite watch too.  Hopefully it will be better than Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2016)

Why?

I'm surprised at how many people I've seen unironically excited for that movie.


----------



## Jena (Jan 30, 2016)

I didn't like boxtrolls tbh but I liked Paranorman way more than I thought I would.

EDIT:



Stunna said:


> Why?
> 
> I'm surprised at how many people I've seen unironically excited for that movie.



It's a funny idea - I don't think there's much more to it than that. Plopping zombies into a regency society is funny.

I'm interested in the movie because I liked the concept of the book but thought the actual execution was crap.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Why?
> 
> I'm surprised at how many people I've seen unironically excited for that movie.



well, nothing rukia says is unironic 

but i'd guess because they haven't become cynical about shallow genre mashup wackiness yet


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2016)

Early February release date.  These are dumping grounds for studios.  (Shutter Island is the one exception that comes to mind.)  And this looks kind of sort of alright.  I think we should give it a chance.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2016)

PPZ reminds me too much of Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Slayer. Pass.


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm on the same boat as Stunna on PPZ. Pass indeed.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2016)

oh shit; Yasha sighting


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2016)

Fargo S2 was great, though I found it's predecessor more engaging.

But anyway, what was the deal with the UFO?


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 30, 2016)

I read somewhere that it's connected to the reported UFO seeings in Minnesota/Fargo around the time the events of sioux falls happened.

In my opinion, they haven't put that in good use in the show.


----------



## Grape (Jan 30, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Fargo S2 was great, though I found it's predecessor more engaging.
> 
> But anyway, what was the deal with the UFO?





Liverbird said:


> I read somewhere that it's connected to the reported UFO seeings in Minnesota/Fargo around the time the events of sioux falls happened.
> 
> In my opinion, they haven't put that in good use in the show.




Would make sense, but it was completely random, and at a pivotal point in the plot.

Reminded me of raining frogs from Magnolia.


----------



## Didi (Jan 30, 2016)

exactly

both were heavily hinted at, and only complete utter plebs who completely misunderstand the themes of the respective works hate them occurring


----------



## Jena (Jan 30, 2016)

*Batman: Bad Blood* - 5/10

Wow, this is the second 5/10 review I've given this week. Interesting.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Credit where credit is due: I thought this was definitely better than Son of Batman and Batman vs. Robin. Not by much, but, you know, it's something.

I'm not even sure how to process these movies, honestly. They seem so desperate to be new and edgy yet they just poorly recycle mashed-up stories. The characters are there on paper but just...I don't know, they don't feel like real people in the actual movie. Maybe it's because the movie tries to focus on a bunch of different characters, but I feel like no one _really_ emotes or changes. Nightwing briefly has a struggle with donning the Batsuit (aka like 2 lines in the movie), Batwoman's past is briefly dived into (aka like 2 lines in the movie), Damian struggles with the usual Damian issues (aka like 2 lines in the movie) and Batman handles being brainwashed (aka like 1 line in the movie). When I think about the DC animated movies that I really enjoy, generally speaking the "darker ones" tend to dive heavily into only one or two characters' emotions. Maybe this is a fault of the overall tone but I also feel like in trying to make everyone 2edgy5me they null all the emotions. Everyone handles their issues by either silently staring off into the distance while growling or just yelling their feelings. Maybe it'd be interesting to see characters express other emotions or even just show their emotional states in different ways? I dunno, just a thought.

(Sidebar: this could be because I'm a massive Nightwing fan and just hold him to high standards but like...it feels like whoever is writing him either doesn't like or just doesn't understand his character. Like they read a wiki summary before they started writing him and just used that. I can't put my finger on exactly what but he's just felt _wrong_ to me in these movies. Damian too but less so than Nightwing.)

Talia's motivation made no fucking sense to me at all, if someone wants to try and explain it I'd love to hear it. Heretic was also ridiculous tbqh. The idea of the Mad Hatter controlling everyone is interesting, but it didn't really feel like it was handled great? It felt more just like a convenient plot twist to me. Too many villains in the mix. 

Batwoman was in this movie which was awesome but she also has little distinguishing personality (why does almost everyone in these movies have this tsundere-ish motivation? "b-baka batman! It's not like I like you or anything, I just admire everything you do and want to be like you!"). 

Batgirl showed up at the end so I can only assume this means a fourth one is on its way. I'm hoping they continue to improve these Batman movies but my hopes are kind of low tbh.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Grape (Jan 30, 2016)

That movie is fucked.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2016)

Shut up Jena.


Also, just watched the 2nd episode of The Flash. Outside of the black chick looking good I just don't like it. Not sure I will continue.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2016)

What're you telling Jena to shut up for?


----------



## Grape (Jan 30, 2016)

Jena effectively catfishing with Annie sets since 2010.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2016)

Continuum is so fucking good!  I just can't get excited about any of the other shows available on Netflix.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2016)

I just noticed that Hail Caesar is coming out on Friday.  It is absolutely going to suck.  If this movie was any good it would have come out a month earlier.  The Coen brothers are adored by the Academy; no way would the studio bypass the awards season.  First unmitigated disaster of 2016 incoming.


----------



## Grape (Jan 30, 2016)

Good call, Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2016)

Grape.  I'm hoping Clinton falls on her ass this week.  That woman doesn't have a sincere bone in her body.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2016)

Stunna said:


> What're you telling Jena to shut up for?


----------



## Jena (Jan 30, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Sometimes I wonder if Jena is actually a girl, she could be w dude with a high pitch voice or both



i'm really james franco, trolling for that underage pussy online

i know this isn't the best place for that but my love of cinema can't keep me away


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2016)

Stunna said:


> What're you telling Jena to shut up for?


This reminds me of the Stunna and Jena are brother and sister speculation from back in the day.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2016)

Cyphon.  How was Kung Fu Panda 3?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2016)

Why not ask me?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2016)

Well, how was it?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2016)

Weakest one in the series, but still a satisfying conclusion.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2016)

I actually never watched the second one because I disliked the original.  I found it too childish.  And i didn't like Jack Black's clumsy idiot panda character.  Did the movies improve in these areas?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2016)

The second movie is darker, and Jack Black's character, Po, is a bit more mature than he was in the first movie, but if you didn't like him at all then, nothing drastic enough has changed that you'd feel too different about him now.

The third is the most childish movie in the series, unfortunately.

I mean, I know it's silly to complain about a kids movie being childish, but they dialed it up a notch from the previous movies, and the premise made me think that they'd take things at least more seriously than they did in the first film.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2016)

That being said, KFP3 does have the series's darkest moment:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Po uses the Wuxi Finger Hold he used to kill Tai Lung in the first movie on himself in a desperate attempt to take both himself and the film's villain, Kai, to the Spirit Realm. And he succeeds.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 30, 2016)

Stunna said:


> What're you telling Jena to shut up for?





Stunna said:


> Why not ask me?



Shut up Stunna.


But seriously, I told her to shut up because I thought Bad Blood was great. Easily top 3 DC animated if not the best. 



Rukia said:


> Cyphon.  How was Kung Fu Panda 3?



Haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Grape (Jan 30, 2016)

Stunna said:


> What're you telling Jena to shut up for?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2016)

thas racist


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2016)

lmao Thanks Grape


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2016)

Grape with the highlight of the night


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2016)

Also, I feel it's only right to voice my concerns regarding Zootopia and the potential backlash we may all face by a worst case scenario where furry lovers go ballistic with their online activity after it gets released in theaters.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2016)

it's inevitable


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2016)

Zootopia actually looks great. I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2016)

Stunna said:


> it's inevitable



But, this isn't what they intended with the spirit of the film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2016)

I only saw the first Kung Fu Panda and I only thought it was OK. An easy, harmless and reasonably enjoyable watch, but considering I should be part of the target audience, I was underwhelmed. I'd rate it a 2.5-3/4 stars, I guess. I never saw the sequel.


----------



## Grape (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey stunna, i'm p high, i cnt explain the use of disproportionately


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2016)

Yeah cause he's a Grapist


----------



## Taleran (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh yeah if you are a fan of Collateral and/or Miami Vice you should see 13 Hours since it is the new film by Dion Beebe, and nothing shot digitally looks close to his brand of work.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Zootopia actually looks great. I'm looking forward to this one.


I thought this was Cyphon for a second.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2016)

Detective said:


> Yasha. For his annual Ladyboi resort retreat. But I'm not sure if he has gone back since he went AWOL in New Zealand.
> 
> I miss his postings on various random subjects.



Random but somewhat related post.

I'm hitting on a boyish girl with moustache/upper-lip shadow.

PS:Totally unrelated post, Star Wars 7 sucks.


----------



## Grape (Jan 31, 2016)

Yasha, you didn't have to leave Asia to find a man-chick.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2016)

Related to Yasha's story.  I went to a bar today.  And the girl working at the bar had noticeably hairy arms.  I found it pretty repulsive to tell you the truth.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Random but somewhat related post.
> 
> I'm hitting on a boyish girl with moustache/upper-lip shadow.
> 
> PS:Totally unrelated post, Star Wars 7 sucks.



Yasha is alive


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2016)

It has been a while since DC really nailed one.  But they got me again.  I will probably see this:

[YOUTUBE]kSiD0lKEtc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Related to Yasha's story.  I went to a bar today.  And the girl working at the bar had noticeably hairy arms.  I found it pretty repulsive to tell you the truth.



She has arm hairs, too. I find them strangely attractive!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2016)

I always knew Yasha liked ladyboys. I'm just too manly for him.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2016)

Yasha gonna Yasha.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2016)

Hmmm, I'm considering retiring...or at least seriously cutting back on doing reviews. I feel like I'm overthinking movies too much these days, probably often moreso than the filmmakers making the movies. Sort of takes away the fun from it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 31, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Yasha is alive



that's a damn shame


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Random but somewhat related post.
> 
> I'm hitting on a boyish girl with moustache/upper-lip shadow.
> 
> PS:Totally unrelated post, Star Wars 7 sucks.



OMG Yasha!

How are you brother?


----------



## Grape (Jan 31, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmm, I'm considering retiring...or at least seriously cutting back on doing reviews. I feel like I'm overthinking movies too much these days, probably often moreso than the filmmakers making the movies. Sort of takes away the fun from it.




Probably a good idea.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm ok with the mustache but you lost me at armpit hairs, bro.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm ok with the mustache but you lost me at armpit hairs, bro.


Who mentioned armpit hair?  The bartender I'm talking about had hairy forearms.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2016)

Sorry, I misread you

I agree it almost equally as repulsive.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2016)

Gesy picking on Rukia


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 31, 2016)

*Spotlight*

i've seen a lot of talky movies, and i've seen a few movies revolving around investigations, which mostly involve either interrogating people or rummaging through dusty libraries. the ones i've seen usually find a way, thanks to the talent and ingenuity of the director, to make this dynamic, visually appealing, cinematic, etc. spotlight mostly didn't

the first 20 or 30 minutes of this were a drag. shot/reverse-shot/wide shot/repeat scenes of quiet conversations about whether we should look at this, who we should ask about that, who gets assigned what, etc. it was tedious stuff, even though i found some of the intricacies interesting

the movie really started to make its conversational scenes dramatically compelling when it had a firm grip on the issues and started revealing shocking facts or staging confrontations between people on opposite sides of the issue. some strong scenes came out of that, and i think for the most part, it got stronger as it went along. so i'll hand it to the screenplay on that one, along with the actors - this movie had a real all-star team carrying it. 

i appreciated that it stepped back from the urge to dramatize or hollywoodize, or create a feel-good ending - the conclusive text was both cynical and deeply damning, and i think it was better for it. strong scenes, great cast, strong screenplay. but the direction was largely dull, and the music might as well have not been there, it added so little. overall, i'd say it's a pretty good to good movie, but it could've been better if it was more well-rounded


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2016)

Tenchi Muyo, Tenchi Universe, Tenchi Tokoyo and Tenchi Forever.

9/10

I'm glad Ryoko finally won Tenchi over, she deserved him the most!


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 31, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm ok with the mustache but you lost me at armpit hairs, bro.



How exactly is a mustache better? If anything you will be interacting more with a girls face and not her pits. 

Or am I missing a part of this conversation.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 31, 2016)

Detective said:


> OMG Yasha!
> 
> How are you brother?



Here's another long time no see, how's it going?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2016)

Rukia the Fine Bros are going down!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2016)

You think?  Kind of sad if true.  I always kind of associated kids react with Stunna.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2016)

I only heard of the Fine Brothers through all that controversy. Maybe I should try to trademark Stunna.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> I only heard of the Fine Brothers through all that controversy. Maybe I should try to trademark Stunna's ass


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2016)

Just watched Fox's Grease Live

A pretty good production of a pretty lame musical. 

But there was no flying car, so 0/10.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 1, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Just watched Fox's Grease Live
> 
> A pretty good production of a pretty lame musical.
> 
> But there was no flying car, so 0/10.



I am not a big Grease fan regardless but the wife had it on. I thought it was pretty bad. But Boyz II Men made an appearance and those dudes are the shit.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2016)

That's because Grease is pretty bad.

But the cast did all you could expect them to do with the material.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]dPxI4yOKdgc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 1, 2016)

The Final Girls: B

While there are some pacing issues and the lack of violence/nudity is really distracting considering the subject material, this was pretty clever in a "Dale and Tucker Vs Evil" kind of way.


----------



## Detective (Feb 1, 2016)

Ceria said:


> Here's another long time no see, how's it going?



Yo Ceria! Long time no see, indeed. I'm getting by. And how have you been?


----------



## Slice (Feb 1, 2016)

The "X reacts to" series is dumb.
That trademark thing they are trying to pull here is simply insane.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 1, 2016)

Slice said:


> The "X reacts to" series is dumb.



slice till salty about being too old for elders react


----------



## Slice (Feb 1, 2016)

Possibly 

But i am pretty salty in general right now.
Some seriously shitty stuff going on right now. 

And wtf is going on with the forum? My antivirus is going crazy constantly blocking some stuff going on here. Never happened before today.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 1, 2016)

Slice said:


> Possibly
> 
> But i am pretty salty in general right now.
> Some seriously shitty stuff going on right now.
> ...



It's trying to molest you. 

Man, I wonder what happened to the likes of Chee and Vonocort. 

Random Note: I had to go to the store which is about 10 minutes away on foot, figuring that it was nice out and I could jog there without issue. Half way there, it starts raining...and then it starts hailing...in Arizona. I was laughing about it the entire way to the store and all the way back home. I laughed even harder when it stopped hailing and raining right when I reached my Apartment complex.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2016)

Elders React has some good stuff.

But if the Fine Bros' ship sinks, they won't go missed for too long.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2016)

RIP Vonocourt.

Chee never left.

edit: not a literal RIP


----------



## Slice (Feb 1, 2016)

The times when it wasnt me that was considered an ancient being. They seem so long ago now


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2016)

Slice said:


> The times when it wasnt me that was considered an ancient being. They seem so long ago now



Yeah but the meteorite hit and killed the dinosaurs !


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2016)

Almost all .....


----------



## Detective (Feb 1, 2016)

Slice said:


> The times when it wasnt me that was considered an ancient being. They seem so long ago now



Hope you're doing well mein bruder.


----------



## Grape (Feb 1, 2016)

If any of you fucks live in Iowa, you better be out caucusing for Sanders today.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 1, 2016)

man i cant even find Iowa on a map


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> man i cant even find Iowa on a map



It's the state that looks like it's made of cashmere


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> man i cant even find Iowa on a map



Typical American knowledge of the country:


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 1, 2016)

Is Delaware a department store in middle America?


----------



## Ceria (Feb 1, 2016)

Detective said:


> Yo Ceria! Long time no see, indeed. I'm getting by. And how have you been?



Glad to hear that! 

Been great, I'm working a better job and pursuing photography as a hobby. Mainly I go after Trains and butterflies.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 1, 2016)

Ceria said:


> Glad to hear that!
> 
> Been great, I'm working a better job and pursuing photography as a hobby. Mainly I go after Trains and butterflies.



Trainspotting?

Hmm...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2016)

I actually went to Omaha last year.  And I could see a casino in Iowa across the river.  Closest I have ever been to that state.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2016)

Exciting transfer window Speedy.  I love that clubs like Stoke, Watford, and even Bournemouth are splashing considerable money on players.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 1, 2016)

Small clubs need to eat too, Rukia.

Counting the days for Suicide squad Rukia my man.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2016)

We better just stay in the second division.  We can't compete with clubs like that!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2016)

And I'm looking forward to Suicide Squad too.  Need to see more from Enchantress.  Is she the villain?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> And I'm looking forward to Suicide Squad too.  Need to see more from Enchantress.  Is she the villain?



I wonder if she will summon the executioner ?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 1, 2016)

Hopefully Poison Ivy is there.

Won't be Harley without her.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 1, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Trainspotting?
> 
> Hmm...



Ironically yes, I travel frequently to areas that see a lot of freight traffic.


----------



## Jena (Feb 1, 2016)

Grape said:


> If any of you fucks live in Iowa, you better be out caucusing for Sanders today.



Can we just universally agree that Iowa is one of those states you stop for gas at while on your way to someplace more interesting?


----------



## Ceria (Feb 1, 2016)

Jena said:


> Can we just universally agree that Iowa is one of those states you stop for gas at while on your way to someplace more interesting?



It makes me wonder why it has such a important role in any presidential race.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 1, 2016)

*Miller's Crossing*
I LOOOOOOOVE it when the Coens get bleak, just as much as when they go for comedy. I haven't disliked a movie of theirs that I have watched. This one is right up near the top of the stack pretty much perfect.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm reading Sidney Lumet's Making Movies for a class, so I'm checking out more of his filmography for context. Today I rewatched *12 Angry Men* and checked out *The Verdict* (which, iirc, was Lumet's second courtroom drama _and _it came out 25 years after 12 Angry Men.)


----------



## Taleran (Feb 1, 2016)

You should watch the other great not him Court movie from that period Anatomy of a Murder if you have not.


----------



## Didi (Feb 1, 2016)

Ceria said:


> It makes me wonder why it has such a important role in any presidential race.



cuz it goes first (and technically not even, they only start sooner)


and early winning can give you momentum which carries into more winning


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2016)

Taleran said:


> You should watch the other great not him Court movie from that period Anatomy of a Murder if you have not.


will     do


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2016)

yeah Anatomy of Murder is good stuff


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 2, 2016)

Taleran said:


> *Miller's Crossing*
> I LOOOOOOOVE it when the Coens get bleak, just as much as when they go for comedy. I haven't disliked a movie of theirs that I have watched. This one is right up near the top of the stack pretty much perfect.



Miller's Crossing is amazing.

That shootout scene.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm not a Rubio fan.  But I think I can get with the program.  He probably has the best chance at beating Hilary.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 3, 2016)

Just finished the Angel ep of Hannibal. That was more graphic than the actual Blood Eagle scene from Vikings .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2016)

Guys.  Why did Goku turn into an ape in Dragonball Evolution?  I watched the entire series when I was a kid.  And it still doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 3, 2016)

saiyans turn into king kongs under the light of the moon unless you cut their tails while in human form.

/WeabKnowledge


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2016)

I mean... that wasn't even remotely the most confusing thing about that movie.

This bored troll.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2016)

Goku in Dragonball Evolution isn't a Saiyan though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2016)

Fair point Stunna.  Dragonball Evolution and the Last Airbender are two of the most confusing movies I have ever seen.  And I say that as someone that watched the entire series for both shows.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 3, 2016)

well, i never watched DB:E...

i mean, i've had days when ive been so bored that flies crawl on my face and i can't find the will to swat them away...and _even then_, i wouldn't watch that shit.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 3, 2016)

Not even Emmy Rossum could save that movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2016)

I watched the gi joe sequel and man snake eyes should be locked up. The guy killed without remorse over 100 men in the Himalayas!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Not even Emmy Rossum could save that movie.


I like Emmy Rossum; a lot.  But I like several of her peers more (Mary Elizabeth Winstead, Brie Larsen, Mia Wasikowska, Rooney Mara, Lea Seydoux.)



The Mad King said:


> I watched the gi joe sequel and man snake eyes should be locked up. The guy killed without remorse over 100 men in the Himalayas!


All I remember from that movie is Lady Jaye.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 3, 2016)

*Lost in Translation - Bionic*

Such an amazing movie. I seriously love it. Don't even want to look too much into why/examine it. I guess it just happened, it worked, and I'm glad it did. Probably the best performances I've seen out of either Murray or Johansson.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2016)

I also love Lost in Translation.  One of my favorites of all time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2016)

Heist (2015): B

Has a pretty big cast- Jeffrey Dean Morgan, Robert De Niro, Morris Chestnut, Gina Carano, Batista and Kate Bosworth- although it was mostly dumped on DVD in the states. It's actually not a bad, having a swift pace, decent characters and enough intensity. The acting is good and I once again find myself wondering why Dean Morgan is not more famous. Every time he gets a star push, it's with shit like "The Possession" or mediocrity like "The Losers". He does great here, elevating some material that would otherwise be very corny. Just look at those scenes with his daughter. Her dialogue is horribly mawkish, but his emotions feel so genuine that I paid more attention to him. Batista also was surprisingly good. 

The problem is that while this is a solid heist thriller, it's about as ordinary as the title. The twists aren't that surprising and it hits all the familiar beats. Some parts are hard to swallow and I think in the long run, "Heist" won't stand out in any way or be remembered. But it was fun while I watched it.


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I also love Lost in Translation.  One of my favorites of all time.



Dude, can I expect your presence within the SB thread this Sunday? I can't imagine how amazing it must feel that you can watch the game technically at an earlier time on Sunday than others in different timezones.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2016)

i will be around to criticize Peyton.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2016)

I picked up a copy of the Last Witch Hunter.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 4, 2016)

Rukia, gimme some of your paycheck. You obviously have way too much money on your hands to spend appropriately.


----------



## Grape (Feb 5, 2016)

Hangman don't give no fucks.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2016)

that's a shame


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 5, 2016)

Stupidity on both sides. If this was such a critical piece of history the Martin Museum shouldn't have lent it out at all.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2016)

p much

not sure what possessed Martin to hand it over in the first place


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2016)

Stunna said:


> p much
> 
> not sure what possessed Martin to hand it over in the first place



There is a reason why some things should be considered impossible to buy or beyond obtainment.

A 145 year old guitar should remain locked behind an air tight case, on display for music lovers.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2016)

whose that chick you keep using as your aVi Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2016)

Tatiana Maslany, portraying Cosima Niehaus in Orphan Black.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2016)

Solid 7/10


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 5, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> whose that chick you keep using as your aVi Stunna?





Stunna said:


> Tatiana Maslany, portraying Cosima Niehaus in Orphan Black.



and every other character on the show too...


@Huebert


 the show is made in Canada...i mean you should be seeing them film that shit right down the street or something.

unless you live in the _other_ Canadian city. (there's 2 iirc)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> and every other character on the show too...
> 
> 
> @Huebert
> ...



I'm in The Military, and I am station outside Canada. I visit home every other month tho.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2016)

yeah but she's not portraying every character in my avatar

she's portraying Cosima


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2016)

Mistook her for a mulatto that's some great acting


----------



## Ceria (Feb 5, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Tatiana Maslany, portraying Cosima Niehaus in Orphan Black.



It is amazing how she's been able to play so many characters.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't watch Orphan Black.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 5, 2016)

I watched the first two seasons, and then dropped it on the 3rd.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2016)

Seems like an over hyped show to me.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't know about overhyped but, I'd say it's an average show.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2016)

Liverbird.  3 seasons into FIIFA16.  About to guide Sheffield Wednesday to the Champions League!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm going to watch the first episode of the Magicians.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to watch the first episode of the Magicians.



I heard the first episode ended on a solid cliffhanger but the subsequent episodes fell flat. Apparently the lead character is questionable as fuck.

But there is apparently a scene involving books that is unexpectedly hilarious in a weird way.

I dunno man, this TV season seems like almost everything new has been cancelled.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2016)

Yeah, I don't like him that much.  Alice seems like a better character.


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2016)

Dude, I feel like I'm in a film drought right now


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2016)

PPAZ tomorrow!


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2016)

I dunno man, it seems like a hard pass to me. I shall check it out if you take that initial bullet for us once more, and let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2016)

Don't worry.  Things are about to improve.  I promise you, the dawn is coming.


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2016)

Man, I really hope BvS pans out alright, otherwise Vaulto will never let me live it down.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Mistook her for a mulatto that's some great acting




Orphan Black fans will get it


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Seems like an over hyped show to me.


On what basis?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 6, 2016)

Hail, Ceasar!: B-/B

I liked this movie. There are plenty of great scenes and strong performances, but there were also a handful of boring and unsatisfying scenes. In traditional Coen fashion, the narrative is loose, comprised of many different subplots (much like "Burn After Reading"). However, it seems to be missing...something...that keeps the movie from achieving greatness. I'm not entirely sure what though. But it's still good.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 6, 2016)

Pulp Fiction - 5/5


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Liverbird.  3 seasons into FIIFA16.  About to guide Sheffield Wednesday to the Champions League!



Lol, that's the best thing to do in FIFA  

I also like to play on player careers for a change.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 6, 2016)

*The Expanse Season 1 -8/10*

Solid, well executed sci-fi show with great production values that almost promises to bring back the Scify of old. As a book reader though, i feel the pacing issues, writer's room decisions to end S1 where they did and some clunky dialogue and acting held back what could have potentially been a "great" show into a merely OK show with growing potential. We'll see how it pans out.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> Lol, that's the best thing to do in FIFA
> 
> I also like to play on player careers for a change.


There were probably some people taking Leicester City all the way and laughing about it a few years back.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> There were probably some people taking Leicester City all the way and laughing about it a few years back.



LOL Most definitely mate


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2016)

I disagree with Stunna review of Kunfu panda, it's not the weakest is just different.

I feel like this movie was too short and could have gone for 2 hours +. I agree Kai wasn't the best villain but that was because the movie wasn't as villain driven as KF2 was hence why the movie was too short.

Review to be continued

Will edit this post with more later


----------



## Didi (Feb 6, 2016)

Voting tomorrow in the awardthread

haven't seen everything yet that I wanted to but it'll do

could vote now but need to sleep on a few things for stuff to settle
mostly if Room or Anomalisa is going to take my best picture nom


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2016)

Pride, Prejudice, and Zombies:  C.

Not bad.  It feels like a missed opportunity though.  Because I feel like it could have been great.  The love story elements were actually pretty funny (intentionally funny).

And the lead from Cinderella.  Goddamn was she good.  Please give her an action franchise.  I walked out of the theatre desperate for a Tomb Raider reboot with her taking the part.  She was soo good.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 6, 2016)

*45 Years*

this is a small, realistic character piece about an old married couple days away from their 45th anniversary, whose marital contentment is shattered when the husband's ex-girlfriend's memory is called back. she died in an accident in the swiss mountains, and her body has just been found frozen in the glacier. through conversations and revelations, it turns out she meant a lot more to him than he ever told his wife, and it brings the love in their marriage into question.

the direction makes you really focus on the little things - like a poor choice of words, the melting-away of a fake smile, someone removing a supportive hand from someone's shoulder. the camera is often locked-down or slowly zooming in on two very careful, subtle, and eloquent performances by charlotte rampling and tom courtenay, who reveal a lot of the inner lives of their characters by gesture, expression, or just a stare.

more than any movie i've seen lately, i felt like i could perfectly understand what kate - the wife - was thinking about in almost every moment, without the movie ever feeling like it was obviously trying to tell the audience something. meanings are formed through dialogue both in what's told and what's omitted, through little choices in performance, props, incidental music, framing - everything. it's perfectly-scripted and perfectly-acted to focus on how little implications can change the perspectives people have on their lives, who they've chosen to be with, and whether it was worth it. it's poignant, insightful, fascinating, and a great movie.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm a little concerned about Yasha 



The Mad King said:


> I disagree with Stunna review of Kunfu panda, it's not the weakest is just different.
> 
> I feel like this movie was too short and could have gone for 2 hours +. I agree Kai wasn't the best villain but that was because the movie wasn't as villain driven as KF2 was hence why the movie was too short.
> 
> ...




IDK. I found it lacking. 

Humor seemed weak, the development between Po and Li was meh (Li's problem obvious), the situation with Kai seemed to lack tension too. Overall they perhaps tried to fit too much into a pretty tight time frame. 

IMO, KFP3 was weakest panda.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2016)

Goosebumps: B-

Cute little movie. More fantasy than horror and a bit too corny at times for my tastes, but it was fast paced and entertaining enough. I loved these books as a kid, although I've always hated the Slappy novels. 

My favorite Goosebumps book, based on memory, was "Beast from the East".


----------



## Butcher (Feb 7, 2016)

The Hunt: Honestly, I checked this out due to Mads Mikkelsen being in it, and my brother saying it was an awesome movie. 

As the movie kept going, I kept on feeling worse and worse for Lucas. It was all just due to one little girl that this big misunderstanding happened. 

The grocery store was so fucking hard to watch too. Dude just wanted some chops.  

*Rating:*  7.8/10


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2016)

Karasu said:


> I'm a little concerned about Yasha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's mostly due to the time frame for the story they wanted to tell in that movie. This movie should have been over 2 hours building up Kai as a villain, Po as a master and Li as Po's Dad. So the fault was development not necessarily the character themselves.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 7, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> That's mostly due to the time frame for the story they wanted to tell in that movie. This movie should have been over 2 hours building up Kai as a villain, Po as a master and Li as Po's Dad. So the fault was development not necessarily the character themselves.




I didn't fault the characters; the writers made a few bad decisions. It had potential, but I guess I just agreed that it's the weakest of the series. 

You liked this more than the second?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2016)

Karasu said:


> I didn't fault the characters; the writers made a few bad decisions. It had potential, but I guess I just agreed that it's the weakest of the series.
> 
> You liked this more than the second?



I liked the second one better. what I enjoyed in this one was Po vs Kai in the spirit realm which is better than Po vs Shen well after the Shen blasted them in open water of course.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 7, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> I liked the second one better what I enjoyed is Po vs Kai in the spirit realm was better than Po vs Shen after the Shen blasted then in open water of course.




Yeah - the spirit realm was really done well. 

Why the hell didn't they just invest the time on this one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2016)

I highly doubt this is the last Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2016)

It better be Huey.  No more Ice Age movies either.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm thinking of going to see Deadpool on the 11th


----------



## Jena (Feb 7, 2016)

*Space Cop* - cop/cop

Kind of a weird one to rate since I don't even know if this technically is a movie. Also rides the line of how much of this is intentionally bad and how much is actually bad (haven't watched the commentary so idk). As a movie itself it's pretty bad, the script is all over the place, Mike's acting is horribly distracting, the tone waffles, the sets are either a cheap room or a full set, etc. If this was an intentional attempt to be a "bad" movie I'm not sure it works.

However, there are some funny lines and the cameos are great (esp. Len Kabasinski).


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2016)

Grape.

[YOUTUBE]nn4tP7ogWIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2016)

Jena said:


> *Space Cop* - cop/cop
> 
> Kind of a weird one to rate since I don't even know if this technically is a movie. Also rides the line of how much of this is intentionally bad and how much is actually bad (haven't watched the commentary so idk). As a movie itself it's pretty bad, the script is all over the place, Mike's acting is horribly distracting, the tone waffles, the sets are either a cheap room or a full set, etc. If this was an intentional attempt to be a "bad" movie I'm not sure it works.
> 
> However, there are some funny lines and the cameos are great (esp. Len Kabasinski).




Yeah, I haven't been sure about checking this out. Not sure if your review makes me want to continue putting it off or not, but I at least trust that it's accurate.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> I highly doubt this is the last Kung Fu Panda


It better be. They tied the knot pretty tight with that ending.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 7, 2016)

Stunna you better keep that set, at least for a while.

Don't want my rep investments gone for nothing


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2016)

That's the risk everyone takes when they rep me for a set.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2016)

Hey, you've had a relatively good run, man; I've been wearing this set for near 48 hours.


----------



## Didi (Feb 7, 2016)

placing votes was harder than I thought, but I did it 


just in time


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 7, 2016)

Is that set from Pride and Prejudice and Zombies Stunna


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2016)

Stunna.  You ready for the Super Bowl bro?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm only watching if my roommates watch it here at our apartment. If they go to someone else's place, I'm gonna pass.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2016)

Why would I do that tho

I just happened to come across some nice stock of my wife 

oh, and its spite btw


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Is that set from Pride and Prejudice and Zombies Stunna


I'm buying it on blu ray.  The lead performance was fucking terrific.  I have to add that performance to my blu ray collection.


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I just happened to come across some nice stock of my wife


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2016)

Detective, please.


----------



## Jena (Feb 7, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, I haven't been sure about checking this out. Not sure if your review makes me want to continue putting it off or not, but I at least trust that it's accurate.



I don't regret buying the movie because I watch a lot of RLM's videos so I looked at as a way of financially giving back to them. And it's not so terrible that I regret wasting my life on it, it's just moderately funny.

Movie-wise though can't say I'd necessarily recommend it. It definitely does not have universal appeal - I can't imagine watching it and enjoying it if I had no idea who they were.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm buying it on blu ray.  The lead performance was fucking terrific.  I have to add that performance to my blu ray collection.





Detective said:


>



Man these mushrooms are making me trippy.


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Man these mushrooms are making me trippy.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm buying it on blu ray.  The lead performance was fucking terrific.  I have to add that performance to my blu ray collection.



You're either talking about Crimson Peak, or just trolling.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 7, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Man these mushrooms are making me trippy.



The LFC life, I feel you bro


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 7, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> The LFC life, I feel you bro



Is that a pool made out of Liver breh?


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 7, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Is that a pool made out of Liver breh?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Stunna.  You ready for the Super Bowl bro?



Stunna turned his back on football and any masculine activity since he moved out of his parents house with their money.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 7, 2016)

I'd want to meet stunna irl and try to befriend him so I could give him a lot of life lessons and be my apprentice, but only secretly.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> You're either talking about Crimson Peak, or just trolling.


Pride, Prejudice, and Zombies.  I haven't seen Crimson Peak.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2016)

20 second Jason Bourne super bowl spot incoming.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> 20 second Jason Bourne super bowl spot incoming.



Have that smug bastard killed then stuffed.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Pride, Prejudice, and Zombies.  I haven't seen Crimson Peak.


It's worth a watch. You should probably know it's directed by Guillermo Del Toro, and it's quite a decent Gothic Horror.


Rukia said:


> 20 second Jason Bourne super bowl spot incoming.


Jason Bourne lives?!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2016)

I enjoyed the Martian.  But the Matt Damon character was an asshole in that movie.  An entertaining asshole.  But still an asshole.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2016)

The Martian was the funniest comedy film I've seen last year.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 7, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Martian was the funniest comedy film I've seen last year.



lol **


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2016)

Liver you think Utd will break top 5? I don't want Chelsea ranking over them !


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 7, 2016)

Lol no way dude. Chelsea are done this year. I'm thinking top5 will look like this by the end of the season:

1.Leicester
2.Man City
3.Spurs
4.Arsenal
5.Man Utd


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2016)

Watch out for Tottenham.  They have been playing much better than City.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 7, 2016)

I know, but I still doubt they'll get 2nd. Wouldn't be surprised though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 7, 2016)

*Bridge of Spies*

a fine, well-made movie with a lovely visual style, restricted by its extremely middlebrow goals. there are moments of startling humour and genuine intrigue in this, the former coming from tom hanks trying to navigate the bureaucracy of communist states while the CIA tries to maintain deniability, the latter coming at the very beginning with the long, gripping sequence following abel and the FBI agents trailing him. those are the best parts of the movie. it's smoothly, skillfully directed.

there are other parts that drag it down. the script is often embarrassingly obvious about its message, setting up simple straw men in the form of random people coming up to donovan and asking him why he's a traitor in an attempt at a moral opposition. contrived scenes where people read the newspaper on the train, see donovan's picture in it, then look at donovan angrily - this happens again in the end as a callback, but the woman looks at donovan approvingly this time. it's cringe-inducingly kitschy - like the sequence where his wife beams at him as he sleeps and bland piano music plays - especially because of the score, which is cookie-cutter robert zemeckis-movie-sounding pap. because this is right at the end, it obscures the virtues of what's overall a quite good movie, maybe even very good. just not great. be less spielberg, spielberg.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 7, 2016)

*Se7en*- I fucking love Fincher. And now I understand why the box scene is a joke to people .

*My rating: 8/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2016)

Portrait of Hell: A

Holy shit, I thought this was haunting as fuck. 1969 samurai/horror/drama about a battle of wits between a Lord and a Painter. While slow, talky and repetitive, the imagery is stunning in every single shot.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 8, 2016)

Interstellar

Troll/10

Matt Damon goes full retard, he goes super full retard, was amazingly funny. I loved it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2016)

I watched the first two episodes of Season 1 of True Detective. Compelling stuff.


----------



## Grape (Feb 8, 2016)

Well. Finish it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Grape.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nn4tP7ogWIA[/YOUTUBE]


Reposting.

Don't miss this dude.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 8, 2016)

*Hail, Caesar!*
Everyone is really good in this and the cast goes for miles (Clancy Brown, Michael Gambon and Christopher Lambert are SO GOOD)

But it is kinda what you would expect of the Coens sending up old Hollywood.


----------



## Grape (Feb 8, 2016)

Pretty good, Rukia


----------



## Slice (Feb 8, 2016)

_The emperors new groove_

For me one of Disneys best


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 8, 2016)

Slice said:


> _The emperors new groove_
> 
> For me one of Disneys best



Totally! I loved it as a kid, and I still really like it as an adult.

One of the most quotable movies


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Reposting.
> 
> Don't miss this dude.



 i love this old jew; i still remember when i was too Spictastic to get into Seinfeld.


fucked up for Bernard though to lose to Queen Shark Hillary by such a small margin.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 8, 2016)

the trailer for the jungle book live action remake has some serious uncanny valley going on with human voices coming out of these realistically (!) cgi-ed animals that just don't quite look right


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 8, 2016)

*The Host*- This movie is stupid, but it has some legitimate emotion to it. I also didn't realize till the end of the movie that the lead actress was Sun Bak.

*My rating: 7/10*


----------



## Grape (Feb 8, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> i love this old jew; i still remember when i was too Spictastic to get into Seinfeld.
> 
> 
> fucked up for Bernard though to lose to Queen Shark Hillary by such a small margin.




We take it as a win. Bernie got 50% of the vote in a rigged system with EVERY MAJOR left wing media source slamming him and promoting Clinton.

We take NH for sure. By a clear gap.


----------



## Kage (Feb 8, 2016)

*Star Wars: The Force Awakens*
It was okay, for someone who doesn't care about the franchise it was still relatively enjoyable so for that it gets a 7/10 from me.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 8, 2016)

Finally watching walking dead guys


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 8, 2016)

You're doing it wrong. Play the TellTale's The Walking Dead instead.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 8, 2016)

The Big Lebowski - I really do not know how to judge this movie. When I was told this was an odd movie, I didn't expect anything close to what I got. I thought it'd be like...Tarantino weird?

I know I at least liked the ending.

*Rating:* 5/10 fuck if I know/10?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 8, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> You're doing it wrong. Play the TellTale's The Walking Dead instead.



I have Game of Thrones one which I haven't even finished can't be bothered to get another one tbh.


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2016)

TWD telltale game is miles better than the GoT one


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 9, 2016)

Unless they offer the game free I ain't buying that game again 

Also why do I get the impression too many people on this websites are sociopaths?


----------



## Slice (Feb 9, 2016)

Saw the first episode of the new X-Files series yesterday.
I am massively underwhelmed.

Not a good start.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 9, 2016)

EDIT: I derped.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2016)

True Detective- Season 1, Episode 3: C+

This was a major letdown compared to the first two episodes, for a handful of reasons. 

- I've stayed away from spoilers, but I can already tell that Maggie and Rust will have an affair based on their interactions. Maybe I'm being set up for a red herring, but if it does happen, I'm not a big fan of this level of predictability.

- I've liked how despite seemingly being the more stable and normal of the two, Marty is just as screwed up- if not moreso- than Rust. However, his obsessive, drunken freakout was a bit too much, as if the filmmakers didn't trust the audience enough to figure out that he's full of shit and so had to rub our faces into it. 

- The ending made me laugh, when I doubt that was the intent. Episode 2 ended on a very chilling note, but watching this apparent villain wandering around mostly naked made me laugh. Seriously, with all of the great cinematography and direction, they couldn't figure out a freakier way to present him? I thought it was unintentionally hilarious.

- Previous episodes had the right balance of 'detective work' and the detectives personal lives, but the pacing in this episode felt off to me. I was sometimes bored.

I did like Rust and Marty's interactions with the Church though and the acting is still exceptional, so it's not like the episode sucked, it just was a big step down from the first two. However, this is just a review for this individual episode right now. Perhaps by the time I've finished the season, the parts I disliked will make sense and benefit the overarching storyline. We shall see. Now I have to wait impatiently for Disk 2 to arrive.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 9, 2016)

The ending was one of the GOAT. Maybe you're just crazy, Martial .


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2016)

What does GOAT mean again?

Although sightings of naked men walking around with machetes is an everyday occurrence in the realm of MartialHorror.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2016)

Greatest Of All Time


----------



## Didi (Feb 9, 2016)

I loved the ep3 ending with 'and like all dreams, there's a monster at the end of it'
I can see how it can appear cheesy tho
just wasn't that way to me


also real talk, rust may be more memorable, but marty was a better written and better acted character imo 

McConaughey is what everyone remembers but Harrelson was the real star of the show to me


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2016)

Didi said:


> I loved the ep3 ending with 'and like all dreams, there's a monster at the end of it'
> I can see how it can appear cheesy tho
> just wasn't that way to me
> 
> ...



I did like the ending dialogue, just not the visual.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 9, 2016)

Didi said:


> also real talk, rust may be more memorable, but marty was a better written and better acted character imo



TBH, I hated Marty the first time around, but I loved him on my second watch of the series.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 10, 2016)

*Carol* - 5/10

I had no idea what I was walking into when I purchased the tickets for the movie. Didn't watch the trailer, didn't read the plot. Just logged into my CGV app and saw a movie with Cate Blanchett in it. I said, why not go for it. The opening scene intrigued me, the lights and soundtrack hooked me in. Yet that was the best part in the movie. I get that there is a story. And if I was in the opposite side of that spectrum, I might have related more. But the characters lacked depth. Cate's role was especially shallow for the heaviness it carried in the plot. The punchlines were rather weak, and had no relation to the story. I honestly don't get the hype. Ok, the cinematography was pretty good but it was a borefest. I happened to lose interest halfway through and just scanned the theater if people were sharing same sentiments as me. Ironically that is when the nude scenes come in. I might have watched this movie maybe sometime in future if I was ever bored in a 10 hour flight, but watching the movie when it is hot I can't say I was impressed. It was a letdown.


*A Cup of Life (迷宮カフェ)* - 8/10

Watched this last week in my Seattle - Seoul flight. Not sure when the movie dates to. I liked the predictability of the plot although it started in a different direction. I even happened to smile when I finally got it in the field scene when all major characters were plowing the earth together. The characters were relatable, it was a tearjerker. I especially enjoy movies like this where the acting is to the point, and even if there is some clich? plotlines it still gets you. Although I think it would have been better if main actress' past was handled differently towards the end. A recommended piece.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 10, 2016)

*Deadpool*

this was basically what i expected. it followed the trailer's plotline to a T - hunt the villain, get your girl back, insert the origin story via flashbacks. the variations from a standard comic book movie such as the R rating and the fourth-wall-breaking are essentially used to spice it by having a ton of swearing, a lot of sex-related humour, a lot of gore (and gore-related humour), and having deadpool every now and then introduce a new flashback, narrate, or offer self-aware comic asides like commenting that the studio doesn't have enough money to afford more than two X-men. no major divergences from the formula.

there's some good scripted jokes, some surprisingly good visual gags so it's not just a quip-fest, and a lot of quite well-done action, some of which is played for laughs and lands better than a lot of the scripted jokes. not a lot of substance or innovation, and eventually the pop culture reference non-jokes and attempts at edgy and transgressive humour got old. i would've liked more legit jokes with a set-up and a payoff. but it was a fun enough time nevertheless. decent movie. 

don't stay for the post-credits, it's just deadpool telling you to go away and not litter after saying that there won't be any big MCU characters in deadpool 2.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 10, 2016)

Gonna go see it tomorrow with my family, then Friday with my friends. Can't wait .


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 10, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Gonna go see it tomorrow with my family, then Friday with my friends. Can't wait .



lol...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 10, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Gonna go see it tomorrow with my family, then Friday with my friends. Can't wait .



Please tell me you're joking, Magnum-kun.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 10, 2016)

Deadpool - this was the fucking business. Not what I expected at all.

Not just funny as fuck, it has a heart as well. Easily the best Marvel film ever made.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2016)

didn't magnum say his family is cool with watching sex stuff together?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 10, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> didn't magnum say his family is cool with watching sex stuff together?



You're kidding right?!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 10, 2016)

Yup. I've already said we watched Spartacus and Californication together. My family is awesome .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't judge, fam. More power to you. Personally, I'd have sneak a gun into the theater so I can shoot myself when witnessing my mother's reaction


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 10, 2016)

Although, my Dad gave me a weird look when I told him I recorded Shame on the DVR. Never had problems with anything else I've watched .


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 10, 2016)

Apparently they're making another "Saw" sequel...and the guys who wrote "Sorority Row" will be penning it. 

I guess I don't hate this idea as long as they advance the story and make it epic, but somehow I suspect they will either rehash the previous formula or return to the original formula of the first "Saw" (which I also think would be a mistake). "Sorority Row" wasn't terrible, but on a writing level was about as interchangeable with most slashers as you can get. Watchable primarily because of the sex and gore.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]RXMp9fBomJw[/YOUTUBE]

Frank Grillo is back.  So I am in.  I thought he gave a great action performance in the sequel.  Looking forward to seeing him kick even more ass this time around.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2016)

poor concept aside, I've always found the films fun and interesting.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2016)

All in.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2016)

I hope Grillo is a badass in Civil War too.  I would love to see him beat up Cap or Winter Soldier.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 10, 2016)

Who the fuck is Grillo?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2016)

The guy that kicked Falcon's ass in Winter Soldier.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 10, 2016)

Rukia I saw Deadpool it was as predictable as we predicted




Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]RXMp9fBomJw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Frank Grillo is back.  So I am in.  I thought he gave a great action performance in the sequel.  Looking forward to seeing him kick even more ass this time around.





I hope he takes down the new founding fathers


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 10, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> >Crime being nullified for 12 hours... will lower crime rates for a full year.



That as silly as 
"All crime is legal" only show murder and assault


No rapes or stealing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> That as silly as
> "All crime is legal" only a show murder and assault
> 
> 
> No rapes or stealing



I'm pretty sure bitches are getting raped in the streets, but i'm with you. Murder seems like the most trivial way to use such an opportunity.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 10, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm pretty sure bitches are getting raped in the streets, but i'm with you. Murder seems like the most trivial way to use such an opportunity.



Probably would have hit the banks on purge night.


But really if this was real society would turn their attention on the rich, powerful and banks


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2016)

your op said it was a poor concept

I say it's a great concept for the genre


----------



## Grape (Feb 10, 2016)

Stunna said:


> your op said it was a poor concept
> 
> I say it's a great concept for the genre



He did.



~Gesy~ said:


> I'm pretty sure bitches are getting raped in the streets, but i'm with you. Murder seems like the most trivial way to use such an opportunity.



Murder is corny.

Rape is what Gesy wants.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 10, 2016)

The sad part even if you went to jail Grape no one would want to rape your fat ass


----------



## Karasu (Feb 10, 2016)

**


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2016)

The Walk (2015): B

Well done, well paced movie with some striking imagery during the finale. I thought the character development was rather weak (Philippe starts freaking out from nowhere and returns to his original personality just as suddenly), with the love interest being almost a formulaic addition. She falls in love with the dude, supports him but sometimes clashes with him and then leaves him because she wants to pursue her own dreams? Where did this come from? Was her character arc left on the editing room floor?

But considering the story didn't interest me to begin with, I thought this was compelling and I have to give credit for not playing the post-9/11 sentimental card too much. The only reference to 9/11 is more subtle and at the very ending, which I thought made it more powerful.


----------



## TGM (Feb 11, 2016)

So I recently watched all six *Paranormal Activity* movies, and decided to review them each individually, as well as the series as a whole, for anyone interested:


----------



## Slice (Feb 11, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> And not one apology given



Purge night.

Immediately followed by apology day.

Where you gift people you tried to kill something nice.


----------



## Slice (Feb 11, 2016)

Will probably see Deadpool on monday.
After managing to miss every major release of the last 6 weeks because of shitty life and sickness...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 11, 2016)

Enjoy the movie with the fam, Slice.


----------



## Slice (Feb 11, 2016)

I really dont see what the big deal is about watching stuff with family.
I wont because we dont exactly spend a lot of time together - but if we did there would be no problem. I know my father would enjoy a movie like Deadpool. He loves hyper violent action movies. My mom probably would like it for the comedy.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 11, 2016)

I was planning to go see it tonight actually, but I went clubbing instead last night. I'm hungover and broke now, so I might postpone that indefinitely.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 11, 2016)

Watched* Pan* movie.
9/10
It would have been a perfect movie for children if not the fairies burning scene. I imagine kids asking their parents through tears why are pirates burning fairies alive.


----------



## Slice (Feb 11, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> I was planning to go see it tonight actually, but I went clubbing instead last night. I'm hungover and broke now, so I might postpone that indefinitely.



On a wednesday night?


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 11, 2016)

Lol yeah. We had friday and saturday for going out, until the kids ruined them. Now Wednesday's are the nights when you can have a decent time out.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 11, 2016)

Slice said:


> On a wednesday night?



when I lived in Miami Wednesdays were HipHop night at club Cream...cheap drinks, scattered ass everywhere and you aint even have to buy weed, you'd get high just breathing the air in the club.


damn that was a long time ago...


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 11, 2016)

Miami rocks, Florida in general at that, but Miami is a fucking paradise. I had the time of my life there.


----------



## Grape (Feb 11, 2016)

Liverbird saying Florido is good.

Makes sense


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 11, 2016)

I was there on a 3 week vacation, and I love that kind of permanent sunny weather. Hit the pools and the beach every day


----------



## Karasu (Feb 11, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> I was there on a 3 week vacation, and I love that kind of permanent sunny weather. Hit the pools and the beach every day




Have you ever vacationed in California?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm totally with Liverbird.  I love Florida.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 11, 2016)

*Deadpool*- Fuck yes! I fucking loved it, outside of the romance which had some big hits and big misses. Family loved it too, although my brother didn't love it as much as I did.

*My rating: 8.8/10*


----------



## Butcher (Feb 11, 2016)

I thought It was a really good movie.

Just felt a bit rushed is all.


----------



## Didi (Feb 11, 2016)

Adamant said:


> Watched* Pan* movie.
> 9/10
> It would have been a perfect movie for children if not the fairies burning scene. I imagine kids asking their parents through tears why are pirates burning fairies alive.



[YOUTUBE]xQBGmBOhQEE[/YOUTUBE]

>this shit
>perfect


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2016)

I watched Pan.  And my jaw dropped during that scene.  That was the biggest surprise of 2015.  I did not expect it at all.


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2016)

As a resident Canadian, I can provide testimony towards that not being Canada.

What an odd way to incorporate a Nirvana song.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 12, 2016)

Karasu said:


> Have you ever vacationed in California?


No, I can't say that I have. But I strongly doubt I'd like it as much.


Didi said:


> [YOUTUBE]xQBGmBOhQEE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> >this shit
> >perfect



What the flying fuck?!


----------



## Slice (Feb 12, 2016)

is there any reason for that song being used?
It just seems so... random


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 12, 2016)

*Creed*

Had big hopes for this movie and ultimately ended up a little underwhelmed. Not fully sure if that was a product of expectations or just the movie wasn't great. I am a big Jordan fan and thought Stallone was good so their moments together (especially on the emotional side) worked well. I thought the pacing/progression was a little clunky and the soundtrack didn't blow me away. 

Maybe the biggest non-starter was that I didn't finish this movie feeling inspired. You know how you watch some movies with training or fighting or whatever and once it ends or even during it you want to workout and do what they were doing in the movie. I only ever got that once in this movie. The final fight was just okay as well.

Not bad but not great.

3/5


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 12, 2016)

Slice said:


> is there any reason for that song being used?
> It just seems so... random



Teen spirit I guess? Since Captain Hook has an obsession for teens, idk


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 12, 2016)

k

edit: missed this



> This is the latest high-profile movie remake greenlighted this TV development season, joining the straight-to-series Taken at NBC, and pilots Training Day at CBS and Frequency at the CW


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 12, 2016)

> The cast includes horror icons that any genre fan will be familiar with, such as Robert Englund, Danny Trejo, Michael Berryman, Kane Hodder, Dee Wallace, Bill Moseley, Barbara Crampton, Doug Bradley, Ken Foree, Camille Keaton and Don Shanks. Unfortunately, one of the other proposed stars, Gunnar Hansen, passed away in November. He also wrote the screenplay, which Harrison Smith (Zombie Killers: Elephant's Graveyard) will direct from. Take a look at the official synopsis below.


----------



## Jena (Feb 12, 2016)

Slice said:


> is there any reason for that song being used?
> It just seems so... random



IIRC didn't Courtney Love sell off the majority rights to Nirvana's music, which is why you hear Smells Like Teen Spirit in a lot of movies now?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 12, 2016)

Deadpool: A-

I loved it. It's style of comedy, action and narrative structure worked for me. Even the love story worked as the actors had great chemistry. Plus, Strap attack!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2016)

αshɘs said:


> k
> 
> edit: missed this


You just know it is going to suck if McG is directing.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2016)

speaking of film to TV adaptations, they're switching the races of Denzel and Hawke's characters for the Training Day show, and I'm not sure why


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 13, 2016)

Stunna said:


> speaking of film to TV adaptations, they're switching the races of Denzel and Hawke's characters for the Training Day show, and I'm not sure why



Because a white should always be in power.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 13, 2016)

*Deadpool*, for me, is a honest 10/10. I'm not a movie critic, just a watcher with some standards. I enjoyed how every minute was done.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2016)

"KING KONG AIN'T GOT SHIT ON ME!!"

(I never really learned what that meant, but boy did Denzel look cool saying it)


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 13, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> "KING KONG AIN'T GOT SHIT ON ME!!"
> 
> (I never really learned what that meant, but boy did Denzel look cool saying it)



Denzel can look cool taking a shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2016)

True Detective: Season 1, Episode 4: A

DAAAAAMN. A major step up from episode 3. The final battle was amazingly shot and exciting, but also incredibly suspenseful.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 13, 2016)

Deadpool - ★★★★☆


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm probably going to watch that How to Be Single movie over Deadpool.  Someone needs to see it.  I haven't seen any reviews yet.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 13, 2016)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

